# Good things happen too =)



## dollface85

I feel like lately on this 1st tri forum all we have seen/read are sad, sad news. Not to mention the countless threads of us terrified of m/c. 

I definitely became more paranoid, almost convinced that this pg is doomed.
Tonight in the car I started experiencing moderate cramps in my lower back that felt like contractions and I thought here we go. When we got home I ran into the bathroom and tried to look for any sign of bleeding. There were none.

For the next 10-15 minutes that the cramping came and went, I was distracted, worried and sad. I even prayed. Then suddenly I started to get really bad heartburn, and my DH for some reason poked my bbs and dayum did they hurt. Also he while giving me a hug said I was too warm/hot for him to keep hugging me, and I grinned: means my temps are up (not touching the thermometer anymore).

it's like someone tapped me on the shoulder and said you are still in the running.... for america's next top model *Just kidding* no, but seriously, 
I'm still here, so I need to enjoy it, no matter what the future brings. Pregnant till proven otherwise.

Who is with me?


----------



## lotsababies

Amen! I have been focusing on the healthy aspects of my pregnancy and not predicting problems for myself! I will deal with the scary stuff if it happens but it won't be my focus while everything is going good! 

Ps: i live near Brier creek, funny to see someone from Raleigh!


----------



## Boumpa

I really needed a thread like this! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kissel

I agree. I've been petrified. I just keep thinking that people post more when they are concerned rather than to say that everything is going great. My doc said that odds are 1/3 for miscarriage, so maybe for every bad story there are two more happy ones? :blush:

My husband deserves some sort of award for the stuff I have put him through already! He's been super affectionate and very supportive. I also told him that kisses make the baby grow, so maybe that's it. :haha:


----------



## dollface85

lotsababies said:


> Amen! I have been focusing on the healthy aspects of my pregnancy and not predicting problems for myself! I will deal with the scary stuff if it happens but it won't be my focus while everything is going good!
> 
> Ps: i live near Brier creek, funny to see someone from Raleigh!

haha thats funny! I live off of Six Forks =)


----------



## dollface85

I think we should dedicate this thread to ONLY positive things! 
Post everyday something positive about your pregnancy, something that made you smile, made you feel reassured etc. 

this eased my mind tonight: https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/pain-in-the-lower-back-during-early-pregnancy

Now You, GO!


----------



## SamyBaby1

@dollface85: I got my first nausea and vomiting today....yippie....m not symptomless anymore...I too had cramping today and leg pain....they are hitting me now....feeling better....


----------



## Bec27

You know I was on here when I was pregnant with my first and it has always been like this. It makes you more aware of what can happen and is frightening when you read emotional and graphic accounts of it happening to others. I was so paranoid of things going wrong with DS I planned not to join this forum the next time but I couldn't help myself! 

It is of course a great support for women with worries and those who experience spotting, bleeding etc and sometimes we do hear positive outcomes but not always. I sometimes wonder whether it would be better if there was a dedicated forum for fear of loss so there was focused support and then it may be different. I understand that may seem a bit selfish of me to think that and not in a million years would i ever intend my honesty to hurt or offend anyone; I always support other women who are going through worries or hard times it's just that I am such a worrier and it's not healthy to be irrationally concerned about mc and mmc- particularly mmc where the chances are as low as 1%.

It's good to have a thread that concentrates on the positive, so thank you. I am so excited about my scan- counting down the days as it's 2 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Salt Air

Love this thread!
I completely get that this is a great place for anyone with worries to get support & advice, & have the occasional much needed rant, but it's good to focus on the positives too.
So...today I am very excited to have reached the 9 week milestone, and to have managed to eat all my breakfast! Woop!


----------



## redbarrell

Whoop whoop! Yesterday I had another scare but last night decided enough is enough! Today I AM PREGNANT !!!!!!! Amazing and exciting, and now going to drive dh mad talking baby stuff xxx great thread well done!


----------



## SamyBaby1

I wanna think positive


----------



## plastikpony

Love love LOVE this thread!! It's great to know what the possibilities are and that things don't always go right, but this is a much needed ray of light, thank you!!

I had my second scan yesterday, at 8wks + 4, and Bean is doing fabulously well!! We heard an amazingly strong heartbeat, really warmed my heart! Here's a pic for you ladies :D Sorry I'm boasting a little bit, just SO proud and excited!
 



Attached Files:







Bean Hearbeat 8wks4d.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mjemma

Great idea. I have finally hit double figures - 10 weeks today - woo hoo!!


----------



## dan-o

I'm making the most of being pregnant until my scan next weds. I'm fed up with worrying about another mc every time I get pregnant! If its gonna happen again, there's nothing I can do to stop it!

Feeling dizzy, nauseous and crampy today, all of which are good signs for me!! 

PUPO!!


----------



## CandyApple19

Ifully agree!

My first pregnancy with my son was perfect except some bleeding at 16weeks. 
my 2nd pregnancy with my little man was a nightmare!! i bled at what i thought was 6weeks but a scan put me back two weeks, then the 2nd scan showed all was well and only 8 days behind. then i went into prem labour at 33weeks.
this is my 11th pregnancy and this baby is with a different partner, we lost our pip to mmc in may but this LO is growing really good! We saw a HB last friday <3<3 Baby measured two days behind.

despite all the problems ive had i remind myself of that heartbeat every time i get anxious. i visualise my baby nuzzling in when i get cramping, instead of geting scared, just imagine your tiny lil one getting comfy and flourishing, All because of you! We truly are amazing, and we need to give ourselves credit for that! Its one thing men CANT do! :-D muahahaha!!

*Big happy positive sticky dust cuddles for those who want or need one*


----------



## Bun87

Yay, a happy thread! I stopped coming on here for a little while, all the sad posts and people freaking me out was making me scared!

It is a wonderful time that we need to enjoy and make the most of - there's no point worrying about what might happen. If we lived like that all the time, what kind of life would that be?

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to every single one of us and our little beans :) xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloo

great thread, i try and avoid the forums that may be talking about M/C as i dont want to think about it (maybe selfish of me but...) so im happy to say ive reached 12 weeks and my oh said i can finally announce it XD


----------



## bababas

oh im always so worried. but it is hard to worry while i have my LO to look after now. so days just FLY. i have less time to worry really.... but i am more positive as well.


----------



## meandmrb2011

AWESOME thread dollface :hug: 

I can feel my uterus now and i managed to eat yogurt for breakfast and KEEP IT DOWN :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Great to see a positive post! It is such a stressful, worrying time and now I can breathe a sigh of relief :happydance: I had my first scan yesterday and even after spotting at 7weeks, and some major worrying that baby would have no HB since - baby is perfect and such a little wriggler. :cloud9:

(I worry so much as I had 4 MC's with an ex some years ago)


----------



## doggylover

A good bit of PMA is what we definitely need! I totally understand that people need support, and I did when it was me having my mc, but I agree it's scary, to the point I am convinced that next week my scan will have no heartbeat.

BUT....today I am pregnant! I don't feel sick this morning which is great!


----------



## meandmrb2011

plastikpony said:


> Love love LOVE this thread!! It's great to know what the possibilities are and that things don't always go right, but this is a much needed ray of light, thank you!!
> 
> I had my second scan yesterday, at 8wks + 4, and Bean is doing fabulously well!! We heard an amazingly strong heartbeat, really warmed my heart! Here's a pic for you ladies :D Sorry I'm boasting a little bit, just SO proud and excited!

you are not boasting , this thread is POSITIVE remember !!! So lets ALL share happy thoughts & scans !!!! :cloud9:

This is my 8+6.
 



Attached Files:







scan8wk6dayside.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## plastikpony

meandmrb2011 said:


> plastikpony said:
> 
> 
> Love love LOVE this thread!! It's great to know what the possibilities are and that things don't always go right, but this is a much needed ray of light, thank you!!
> 
> I had my second scan yesterday, at 8wks + 4, and Bean is doing fabulously well!! We heard an amazingly strong heartbeat, really warmed my heart! Here's a pic for you ladies :D Sorry I'm boasting a little bit, just SO proud and excited!
> 
> you are not boasting , this thread is POSITIVE remember !!! So lets ALL share happy thoughts & scans !!!! :cloud9:
> 
> This is my 8+6.Click to expand...

Gorgeous!!! Congrats :)


----------



## lilyanne

Thanks for this thread. I think because people tend to start threads when they are scared or upset and not when things are going well, it seems like the sad and negative is disproportionately represented in 1st trimester thread. 
I had a scan at 6 weeks, a scan at 8 weeks, and bean is right on track. I'm so excited for my scan on Friday where I get to see LO at 13 +2! I only wish DH would have been able to make it. I'm secretly hoping the Dr will be able to see what the gender is though he is very German and doesn't like to make guesses and is very direct LOL. With the last one when I asked him if he was 100% sure it was a girl he said "Frau M, I am positive it is as girl as I not wrong. Those are a pair of lips." That was a kind of awkward moment.


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hello!

I just want to reiterate what a great thread this is. I too started to go off B&B as the negative threads were getting too much for me. 
This is my first pregnancy and I need to be positive, so yey to this thread!
As the weeks roll by I get more and more excited. Come on 12 weeks!
:happydance:


----------



## CandyApple19

omg lily hahaha!!!!!


----------



## dollface85

Thank you so much ladies! I felt scared coming in b&b too. Because I wanted to be taken care of and nurtured, maybe selfish I'm sorry. But it is true ppl post more when they are scared and worried and I uwantto be here for those ppl but we really do forget all of us who are still either a little bit pregnant and going strong. 

I'm laying still in bed and have ton of gas lol and I'm noticing its causing similar cramps as yesterday! Morning reassurance, never knew I would be happy to have gas!!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Bump  Love this thread and thnx for it dollface :hugs:. I hope we have more happy positive thoughts here :) i so need to hear them. Going for my scan on 27th. Would be 6+3 days then and so nervous about what to expect. Nice to see so many positive posts/thoughts here :)


----------



## redbarrell

Dollface85 - gas is good!! I am 8 weeks today and my poor dh must think I'm some sort of wind machine! Never have I loved belly cramp caused by trapped wind more than now )))


----------



## Steph82

lilyanne said:


> Thanks for this thread. I think because people tend to start threads when they are scared or upset and not when things are going well, it seems like the sad and negative is disproportionately represented in 1st trimester thread.
> I had a scan at 6 weeks, a scan at 8 weeks, and bean is right on track. I'm so excited for my scan on Friday where I get to see LO at 13 +2! I only wish DH would have been able to make it. I'm secretly hoping the Dr will be able to see what the gender is though he is very German and doesn't like to make guesses and is very direct LOL. With the last one when I asked him if he was 100% sure it was a girl he said "Frau M, I am positive it is as girl as I not wrong. Those are a pair of lips." That was a kind of awkward moment.

Bwhahahaha that is awesome!

I grew up in Germany, so I know all to well what you are talking about :rofl:


----------



## lotsababies

https://lauragraceweldon.com/2012/06/12/mother-child-are-linked-at-the-cellular-level/

How's that for positive? 
Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## AmyB1978

I also need this thread. I love coming on here and sharing/getting support and most of the time I find that I have to try to avoid any complications posts because it freaks me out too much. 

I need somewhere to come that is positive, happy news and reminders that good things do happen!

Here is my positive:
- Had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and baby had a heartbeat and was doing good
- Heard the heartbeat with a doppler (at dr.'s office) for the first time 2 weeks ago
- Had an ultrasound at 12 weeks and baby was wiggly and perfect.
- I have 8 pictures from the 12 week ultrasound (and 8 happens to be my lucky number) that I can't stop looking at
- We are in the process of buying our first home (in an apartment now) and just got told that our counteroffer was accepted by the seller so as long as the inspection goes well we are getting the home that we love (to raise baby in!)

I am going to attach a picture of baby... he/she is facing the "camera" and it makes me crack up each time because I imagine it is making faces at us! I am also attaching a picture of baby's room in the new house (with the current owner's furniture)
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 22









EPSON007.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## dollface85

Amy that is so awesome!! You strong mammas have made my morning, I'm so happy to come here and click on this thread, I feel like I got my groove back!

I am going to be 12 wks, end of 1st tri on Oct.14! How about you ladies?


----------



## Agiboma

deleted off topic post


----------



## Mandyblur

Ooooo a positive thread not many of them on here!

Can i just anounce..................ahem.....................

*****I APPEAR TO HAVE A STICKY BEAN AFTER 6 LOSSES******

Wooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!!!! :happydance:



Sorry was that a bit OTT????


----------



## MrsAmk

I think this is a great thread, I too have been reading way too many sad and scary posts about m/c and I need a turnaround on my mindset! I am 5wks 4 days today and had an ultrasound yesterday. Even though we didnt see a fetal pole yet, I am remining positive and hopeful that there will be when I go back next week at 6 weeks 5 days! :) Thanks girls!


----------



## meandmrb2011

lilyanne said:


> Thanks for this thread. I think because people tend to start threads when they are scared or upset and not when things are going well, it seems like the sad and negative is disproportionately represented in 1st trimester thread.
> I had a scan at 6 weeks, a scan at 8 weeks, and bean is right on track. I'm so excited for my scan on Friday where I get to see LO at 13 +2! I only wish DH would have been able to make it. I'm secretly hoping the Dr will be able to see what the gender is though he is very German and doesn't like to make guesses and is very direct LOL. With the last one when I asked him if he was 100% sure it was a girl he said "Frau M, I am positive it is as girl as I not wrong. Those are a pair of lips." That was a kind of awkward moment.

OMG !!!! That is just amaaaazing , i would have been openjawed at that comment lol


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I felt scared coming in b&b too. Because I wanted to be taken care of and nurtured, maybe selfish I'm sorry. But it is true ppl post more when they are scared and worried and I uwantto be here for those ppl but we really do forget all of us who are still either a little bit pregnant and going strong.
> 
> I'm laying still in bed and have ton of gas lol and I'm noticing its causing similar cramps as yesterday! Morning reassurance, never knew I would be happy to have gas!!

haha i have been the same but (sorry tmi coming up) i have had awful constipation since 4dpo (yeah i know :wacko:) and i have had to become best buddies with metamucil . That stuff before it works just mixes a storm up in there & i am SOOOOO glad my hubby in in Korea as even my dogs are giving me funny looks now !! But i am with you on the crampps mine were agony earlier . All better now though hahaahah:blush::haha:


----------



## lotsababies

Tomorrow I will be 13 weeks and done with first trimester! 

I have seen our beanie baby twice, once at 6w4d and again at 10w. Tuesday I got to hear his/her heartbeat on doppler. 

I managed to eat real food yesterday and today so far, which is a feat since all I want is pop tarts and candy!


----------



## meandmrb2011

AmyB1978 said:


> I also need this thread. I love coming on here and sharing/getting support and most of the time I find that I have to try to avoid any complications posts because it freaks me out too much.
> 
> I need somewhere to come that is positive, happy news and reminders that good things do happen!
> 
> Here is my positive:
> - Had an ultrasound at 7 weeks and baby had a heartbeat and was doing good
> - Heard the heartbeat with a doppler (at dr.'s office) for the first time 2 weeks ago
> - Had an ultrasound at 12 weeks and baby was wiggly and perfect.
> - I have 8 pictures from the 12 week ultrasound (and 8 happens to be my lucky number) that I can't stop looking at
> - We are in the process of buying our first home (in an apartment now) and just got told that our counteroffer was accepted by the seller so as long as the inspection goes well we are getting the home that we love (to raise baby in!)
> 
> I am going to attach a picture of baby... he/she is facing the "camera" and it makes me crack up each time because I imagine it is making faces at us! I am also attaching a picture of baby's room in the new house (with the current owner's furniture)

very cute :cloud9:


----------



## dollface85

Mandy congratsss!!! that is amazing!!!

I am also super congested this morning, throat hurts, nose is stuffy and I can feel mucus in my throat. It's funny cause I was just reading a day to day pregnancy calender and on my day it said: moms might feel congested and stuffed up! almost cracked me up, right on time!
Also my bbs are increasingly getting more sore, I am wearing a sports bra but walking around at work the bouncing is making me say Ouch! =)


----------



## PurpleHaze

What a lovely idea for a thread! Long may it continue! :) 

xxx


----------



## firstymemommy

I slept thru the whole night last night!!..First time in almost 21 days ( i had insomnia)

So far loving pregnancy. I agree this is a good thread,alot of thread are kinda depressing (an emotion i avoid) even reading those i have been positive since my bfp which made my post on b&b come off self centered and over the top, but i don't care!!
Im expecting, im excited, and im excited to peek in on everyones journey!!!

:) **hugs 4 everyone**


----------



## NurseSooz

Dollface this thread rocks - you are awesome. It puts me at ease as bit as I've been dragged down with a lot of the negative stuff. My boobs are SO sore today - Yey! Lol!


----------



## dollface85

I have my first appointment next Wednesday when I will be 5wks 3days but its just to do a pregnancy test, Im not sure if they are going to do more since I just need proof of pregnancy so I can apply for Medicaid here in the states. 

I can't wait to get a first scan though! Im gonna ask for an early one, maybe at 6wks or so when they can see the heartbeat through internal u/s.

Nursesooz: I noticed on all the other trackers I am 4wks 4days not 5 unlike on the baby gaga one, so I put a new one down. So you are a day ahead! =D


----------



## Nibeley

Thanks for the positive thread, I too get too scared noticing the MC threads. I am 8 weeks and 2 days today and saw the heartbeat on scan at 7 w 6 days, just want to fast forward to 12 week scan, then I will relax a bit.
At the moment I am feeling sick all the time and being sick every other morning so far. Miss my cups of tea (which I just cant drink) but so happy to finally (after 18 mnths) be in this position. Long may it continue for us all
x


----------



## kintenda

Loving this thread! I am feeling pretty sweet right now, only small cramps etc, feeling great after the scan yesterday! Looking forward to my next scan on the 4th and a holiday the day after x


----------



## Chan35

lotsababies said:


> https://lauragraceweldon.com/2012/06/12/mother-child-are-linked-at-the-cellular-level/
> 
> How's that for positive?
> Hope everyone is doing well today!

Really enjoying this thread - thanks Dollface :flower:

I loved this article - thanks for posting it, for some strange (probably hormonal reason) it had me in floods of tears lol.
 
I'm really happy that next week I will reach 12 weeks - woohoo!!! X


----------



## dollface85

Look at this bloat only at 4wks 4days!

https://i50.tinypic.com/2ivjqs0.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for this thread. :) I was avoiding the 1st tri forum but I am glad I came here to find this. 

I am trying really hard to take it one day at a time and be grateful for being pregnant today. 199 days to go today! Less than 200 to go! :wohoo:


----------



## shambaby

Yay, positivity!
I have recently got the thought into my head that when I eventually have my scan they will say there's nothing there and never was, so I have been reminding myself of some things:
I am bloated
I am completely exhausted
My boobs are growing and tender
I feel sick and dizzy most of the time
I was woken in the early hours of Tuesday morning by wicked heartburn
My appetite has all but vanished
I can't bear the smell of food cooking
I have been having some crazy pregnancy dreams
Not to mention, it has been almost 9 weeks since af last visited!

I, too, am pregnant until proven otherwise andit is very refreshing to read such a positive thread :thumbup:


----------



## onemorebabe

I am so glad I saw this thread.. I was begining to thing I was the only person out there that wanted to think positive and enjoy this first tri.. I mean dont get me wronge things happen but until they do why act as if they will.. 

I have had 2 children already and this pregnancy is yet agian night and day from the other 2 so I have no clue what I think the baby is.. I have 2 girls so I would love a boy but I make awesome girls and one more would be a blessing to the world as well..Just like my other 2 girls.. Feeling like hammered poo tho with all this morning sickness, but whatever i know it will pass.. Alteady showing which is kinda poo, but I weigh the same so YAY for not gaining weight yet... Looking forward to getting to know you girls on this lovely thread of happy thoughts!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Dollface that's such a cute little bloat! I thought it was just me who was getting a wee pouch early - my bloat is nowhere near as dainty as yours but it's def there!


----------



## dollface85

Yay more lovely ladies! yes, this is the only thread I currently read, anything else seems to put me in a bad place! 

I have a work event today, and for the next 4 Thursdays, where I'm one of the judges at a Bikini contest. I already told everyone I'm on antibiotics so I can't drink =D


----------



## karolynca

OMG...I am totally with you..every day I feel I am waiting for the worst to happen, I have not allowed myself to feel joy yet...It's always either the next beta, or when the cramping is gone or when I have my first u/s...I think I am with you...I am pregnant today...and I will do my very best to enjoy the now:hugs:


----------



## maggie111

Today I woke up and felt really sick. I woke my husband up and said:

"Honey! I have morning sickness! ... High Five!!" :happydance: :sick: :happydance:


----------



## Steph82

Just came back from my first US :happydance:

It was amazing. Saw my Lima bean with a nice HB!!!

OH was so excited that he's finally allowed to tell people!


----------



## dollface85

Maggie that made me laugh so hard!! And Steph amazing! if you have pics post them!
Karolyn welcome to sanity! =D


----------



## Steph82

Dated at 7w6d so almost right on :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Lima2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## neds

So glad to see this thread! I am now 12 weeks and stopped coming on this forum for a while because after some major bleeding at 5 weeks then reading everything on here even after I had seen heartbeat etc , I was convinced that something bad was going to happen. I was making myself sick with worry after reading many threads. Happy, healthy pregnancies for us all!


----------



## Steph82

dollface85 said:


> Yay more lovely ladies! yes, this is the only thread I currently read, anything else seems to put me in a bad place!
> 
> I have a work event today, and for the next 4 Thursdays, where I'm one of the judges at a Bikini contest. I already told everyone I'm on antibiotics so I can't drink =D

I don't know how you can judge ladies in Bikinis... I feel so bloated that I would try to trip them :bike:


----------



## AmyB1978

Steph, congrats! That first glimpse is quite the experience! So happy all went well!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I love it! Here's two:

1). I hit the five week mark today, and everything's still okay! 

2) (This is sort of a future good thing.) I went to a work party today where the were half as many chairs as people. I was not lucky enough to snag one of them. As I stood there with my back hurting, I thought to myself, "Just a few more weeks, when my belly pops, I'll be able to tap on any of those sitting people's shoulders, raise an eyebrow, and they'll give up their seats for me!" That thought kept me going the whole time!


----------



## karolynca

:happydance: forgot to share...I reached 6 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Boumpa

Here is some good news... I had my first ultrasound today and it went very well...baby is developing where he or she should and the heartbeat was strong!


----------



## firstymemommy

Boumpa said:


> Here is some good news... I had my first ultrasound today and it went very well...baby is developing where he or she should and the heartbeat was strong!

Yay!!! How exciting!!
A little break from worries Im sure. Embrace your pregnancy!!! 
H&H few months!!


----------



## waterlily13

We had our first u/s yesterday and heard my miracle's heartbeat. It was the most amazing sound in the world.. I could listen to it every second :)


----------



## firstymemommy

I am super xcited to hear my babies heart beat!!

one day at a time <3


----------



## skeet9924

WOW I just read this thread from front to back!! What a refreshing thread. After suffering losses myself I find every time I read a sad thread I spend hours on google trying to reassure myself!! I've decided I'm just going to stay positive now and believe things will work out!! I had a scan today and everything was just perfect. Hb was 169! And it was so nice to see and actual baby...my first us was just a blob, but i was so proud of that blob!!!
 



Attached Files:







resized.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## redbarrell

Made it into week 8! Happy happy happy. 

So good to hear lots of lovely and funny positive posts, really gives you a boost. 

Xxxxx


----------



## kintenda

6 weeks today! I am going to have such a lazy day today! X


----------



## destynibaby

Dear OP, i totally love this thread!
i felt that same exact way when i was in first tri.
all the threads were so scary and i just knew i wouldnt make it out of first tri.
i google'd myself crazy. i was stressed, depressed and every little cramp, twinge, or ache freaked me out. 
i had to adopt a positive attitude just like you did, I am now 29 weeks and in THIRD trimester with a healthy baby boy.
I hope you, and all the other wonderful ladies of first tri have a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## SarahPip

Im staying with this thread. Its a happy place. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow! Double figures. 

Also I just threw up. YAY. :wohoo:


----------



## lilyanne

I had a scan today at 13+2. Baby is right on track for size and doing great. I was able to see the fingers and toes, heart pumping away, and the doctor even thinks he saw a little penis!! I feel like I can finally breath easier and enjoy things a bit more now. I think I might make it all FB official today!


----------



## Salt Air

Congrats to everyone on all your fab positive news!

I feel pretty great today - I've got the day off & waking up on my own terms instead of when my alarm clock tells me to makes all the difference I have noticed. I've had tea and toast and even found the energy to do the hoovering! 
Looking forward to getting my hair cut a bit later, nothing like a bit of pamper to make you feel better too! :thumbup:


----------



## averitable

Yay for thinking positive! I'm going to stick with this thread as well - I need some positivity to get me through the next couple of weeks, it's 11 days till my first scan (at 12w6) and the time is starting to drag...

Positive things? I have made it almost to 12 weeks and I finally have a little more energy!


----------



## bababas

yesterday i had no time to worry.

i was baking 77 muffins for my 2 years old last day in infants kindergarden ! :cry: TIME FLIES. he is one of the older ones there. so on monday he will start the new kinder garden. he will be one of the youngest there. i hope he will get into potty training there. like most toddlers do there.

so finally all TIRED from baking and working and long day. at 20:30 i was able to lie down on the sofa and finally listen to my bump. and i could feel baby in my bump moving. :kiss: so that made my day yesterday.


----------



## meandmrb2011

bababas said:


> yesterday i had no time to worry.
> 
> i was baking 77 muffins for my 2 years old last day in infants kindergarden ! :cry: TIME FLIES. he is one of the older ones there. so on monday he will start the new kinder garden. he will be one of the youngest there. i hope he will get into potty training there. like most toddlers do there.
> 
> so finally all TIRED from baking and working and long day. at 20:30 i was able to lie down on the sofa and finally listen to my bump. and i could feel baby in my bump moving. :kiss: so that made my day yesterday.

Wow that is lot of muffins !! You deserve a medal :thumbup:

I am SOOOO excited to get to the stage where i can feel baby moving around. Now if i lie still there are tiny shiftings where i am guessing it is just ligaments or muscles or my uterus moving slightly , but still body movements that only come with pregnancy so it is very reassuring !!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Teabella

This is such a refreshing thread! Lovely to read such positive things from all you ladies.

I'm 5 wks 5 days today and just got my bloodwork back - all normal! Yay!

Really looking forwards to hitting 6 wks mark on sunday.

Oh and nearly forgot to mention I'm feeling nauseaus! Can't believe I'm so happy about that -but I am!


----------



## jenna mummy

Hi everyone it has been a long time since I last posted or even visited this site. I had a mc last year and was very much devastated by it and couldn't face even looking on here. I decided to visit today to have a look and some of the posts made my cry and worry but then I found this thread :happydance: and it has made me smile no end. 

I am 5wks 5days today and counting down to my first scan Monday 3rd Sept when I will be 7wks 1day. I am trying very hard to stay positive, I had a week of ms but that was the same with my two boys and I have super sore bbs not to mention lots of wind and some slight growing cramps. I am PREGNANT!! It has been a long slog to get here but Yipee!!! I am PREGNANT and right now that is all that matters, I can't change things and there is no bleeding (yes I check every time) so it is ok for me to be happy and exicted and I intend to enjoy it. :thumbup:

Thanks to everyone for the positive posts and hope to be back here posting on the 3rd with more great news xxx


----------



## dollface85

On our way to our work event I started to have back cramps again and this tome it was more like back pain. So I noticed it must be from the stress of the day cause it comes on at nighttime. While we were there waiting on the girls to sign up and for the contest to start I started having heartburn that made me constantly press on my chest, within an hr my back was killing me. I could feel the ligaments stretching and as annoying as that was made me smile. Got home at 2 am exhauste, my thighs And calves hurting like a biatch lol. Also I saw a friend who works at the club who was 11 wks preggers and I think some of her sticky dust got on me via hug :)


----------



## onemorebabe

Got sick agian this morning but it didnt last long so thats good.. I went to the dr this wednesday, just to talk to the nurse about how they do prenatel care and get my start up packet, but it made me feel much better for her to tell me I am not crazy and with this being my third pregnancy it is perfectly normal to already feel my utrus over my pubic bone.. I knew thats what I was feeling.. But for some reason thought it was too soon for that..


----------



## firstymemommy

I woke up from another nightmare..still vivid dreaming..bt now im actually sleeping through the night..yay!!!

Also there is alot of wind on my forecast today :)

And my boobs still sore.day by day i notice my nipples are lookin kinda weird like there is a lil puncture hole forrming for breastfeeding..

All good signs!!! YAY!!!! Lazy day today!!


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

:happydance: a happy thread :happydance: thank you thank you!!!
Was starting to get a bit worried today for no apparent reason and then came across this thread... thank goodness!! 

who would have thought i would be happy to have gas and food aversions!! :haha:

and its the weekend baby wooo hoooooo

xxx


----------



## dollface85

Ahhh..just looked at my ticker! I wanna be 8-9 weeks so I can see baby and heartbeat!!! Impatience!


----------



## CandyApple19

my womb is ALWAYS on the right before the left, it fills out fully around 10weeks  both my sons planted their bums to the right of my bellybutton..i even have stretchmarks on that side where they were but not on the other...
so atm ive got a big lump on the right..:-D thats my bubba!


----------



## firstymemommy

CandyApple19 said:


> my womb is ALWAYS on the right before the left, it fills out fully around 10weeks  both my sons planted their bums to the right of my bellybutton..i even have stretchmarks on that side where they were but not on the other...
> so atm ive got a big lump on the right..:-D thats my bubba!

It felt like my belly was rounder on one side than the other...i thought it was suppose to be centered...hahaha..


----------



## Stelly

Woke up to a gorgeous fall day :) The fair has started, and I get to go pick apples at a friends orchard today! Feeling awesome and finally started feeling a little tiny bit of my uterus popping up to say "Hi"- so excited for a proper baby bump! 

Hope all you ladies have a fantastic day!


----------



## Bec27

Happy bank holiday weekend to all the UK ladies :) whoop whoop!


----------



## Salt Air

Aww, I had such a fab day, felt good all day, no MS, and had a lovely time catching up with friends, including one who has 4 month twin girlies she conceived through IVF after a pretty awful time.
Made me feel super positive and all gooey inside!


----------



## bababas

meandmrb2011 said:


> bababas said:
> 
> 
> yesterday i had no time to worry.
> 
> i was baking 77 muffins for my 2 years old last day in infants kindergarden ! :cry: TIME FLIES. he is one of the older ones there. so on monday he will start the new kinder garden. he will be one of the youngest there. i hope he will get into potty training there. like most toddlers do there.
> 
> so finally all TIRED from baking and working and long day. at 20:30 i was able to lie down on the sofa and finally listen to my bump. and i could feel baby in my bump moving. :kiss: so that made my day yesterday.
> 
> Wow that is lot of muffins !! You deserve a medal :thumbup:
> 
> I am SOOOO excited to get to the stage where i can feel baby moving around. Now if i lie still there are tiny shiftings where i am guessing it is just ligaments or muscles or my uterus moving slightly , but still body movements that only come with pregnancy so it is very reassuring !!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

thank you for my medal :happydance: i love baking. but my OH doesnt eat sugar. so i dont bake that much since no one eats it. mostly i give it away lol.

yes most likely your uterus and baby moving. i can feel it best when lying on my back, and placing two hands on my stomach. but not always. still havent felt a big kick. with my first i did at this stage. i kept a diary. but i think im just too busy, never have time to lie down and listen.


----------



## bababas

dollface85 said:


> On our way to our work event I started to have back cramps again and this tome it was more like back pain. So I noticed it must be from the stress of the day cause it comes on at nighttime. While we were there waiting on the girls to sign up and for the contest to start I started having heartburn that made me constantly press on my chest, within an hr my back was killing me. I could feel the ligaments stretching and as annoying as that was made me smile. Got home at 2 am exhauste, my thighs And calves hurting like a biatch lol. Also I saw a friend who works at the club who was 11 wks preggers and I think some of her sticky dust got on me via hug :)

i had period like cramps until week 10. it is prolly just normal. now the cramps seem more like exercise contractions to me, or like someone is jumping on my bladder.

i have been dizzy today again. every time i stand up from sitting i almost faint. dizzy and nauseous still.


----------



## firstymemommy

bababas said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> On our way to our work event I started to have back cramps again and this tome it was more like back pain. So I noticed it must be from the stress of the day cause it comes on at nighttime. While we were there waiting on the girls to sign up and for the contest to start I started having heartburn that made me constantly press on my chest, within an hr my back was killing me. I could feel the ligaments stretching and as annoying as that was made me smile. Got home at 2 am exhauste, my thighs And calves hurting like a biatch lol. Also I saw a friend who works at the club who was 11 wks preggers and I think some of her sticky dust got on me via hug :)
> 
> i had period like cramps until week 10. it is prolly just normal. now the cramps seem more like exercise contractions to me, or like someone is jumping on my bladder.
> 
> i have been dizzy today again. every time i stand up from sitting i almost faint. dizzy and nauseous still.Click to expand...

Today my hubby picked me up ...as usual.. in a front side piggy back ride and when he put me down (gently) the room spun and i fainted..

Once i was back on my feed i kinda grinned, though he isnt aloud to pick me back up its another sign my baby still hanging tough!!


----------



## skeet9924

I"m finally have moments that i'm not so sick!!! The dr prescribed me diclectin when i was really sick at the beginning but I was actually able to skip my afternoon dose :) Guess that means the placenta is slowly starting to take over :happydance:


----------



## kintenda

skeet9924 said:


> I"m finally have moments that i'm not so sick!!! The dr prescribed me diclectin when i was really sick at the beginning but I was actually able to skip my afternoon dose :) Guess that means the placenta is slowly starting to take over :happydance:

Yay! Good news! :thumbup:
I'm off to buy a notebook today for a pregnancy diary :happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

My pregnancy has giving me a nice little rump!! I got some junk in my trunk and it looks good :)

pregnancy journals rock!! Yay!!


----------



## shambaby

I just got dressed and I am wearing... a maternity bra!!! Even better, the ones I saved from last time seem to fit, so don't need to buy new ones :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

bababas said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bababas said:
> 
> 
> yesterday i had no time to worry.
> 
> i was baking 77 muffins for my 2 years old last day in infants kindergarden ! :cry: TIME FLIES. he is one of the older ones there. so on monday he will start the new kinder garden. he will be one of the youngest there. i hope he will get into potty training there. like most toddlers do there.
> 
> so finally all TIRED from baking and working and long day. at 20:30 i was able to lie down on the sofa and finally listen to my bump. and i could feel baby in my bump moving. :kiss: so that made my day yesterday.
> 
> Wow that is lot of muffins !! You deserve a medal :thumbup:
> 
> I am SOOOO excited to get to the stage where i can feel baby moving around. Now if i lie still there are tiny shiftings where i am guessing it is just ligaments or muscles or my uterus moving slightly , but still body movements that only come with pregnancy so it is very reassuring !!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for my medal :happydance: i love baking. but my OH doesnt eat sugar. so i dont bake that much since no one eats it. mostly i give it away lol.
> 
> yes most likely your uterus and baby moving. i can feel it best when lying on my back, and placing two hands on my stomach. but not always. still havent felt a big kick. with my first i did at this stage. i kept a diary. but i think im just too busy, never have time to lie down and listen.Click to expand...

Well this is my 3rd , so i expected things to progress a little quicker !! I looked very round yesterday but not so much today , it had me panicky as my boobs didn't hurt , and then BAM , my morning sickness kicked in whilst i was talking to hubby and i was like YAAAAY thank God i feel sick !!! :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Ooh , i also put my mternity pants on yesterday !! They are a little big still but omg i could sit down ! I have not gained any weight yet & my jeans fit but i can't sit in them without getting cramps !!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for maternity clothes!!! I started getting some awhile ago and started gradually wearing one of the pairs of capri jean pants.... now they are so much more comfortable then my regular pants (which some still fit sorta ok, some not unless I unbutton them, and other's not so much... especially when I sit down!) that I have started wearing them all the time. I also finally got my maternity scrubs so I can be more comfy at work! :happydance:

Two other awesome things:

The owner of the house we really wanted accepted our counteroffer on the house so we have a contract! It was inspected yesterday and the inspector was impressed with what good condition it was in!!! :happydance: We will be closing at the end of Sept and then moving right after (We have to break our lease on our apartment and to do it most cheaply we have to be out by Oct 1st, we think!)

AND...

We are starting our baby registries today, either when I get home from work (If I still have enough energy) or tomorrow afternoon we are going to go have a look around, sign up, and start adding some things. We will add more 
once we know what the sex of the baby is but are excited to get started! :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

AmyB1978 said:


> Yay for maternity clothes!!! I started getting some awhile ago and started gradually wearing one of the pairs of capri jean pants.... now they are so much more comfortable then my regular pants (which some still fit sorta ok, some not unless I unbutton them, and other's not so much... especially when I sit down!) that I have started wearing them all the time. I also finally got my maternity scrubs so I can be more comfy at work! :happydance:
> 
> Two other awesome things:
> 
> The owner of the house we really wanted accepted our counteroffer on the house so we have a contract! It was inspected yesterday and the inspector was impressed with what good condition it was in!!! :happydance: We will be closing at the end of Sept and then moving right after (We have to break our lease on our apartment and to do it most cheaply we have to be out by Oct 1st, we think!)
> 
> AND...
> 
> We are starting our baby registries today, either when I get home from work (If I still have enough energy) or tomorrow afternoon we are going to go have a look around, sign up, and start adding some things. We will add more
> once we know what the sex of the baby is but are excited to get started! :happydance:

YAAAAY !!! Maternity pants , aren't they gorgeous ?!?! The pair i wore yesterday were 1/2 bump style , as my belly grows they will come down but right now they are just below my bellybutton!! My daughter thought they were cute haha (she is 5 , EVERYTHING is cute!) I was just fed up of putting pj pants on as soon as i walked in the door , so i had to wear them. Although i noticed when i went for a walk , i'm guessing my belly tucked in a little as i was walking quite quickly . So i was constantly pulling them up. Another week or so and im sure they will stay up just fine !! :thumbup:

YAAAAAAAY for the house, i'm happy for you :happydance:

Wow , i started baby registries in like 4 places and got so scattered with it . I need to delete some & stick to a place that has everything we like. :dohh:


----------



## AmyB1978

Meandmrb, maternity pants are the best! I am also just starting to show enough that the maternity tops (especially the stretchier/more form fitting ones) don't look ridiculous on me... I think when we go register I am gonna dress up in an entire proper Maternity outfit for the first time! :winkwink:

We are planning to register at 2-3 places but mainly for the incentives. Depending what we see at them we might only make one or two of them public. We also want to do it to use it as a way to keep track of things we might like (before registering I have been just making bookmarks of things) :haha:

I should probably go try to get a bit more sleep before I have to be up for work, at least Saturday is my short day! I am hoping to have enough energy when I get home so that we can start the registries (and then have tomorrow and Monday, my other day off, to just get laundry/etc done and relax!)


----------



## Chan35

Yaaaay - I have less than 200 days to go now :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

Woke up at 3 am with gas cramps! Scared the dogs this morning too. Ive had an increasingly sore throat and this morning it hurts to swallow, I can feel the mucus in my throat, I feel stuffy and sneezy. I believe those are all good signs lol!


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> Woke up at 3 am with gas cramps! Scared the dogs this morning too. Ive had an increasingly sore throat and this morning it hurts to swallow, I can feel the mucus in my throat, I feel stuffy and sneezy. I believe those are all good signs lol!

YES !! I had a reaaaally sore throat & yukky nose from 4-6weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Teabella

Just got my 12 week scan date through. Hurrah!


Although seems I'm already suffering with baby brain - I was convinced I'd been referred to a different hospital to that which sent me the scan appointment. Oh well!


----------



## firstymemommy

Im 8 weeks today!!! :)


----------



## lilyanne

Hurry to everyone for the happy news!


----------



## onemorebabe

CandyApple19 said:


> my womb is ALWAYS on the right before the left, it fills out fully around 10weeks  both my sons planted their bums to the right of my bellybutton..i even have stretchmarks on that side where they were but not on the other...
> so atm ive got a big lump on the right..:-D thats my bubba!

My first DD was on my left side and I got stretchmarks on that side.. My second DD sat on my right and then I got them on my right side.. But she was 10 lbs so the ones on my right side go up higher..lol


----------



## onemorebabe

I also like some of you are already in maternity pants.. But havent gained a single lb so I am ok with it.. they are more comfortable!!And they were free my sister in law gave them to me she has a 3 month old so score free maternity pants!! Then afew weeks ago I went to an awesome thrift shop and bought 4 pairs of maternity jeans for later on when I get bigger and got the whole lot of them for 20 bucks!! score agian!!


----------



## paula181

Yay a happy thread :dance::dance:

xx


----------



## too_scared

I dreamed last night that I could feel my uterus above my pubic bone. I can't wait for that day to come!! Hopefully soon because I will be 12 weeks tomorrow!

Also, the bloat seems to be back big time and I had to break out a belly band yesterday to be able to put on some jeans to go out. :S Oh well! I'll take whatever this baby gives me!


----------



## onemorebabe

I am looking forward to showing but I hate that weird stage when ppl who do not know you cant tell if your fat or pregnant..lol I love being HUGE with belly though...Love it!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Finally got the picture on my laptop so here it is! Our little wriggler wouldn't keep still so the picture's not very good. I also had to wee REALLY bad and went when I got to the hospital but thought I had time to re-fill :haha: I didn't though because they were running early for a change! How typical... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







scandex.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firstymemommy

I cant wait for my u/s !!! yay!!!!


----------



## daniellex27

Was eating pizza today and almost right away got acid reflux! With every burp i felt like throwing up! Wahoo! :wohoo:


----------



## too_scared

My bbs are really sore today! :happydance:


----------



## sezzy1407

I am only 4 wks + 4 days (no one knows yet) and last night my hairdresser commented about how straight my hair(normally thick and bushy) seems to be and the only time she has ever seen that before was on her friend that was expecting. I had to really bite my tongue but that really gave me reassurance along with the tummy cramps i keep having that I am pregnant and love it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lotsababies

Ugh!!! Bloated uncomfortable belly and nausea! Come on baby bean :)


----------



## daniellex27

I'm crying over EVERYTHING lately! 
:wohoo:

I love being pregnant!!! <3


----------



## firstymemommy

When i wake up my fore arms and hand are completley numb!:winkwink:! its been increasing!! And i am a singer and when i sing i use my diafram to powerhouse, when i do that i feel tis hard ball in my lower abdomen :happydance:

here is my bloat!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skeet9924

firstymemommy said:


> When i wake up my fore arms and hand are completley numb!:winkwink:! its been increasing!! And i am a singer and when i sing i use my diafram to powerhouse, when i do that i feel tis hard ball in my lower abdomen :happydance:
> 
> here is my bloat!:thumbup:

Wow!! Mine are too!! I was wondering if that was part of pregnancy!! Lol great news for me!!!


----------



## firstymemommy

skeet9924 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> When i wake up my fore arms and hand are completley numb!:winkwink:! its been increasing!! And i am a singer and when i sing i use my diafram to powerhouse, when i do that i feel tis hard ball in my lower abdomen :happydance:
> 
> here is my bloat!:thumbup:
> 
> Wow!! Mine are too!! I was wondering if that was part of pregnancy!! Lol great news for me!!!Click to expand...



Yes!!!! All normal relax and enjoy :)


----------



## Kissel

firstymemommy said:


> When i wake up my fore arms and hand are completley numb!:winkwink:! its been increasing!! And i am a singer and when i sing i use my diafram to powerhouse, when i do that i feel tis hard ball in my lower abdomen :happydance:
> 
> here is my bloat!:thumbup:

Huh. One of mine has been going numb at night, but not getting hard. I figured I just keep sleeping on it the wrong way. At least it comes back.

My good news for the day: I found a comfy back brace/tummy support band! I had spine surgery not too long ago and everything hurts my incision. The band is a little complicated, but very comfy. Can't wait until I get a bump so that I can start using it!:happydance:


----------



## Stelly

Its the happy thread- just thought I'd announce I get my hubby home 3 days early then planned from work! Get to see him TOMORROW! Yay! (he works 3 weeks away, 2 home currently).

Plus for my birthday next weekend he got me one of those glorious wrap-around "U" shaped body pillows that I've been eyeballing online. He is such a sweet man. Plus I've been stealing all his pillows to make my own "cocoon" while he's been gone :haha:


----------



## Chan35

Hi, in case any of you miss my post on the board - great special at Gap - 30% off all maternity and baby clothes. I went a little bananas and now have my capsule maternity wardrobe lol :happydance:
So so excited - their clothes are lovely and came in at a really great price! 
Happy shopping ladies :happydance:


----------



## Salt Air

Chan35 said:


> Hi, in case any of you miss my post on the board - great special at Gap - 30% off all maternity and baby clothes. I went a little bananas and now have my capsule maternity wardrobe lol :happydance:
> So so excited - their clothes are lovely and came in at a really great price!
> Happy shopping ladies :happydance:

Oooh thanks Chan35, good excuse for a little shopping I feel!


----------



## dollface85

I am 5 wks today!!!


----------



## too_scared

dollface85 said:


> I am 5 wks today!!!

Yay! :wohoo: 

I am 12 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Also I went shopping yesterday and bought a bunch of vegetables and fruit! I need to start eating super foods, which reminds me time for my prenatal vitamin!


----------



## firstymemommy

I slept amazing last night!! I also had a bowel movement
{sry tmi!!!}
I feel so good today!!!!

Dollface85 happy ur 5 weeks today!! yay!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

firstymemommy said:


> I slept amazing last night!! I also had a bowel movement
> {sry tmi!!!}
> I feel so good today!!!!
> 
> Dollface85 happy ur 5 weeks today!! yay!!

Bahahaha!!! I was so happy that whilst i was on the phone to hubby this am (he is in korea) i felt the urge to go without metamucil involved!!! I felt the need to tell him this aswell , needless to say he was in hysterics !!!! Love how pregnancy makes us share these things with our dh .... :haha:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Agggggg may i add i DID not go whilst on the phone. We do.NOT have that kind of marriage lol


----------



## firstymemommy

meandmrb2011 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> I slept amazing last night!! I also had a bowel movement
> {sry tmi!!!}
> I feel so good today!!!!
> 
> Dollface85 happy ur 5 weeks today!! yay!!
> 
> Bahahaha!!! I was so happy that whilst i was on the phone to hubby this am (he is in korea) i felt the urge to go without metamucil involved!!! I felt the need to tell him this aswell , needless to say he was in hysterics !!!! Love how pregnancy makes us share these things with our dh .... :haha:Click to expand...


Heck yea!! I tell my hubby about every fart or BM..He laughs so hard..ahh sharing i love pregnancy!!!!!!


----------



## paula181

:haha: I am exactly the same, my OH thinks I share way too much info with him and too much detail :rofl: 

xx


----------



## onemorebabe

I did not feel very good today but thats how it goes.. Atleast it was sunday hopefully tomorrow I will feel better.. I am 9 weeks woop woop!!


----------



## skeet9924

I had a fantastic day today!! Things just went so well.. My oh even got a lot of laughs with my pregnancy brain!! I forgot where I parked my car and walked the complete wrong way!! He even let me go for a few minutes while he giggled behind me :haha:


----------



## daniellex27

^^hahaha x)

Yeah, i swear i already have pregnancy brain! I'll be in the middle of a sentence then completely forget what i was saying!! :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

It's funny how that happens.. Sometimes I know in my head what I want to say but when it comes out its all jumbled.. I find my pregnancy brain is worse when I'm tired.. I was up late last night and up early this morning so oh got a few laughs today!!


----------



## dollface85

My boobs were itchy last night and this morning! I believe that is also a good sign!


----------



## firstymemommy

daniellex27 said:


> ^^hahaha x)
> 
> Yeah, i swear i already have pregnancy brain! I'll be in the middle of a sentence then completely forget what i was saying!! :haha:

This is totally happening to me too!!! Just completley forget how to speak english..hehhehehehe


----------



## misspriss

I got my confirmation on a digital this morning, told my DH, and my sister.

I have no reasons to worry, I'm young and healthy, DH is young and healthy, I plan to stay very positive! 

I'm just super excited, everything seems so good right now!


----------



## meandmrb2011

My bellly is weirding me out this morning !! When i woke up my uterus was poking way out and now sat on the couch cross-legged i can feel all sorts of squirming and shifting going on in there !!! FEELS A BIT ALIEN , lol :haha: But so cool at the same time


----------



## AmyB1978

MeandMrB,

I am pretty sure I Have felt very small twinges/flutterings of movement very very randomly, but can not wait until I feel proper movement!!


----------



## mjemma

We have just moved house and yesterday the neighbours had a bbq. They were all joking about how every woman that moves in gets pregnant soon after and were like 'Are you pregnant yet?'. I had to just divert the question and smile to myself.


----------



## AmyB1978

Mjemma, congrats on the new house! (We are moving into ours end of Sept!) Too funny on their comments, wait until you can tell them!!! :rofl:


----------



## lotsababies

Eucerin calming cream is brilliant! My skin has been unbearably dry and itchy but I finally found something that helps :) 

Slept like a dream last night!


----------



## ChezTunes

Hooray for 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

oh man do I have baby brain! I cant remember simple things like the name of the restaurant I go to at least once a week or where I left my keys or phone... my hubby makes so much fun of me. I even forgot the name of some of our best friend's kids:dohh: he always says "MOMMY BRAIN!" lol! My scan is two weeks from tomorrow. I cant wait to see baby again. I know he/she is in my tummy, but its almost like I miss them between appointments bc thats the only time I can see them! I wish there was a translucent window you could peek in and see! how cool would that be! :haha:


----------



## firstymemommy

Totally good idea!! I wanna have one of those.


----------



## meandmrb2011

AmyB1978 said:


> MeandMrB,
> 
> I am pretty sure I Have felt very small twinges/flutterings of movement very very randomly, but can not wait until I feel proper movement!!

I'm not sure what it was , but it has been twingey all day but not sore , so i guess that is a relief !! I have BAD preggo back today & had a total emotional explosion at my dog who decided to chew half a door frame (why i dont know usually he is really good) THANKS PREGNANCY HORMONES :thumbup::haha:


----------



## onemorebabe

I feel like hammered poo today... Praying all this MS goes away quick like.. Plus I am going to the beach this weekend camping I really want to be able to enjoy myself and not be bluck all weekend... Cuz my boobs look totally amazing in my baithing suit and i havent started showing yet so it rocks!! Yay for pregnancy boobs!!


----------



## firstymemommy

onemorebabe said:


> I feel like hammered poo today... Praying all this MS goes away quick like.. Plus I am going to the beach this weekend camping I really want to be able to enjoy myself and not be bluck all weekend... Cuz my boobs look totally amazing in my baithing suit and i havent started showing yet so it rocks!! Yay for pregnancy boobs!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay pregnancy boobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainkat

This is a fabulous thread. Another thread I'm in have had a few losses and I feel bad posting something positive. Happy to have a place to share.

I spent yesterday evening with a 1 month old and held him till he fell asleep in my arms :cloud9: 
I didn't want to give him back. SIL was joking that I need to start working on DH. Secret smile to myself.


----------



## cckarting

awesome thread. 7 +4 weeks and first u/s tomorrow!


----------



## skeet9924

mjemma said:


> We have just moved house and yesterday the neighbours had a bbq. They were all joking about how every woman that moves in gets pregnant soon after and were like 'Are you pregnant yet?'. I had to just divert the question and smile to myself.

That is too funny!! Oh and I just moved into a house at the beginning of summer and both neighbors are preg.. The lady we bought from told us not to drink the water as almost everyone on the street is preg.. 2 days after moving in I got my Bfp!!


----------



## Wanna Bump

Feeling so sick this morning and two days ago was thinking smugly how most of my symptoms had died down a bit - how wrong was I! Still shattered and in bed by 10.30pm most nights (if not earlier!) DH and I are off to a wedding on Saturday and am worried about my staying power past 11pm! 

Feeling rounder also. Anyone else feeling rounder at 9 weeks?


----------



## redbarrell

Definately feel a bit rounder. Put my jeans on yesterday and they are snug!! Whoop whoop! Never thought I'd be pleased to be rounder!! I know its only bloat bump at the mo but bring on the proper bump!!!! . Could do without the teenage spots though!

Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

I am 13 weeks today!!! I took a picture yesterday morning (cheated on my 13 week pic by a day because I was off work) and decided to do a collage of my bump pictures for the entire 1st Tri since my next bump pic will be the first picture of 2nd Tri!!!

Here they are, they go 5w, 9w, 10w, 11w, 12w, 13w

I looked at myself yesterday and fully realized how much I am starting to show. I was feeling like I was just looking chunkier, yesterday I saw the round baby belly starting to really pop!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2012-08-27 at 10.54.32 AM.png
File size: 414.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## redbarrell

Brilliant! Love it! My dh wants to take a photo diary but I'm too scared until I have my 12 week scan, after that though he can snap that bump!!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

AmyB1978 said:


> I am 13 weeks today!!! I took a picture yesterday morning (cheated on my 13 week pic by a day because I was off work) and decided to do a collage of my bump pictures for the entire 1st Tri since my next bump pic will be the first picture of 2nd Tri!!!
> 
> Here they are, they go 5w, 9w, 10w, 11w, 12w, 13w
> 
> I looked at myself yesterday and fully realized how much I am starting to show. I was feeling like I was just looking chunkier, yesterday I saw the round baby belly starting to really pop!

Looking good lady!!


----------



## dollface85

The past few days I've been really absent minded and tired/yawny! lol My bbs still continue to hurt, haven't had as much gas lately but I think it due to eating really healthy with tons of raw veggies and fruit.


----------



## Dosey

This is a lovely thread :flower:

I am VERY tired and a bit nauseous (although it is better than it was).

We had a private early scan on Saturday which was lovely. We got to see and hear the heartbeat too! :happydance:

Feeling a bit down today but really enjoy coming on here - hope you are all doing well too :kiss:


----------



## ChezTunes

I think the placenta is taking over as I've not felt half as bad the last 2 days! :happydance: At first I was all "WOO, morning sickness!" :haha: Now I'm like, "YAY, no morning sickness!" :dohh: BRING ON THAT 2ND TRIMESTER! :baby:


----------



## dollface85

Dosey said:


> This is a lovely thread :flower:
> 
> I am VERY tired and a bit nauseous (although it is better than it was).
> 
> We had a private early scan on Saturday which was lovely. We got to see and hear the heartbeat too! :happydance:
> 
> Feeling a bit down today but really enjoy coming on here - hope you are all doing well too :kiss:

it's all the hormones! Im not a very emotional person but I feel like crying about everything and that makes me sad lol I try to find the amusement in it


----------



## onemorebabe

I want to start my week by week belly photo this week while I still have a flat tummy.. Well as flat as it has been in 8 years...lol


----------



## twice unlucky

Yaaay happy thread to get me out the depressing ones that are so addictive! Good news of the day boobs are hurting again! :-D


----------



## misspriss

Good news!(TMI!!!) I am not constipated at all (haven't been, but could be at any moment), in fact, I had 2.5 BMs!! (the last one was so small, I don't count it as a full one...). Funny to be so happy over poos!


----------



## skeet9924

I was so exhausted after work today I decided to lay down, but my feet up and see if I could find baby's heart beat with my Doppler.. Found it after about 10 min but when I did I was able to sit and relax for a bout 5 min and listen.. It was music to my ears :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Good Afternoon ladies! My good things moment - My blood test came back positive.. so I am really pregnant!!!


----------



## Stelly

HEY! Another Alaska lady! hello!!! *insert frantic wave here* I never see other people from AK on here lol. Congrats and H&H 9 months :)

I'm from the Valley!


----------



## aknqtpie

Stelly said:


> HEY! Another Alaska lady! hello!!! *insert frantic wave here* I never see other people from AK on here lol. Congrats and H&H 9 months :)
> 
> I'm from the Valley!

That's too funny! I am from the Valley as well!!!


----------



## cckarting

So I started stopping last night and ended up going in to the er. they ran a bunch of tests and gave me some fluids, and an ultrasound. My progesterone and my hcg are fine. There is only one baby in there YEA!! So i had my appt today with the reg dr. Found the baby right away and have a strong healthy heart beat of 157! Right on track with my dates and my due date didn't change it's April 11th. Talked about the spotting and he said the baby is fine, and not to worry about it unless I really start bleeding. He said that the yolk sack and everything looked beautiful so the chances of me miscarrying are slim. Super excited got this beautiful pic of my little bean! 
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_4020.jpg


----------



## Stelly

Aknqtpie-Ok, I sent you a message back but wasn't sure if it worked, so if you see multiple ones- I apologize!


----------



## Stelly

OH ya CC- glad everything turned out ok! Your baby bean is absolutely perfect :D


----------



## skeet9924

cckarting said:



> So I started stopping last night and ended up going in to the er. they ran a bunch of tests and gave me some fluids, and an ultrasound. My progesterone and my hcg are fine. There is only one baby in there YEA!! So i had my appt today with the reg dr. Found the baby right away and have a strong healthy heart beat of 157! Right on track with my dates and my due date didn't change it's April 11th. Talked about the spotting and he said the baby is fine, and not to worry about it unless I really start bleeding. He said that the yolk sack and everything looked beautiful so the chances of me miscarrying are slim. Super excited got this beautiful pic of my little bean!
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_4020.jpg

Looks similar to my early scan and my little blob is still going strong !!


----------



## skeet9924

Ewwww., I just read on thebump.com that some women save the placenta (after birth ) and eat it ... Anyone else find this totally bizarre or just me??


----------



## cckarting

That's horribly gross! I don't think I could bring myself to eat it, but I have heard some cultures do......


----------



## misspriss

I have heard of it too. The only way I would consider it is if it was dried and encapsulated, I think some people have done this. I am thinking about doing it...don't think I'm weird...!


----------



## aknqtpie

I've heard of that... I don't know why. I don't even want to see it! lol


----------



## misspriss

Something about the hormones keeping PPD away and stabilizing your mood after birth. A woman I know on another message board just had a son and she did the encapsulation and says its not weird at all, it's just a pill. You don't have to dry it an encapsulate it yourself, you pay someone else to do it! You just keep a bottle of pills in the fridge and then take them.

I believe almost all mammals consume the placenta after giving birth, it's not _that_ odd...


----------



## Cherrybump

I just seen someone has there scan in 2 weeks so do i on the 12th i'm so excited.

Going through all these symptoms are so worth the hassle. Thinking this time next year i'm going to be a mum holding a bundle of joy in my arms. I can't wait. This is so exciting for me and i'm happy someone has started a happy thread although reading everyone's i come across does help with things your experiencing.

I'm currently feeling like i'm on the high aswell as having a few cramps and munching ginger biscuits (Yum) I hope you all have a good day and congrats to you all :happydance:


----------



## redbarrell

Properly on a high today, think dh may have slipped me happy pills in my sleep!!! )))))


----------



## daniellex27

I'm 6 weeks today!!! 
:wohoo:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Cherrybump said:


> I just seen someone has there scan in 2 weeks so do i on the 12th i'm so excited.
> 
> Going through all these symptoms are so worth the hassle. Thinking this time next year i'm going to be a mum holding a bundle of joy in my arms. I can't wait. This is so exciting for me and i'm happy someone has started a happy thread although reading everyone's i come across does help with things your experiencing.
> 
> I'm currently feeling like i'm on the high aswell as having a few cramps and munching ginger biscuits (Yum) I hope you all have a good day and congrats to you all :happydance:

Oooooooh ginger biscuits , MMM you are officially my new hero for sharing that. I am getting FED UP of nibbling on oatcakes !!! YaaY for Scottish ladies , (i am guessing you are as it says Edinburgh) i am from a little village NorthWest of Glasgow :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

I can NOT sleep for more than a few hours at a time , i CAN'T sleep on my belly anymore either :( YaaY ,means baby is growing nicely !!!! OH and I have CRAZY itchy nipples !!! YaaY for random pregnant symptoms :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Good things aplenty for me today...saw my baby on our first scan, with it's little heart beating away :cloud9:

And the big brute is measuring ahead of my dates by 5 days !


----------



## twice unlucky

OMG so many prams! How do you know which one to get!?


----------



## daniellex27

doggylover said:


> Good things aplenty for me today...saw my baby on our first scan, with it's little heart beating away :cloud9:
> 
> And the big brute is measuring ahead of my dates by 5 days !

I'm so jealous! I can't wait to see my little bean <3


----------



## meandmrb2011

twice unlucky said:


> OMG so many prams! How do you know which one to get!?

I have my eye on a few , when i get a moment i will post some links !!! This is our last baby so i am definitely going all out and not going for the regular plain old black or red !!! :haha:


----------



## meandmrb2011

daniellex27 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Good things aplenty for me today...saw my baby on our first scan, with it's little heart beating away :cloud9:
> 
> And the big brute is measuring ahead of my dates by 5 days !
> 
> I'm so jealous! I can't wait to see my little bean <3Click to expand...

i LOVe your picture , you are so beautiful !!! *hope that didn't sound too creepy:shrug::haha:


----------



## twice unlucky

meandmrb2011 said:


> twice unlucky said:
> 
> 
> OMG so many prams! How do you know which one to get!?
> 
> I have my eye on a few , when i get a moment i will post some links !!! This is our last baby so i am definitely going all out and not going for the regular plain old black or red !!! :haha:Click to expand...

I jus cant tell the difference with them but then some are £200 & another i saw was £1200!


----------



## skeet9924

misspriss said:


> Something about the hormones keeping PPD away and stabilizing your mood after birth. A woman I know on another message board just had a son and she did the encapsulation and says its not weird at all, it's just a pill. You don't have to dry it an encapsulate it yourself, you pay someone else to do it! You just keep a bottle of pills in the fridge and then take them.
> 
> I believe almost all mammals consume the placenta after giving birth, it's not _that_ odd...

Oh okay.. Lol I was picturing putting it in a container and taking it home as is.. It doesn't sound as bad if someone else is doing it. I know most mammals do., but most mammals hunt and kill for themselves.. If it came down to that for me I'd probably shrivel up in a corner and die.. Or eat weeds :haha: I'm such a softy and I'm such a picky eater :) 

Don't worry I don't think your weird


----------



## twice unlucky

skeet9924 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Something about the hormones keeping PPD away and stabilizing your mood after birth. A woman I know on another message board just had a son and she did the encapsulation and says its not weird at all, it's just a pill. You don't have to dry it an encapsulate it yourself, you pay someone else to do it! You just keep a bottle of pills in the fridge and then take them.
> 
> I believe almost all mammals consume the placenta after giving birth, it's not _that_ odd...
> 
> Oh okay.. Lol I was picturing putting it in a container and taking it home as is.. It doesn't sound as bad if someone else is doing it. I know most mammals do., but most mammals hunt and kill for themselves.. If it came down to that for me I'd probably shrivel up in a corner and die.. Or eat weeds :haha: I'm such a softy and I'm such a picky eater :)
> 
> Don't worry I don't think your weirdClick to expand...

lmfao @ shrivel up & die


----------



## twice unlucky

For all the not-first-time mums can you please tell me what the basic things are needed for first baby? I can only think of cot.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol my mum was the one who told me to try them as i was feeling rather sick over the weekend. There so yummy, im not an oakcake fan though :) xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

twice unlucky said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twice unlucky said:
> 
> 
> OMG so many prams! How do you know which one to get!?
> 
> I have my eye on a few , when i get a moment i will post some links !!! This is our last baby so i am definitely going all out and not going for the regular plain old black or red !!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I jus cant tell the difference with them but then some are £200 & another i saw was £1200!Click to expand...



they are so price prams and pushchairs. My sister has given me her's but they left the carseat in another house :( usless to me without carseat lol


----------



## too_scared

I dreamed last night that I had a doppler and I found the heartbeat. It was 165. I don't have a doppler and didn't actually plan to get one, but now I am rethinking it! Haha!

We get to see our baby on Friday :) 

I am feeling sick today. And my bbs are SO sore. :D


----------



## Steph82

Ok Ladies,

I feel like I have been living behind a rock! Not sure how I have not heard or thought of this sooner....

I ordered a bellaband last week, so I could have it, when I "need" it. Since it just got here yesterday, I decided that I would try it out today. My clothes still fit, but I have a pair of pants (size 2) that have been much to tight around the waist since before BFP :blush:. 
OMG, If I had known that these things excist, I would have had one as part of my regular wardrobe! It is soft, comfortable and amazing! I am in love!!!!

My pants don't cut into my waistline and I dont feel restricted! Best part, no one can tell because it looks like a regular cami! 

:happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Cherrybump said:


> twice unlucky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twice unlucky said:
> 
> 
> OMG so many prams! How do you know which one to get!?
> 
> I have my eye on a few , when i get a moment i will post some links !!! This is our last baby so i am definitely going all out and not going for the regular plain old black or red !!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I jus cant tell the difference with them but then some are £200 & another i saw was £1200!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they are so price prams and pushchairs. My sister has given me her's but they left the carseat in another house :( usless to me without carseat lolClick to expand...

A lot of other carseats that you can buy alone will fit onto a stroller set!


----------



## meandmrb2011

twice unlucky said:


> For all the not-first-time mums can you please tell me what the basic things are needed for first baby? I can only think of cot.

Ok this is my 3rd time doing this and here is what is either on my list or i already have. 

moses basket & two stands , (one at bedside , one in livingroom) baby wont be in a crib/cot until 6-8weeks . Plus having two stands means you wont have to carry stands about all over the house. 

muslin cloths , TONS of them , in the car , in the stroller , in the carseat , in your bed , in babies bed , in diaper bags ..... you get the idea :haha:

personally i am getting a travel system so it has the stroller seat , carry cot /basinette and carseat . make sure you have flyscreen & waterproof cover lol !! 

i prefered the good old fashioned bouncy seat , but now folks are getting fancy singing musical swings !! I personally believe it just causes more problems when your baby has to learn to self soothe :shrug:

always buy at least twice as many wipes & diapers as you think you will need , lol stock up when you see offers in the store !! 

a good quality baby swaddle blanket , get a few for those sicky first few months . 

Emmm that is all i have for now !!! Im sure other ladies will have more ideas:thumbup:


----------



## rainkat

twice unlucky said:


> For all the not-first-time mums can you please tell me what the basic things are needed for first baby? I can only think of cot.

Honestly there is not much you "need" for a baby. With my first (13 years ago) we had a moses basket, diapers, clothes and blankets, a carseat and a stroller.

There are lots of nice-to-haves. The thing to keep in mind is that not all products are right for all babies. For example my daughter hated the swing but loved the jolly jumper. My youngest only slept in his swing and I would have been lost without it.

I'm overwhelmed by all the new products that have come out since my last baby 8 years ago. It's a whole new world!

My happy news for today: I got 3+ on a digital this morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## redbarrell

Since having my daughter 15 yrs ago there seem to be so many different products, bits of kits etc etc. 

Its actually a little overwhelming the amount of 'stuff' out there to buy. 

I am keeping with the basics and ill see what happens from there xxx


----------



## twice unlucky

Omg so much to consider. im jus gonna through myself a baby shower n have a pre set gift list :-/


----------



## redbarrell

We don't really do baby showers here. Well certainly not that I'm aware of. Shame really :-(


----------



## aknqtpie

You should start a new tradition! I am totally looking forward to registering for gifts.. but I was looking at everything online, and it is SO overwhelming! I'm like how do you know which brand is good!


----------



## Stelly

I'm excited to register too, although I'm the person that I feel bad registering for "expensive things"... like our wedding registry I didn't scan anything over $25. Dunno why, I'm weird like that. 

I just want to know what we are having- so excited to buy all ranges of baby clothes! I walk through the baby aisle at Target, I swear just test my self control lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Sometimes though when you register for big ticket items, a group of people might go in on it.. like work or family or something... never hurts to! I am definitely! 

I am a frequent wanderer of the Target baby aisle ...


----------



## Stelly

Hm, that is true. I guess if people don't want to go that route they can pick the smaller items... I think I over think things lol

On a happy thread note- I got permission to raid a friend's apple orchard since they will be gone when they ripen. So excited to decimate the apple population, between that and the Apple u-pick farm they have here- I will be set! Yay! :D


----------



## misspriss

I got my first appointment booked! Its almost 3 weeks away though..the waiting! I get my first scan then!


----------



## Salt Air

I feel SO dreadful today, I thought i was getting past the MS but the last 2 days its been worse than ever. On top of that I'm getting cold/fluey symptoms, sore throat, tickly cough & I'm feeling tired & really cold all the time. 

BUT I'm staying positive, the MS & tiredness remind me that I am pregnant, and therefore I can deal with the rest of it. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow!!

Also, the husband is baking a lemon drizzle cake, which hopefully I will feel up to eating a bit of later!


----------



## dollface85

Salt Air said:


> I feel SO dreadful today, I thought i was getting past the MS but the last 2 days its been worse than ever. On top of that I'm getting cold/fluey symptoms, sore throat, tickly cough & I'm feeling tired & really cold all the time.
> 
> BUT I'm staying positive, the MS & tiredness remind me that I am pregnant, and therefore I can deal with the rest of it. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow!!
> 
> Also, the husband is baking a lemon drizzle cake, which hopefully I will feel up to eating a bit of later!

Agreed! I know this isn't really a happy statement but I feel sooo tired:wacko:. I DO NOT WANT TO WORK 8 hr days! They feel like forever, I feel like passing out every two seconds, and I kind of just feel blah. Not really depressed but something like it. I just want sleep:sleep: and relaxation and a massage :brat: I am so cranky =/ but I guess that means Im preggers!!:haha:


----------



## misspriss

dollface85 said:


> Agreed! I know this isn't really a happy statement but I feel sooo tired:wacko:. I DO NOT WANT TO WORK 8 hr days! They feel like forever, I feel like passing out every two seconds, and I kind of just feel blah. Not really depressed but something like it. I just want sleep:sleep: and relaxation and a massage :brat: I am so cranky =/ but I guess that means Im preggers!!:haha:

Me too. Up until after lunch today, I have been great, had boundless energy. After lunch, it hit me light a freight train. I am so.very.tired. I feel like I about to fall asleep, the workday seems so long right now. All I want to do is curl up and nap. I just feel blah.


----------



## Cherrybump

redbarrell said:


> We don't really do baby showers here. Well certainly not that I'm aware of. Shame really :-(

 I was just saying that to my man and he said it cause it only an american thing i said well maybe we should bring this over here then lol. It's something ive never heard been done over here x


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> I feel SO dreadful today, I thought i was getting past the MS but the last 2 days its been worse than ever. On top of that I'm getting cold/fluey symptoms, sore throat, tickly cough & I'm feeling tired & really cold all the time.
> 
> BUT I'm staying positive, the MS & tiredness remind me that I am pregnant, and therefore I can deal with the rest of it. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow!!
> 
> Also, the husband is baking a lemon drizzle cake, which hopefully I will feel up to eating a bit of later!


Glad im not the only one feeling like that today. Ive coughed a few times and my throat goes so dry :(.. But i guess it's all worth it right xx


----------



## too_scared

Cherrybump said:


> redbarrell said:
> 
> 
> We don't really do baby showers here. Well certainly not that I'm aware of. Shame really :-(
> 
> I was just saying that to my man and he said it cause it only an american thing i said well maybe we should bring this over here then lol. It's something ive never heard been done over here xClick to expand...

We have baby showers in Canada :) I don't know if I will end up having one because I live away from all of my family. I really don't mind though because they make the mommy-to-be play silly games during the shower! I am not one to be the centre of attention! Haha!


----------



## redbarrell

I think we should start a baby shower uk revolution! Xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Hi all :wave:

What a FANTASTIC thread!!! I cant believe i didn't see it before....i have found myself avoiding B&B due to all the sad posts, made me worry so so much instead of enjoying all the new experiences. 

Im so so glad you started this thread Dollface i have read it all and i feel so happy to see all the good things people are experiencing in these early weeks :thumbup:

So, for my good news
- I got my first scan date!!!! Next Wednesday for a dating scan OMG :happydance: so so excited :happydance:
- I got my first proper morning sickness this afternoon! Phew! was wondering where that was :sick:
- bbs are super sore and growing :thumbup: they also feel hot? :shrug:
- Lots of bloat/cramps (im feeling like thats a good thing after reading this thread)
- Weird WEIRD dreams have began - i had a dream my bbs were giant balloons and were see through too. Random! I spent the whole dream worrying they would pop!
- Sleepy time....this is my fave bit of ALL the symptoms...i get to snooze in the afternoons when i get home from work and DH doesnt think im being lazy (also a great excuse to avoid unloading the shopping :winkwink:

Also, one last gush about how wonderful this thread is, i'm loving the bump/bloat piccys so great to see....will have to start taking some of my own :flasher:


----------



## skeet9924

My great news for today is that after a super long day at work I got a nice text from my oh ( we work opposite shifts and do see each other durin the week) he told me he made me dinner and left it in the fridge for me :) I love my man so much :cloud9:


----------



## jtink28

my good news:

i'm finally pregnant with my first baby (!!!) after years of dealing with Crohn's disease. 
i am going to enjoy it to the fullest :)


----------



## shambaby

I have got an appointment for my first scan! It's Friday next week, and I am determined to be excited about it rather than nervous. 
Also, came home from work last night to find hubby had bought me a box of Thornton's choccies just because. And my bloatedness means I only ate 2 instead of scoffing the lot in one go, so I get to enjoy them for longer :thumbup:


----------



## Shorty88

Love this thread!! I'm such a worrier every pain or ache I went looking for some answer and the Internet as we all know has some load of crap on it!! So today I am going to start enjoying this pregnancy and start keeping a journal for the next time I'm pregnant so I can read back and remember I felt this way before so I won't get so scared  

For anyone reading my other post I got a digi of 2-3 so I don't no what the doctor was talking about!


----------



## redbarrell

My good news of the day - I am 9 weeks pregnant today and feeling pretty good  have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Stelly

My MIL bought us a crib today!!!! Cant believe it- was sooo generous! its a convertible one too :) just what we had wanted. Feeling very blessed :)


----------



## redbarrell

Stelly - what a lovely thing to be given. We haven't told any family yet as want to wait another few weeks, we are quite enjoying our little secret. Not sure my MIL will be quite so generous but who knows


----------



## rainkat

I'm 6 weeks pregant today :wohoo: Bring on the symptoms! 

My gf had her baby about an hour ago. I can't wait to hold him and smell that wonderful baby smell.


----------



## Cherrybump

too_scared said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redbarrell said:
> 
> 
> We don't really do baby showers here. Well certainly not that I'm aware of. Shame really :-(
> 
> I was just saying that to my man and he said it cause it only an american thing i said well maybe we should bring this over here then lol. It's something ive never heard been done over here xClick to expand...
> 
> We have baby showers in Canada :) I don't know if I will end up having one because I live away from all of my family. I really don't mind though because they make the mommy-to-be play silly games during the shower! I am not one to be the centre of attention! Haha!Click to expand...

Aww i'm the same i hate attention put on me or i just freek out lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Shorty88 said:


> Love this thread!! I'm such a worrier every pain or ache I went looking for some answer and the Internet as we all know has some load of crap on it!! So today I am going to start enjoying this pregnancy and start keeping a journal for the next time I'm pregnant so I can read back and remember I felt this way before so I won't get so scared
> 
> For anyone reading my other post I got a digi of 2-3 so I don't no what the doctor was talking about!

 
This reminds me of me, I'm a worrier to. The aches and pains and new symptoms i get i tell my mum or sister. They say i moan to much and so does my bf but to me i'm sharing my experinces with them to find out if it's normal. I'm crazy but now im at the point i want to shout out loud that i'm pregnant and couldnt be anymore happier than i am just now. I've got little cold brewing at the moment wish aint so good but im pushing through. My mum was kinda enough to buy me more ginger biscuits even asked if they helped(They don't but i got free biscuits :D). But these new ones seem to have help as i no longer feel sick :dance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

rainkat said:


> I'm 6 weeks pregant today :wohoo: Bring on the symptoms!
> 
> My gf had her baby about an hour ago. I can't wait to hold him and smell that wonderful baby smell.

Wow , two new babies !! How exciting , i am a wimp and had mine 5/6yrs apart!!! :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

I ....................... DON'T .................... FEEL ..................... SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WooWoo


----------



## daniellex27

My test line is now officially darker than the control line!
(so i think it's just now sinking in that i am in fact PREGNANT!) 
Took long enough, huh? :haha:

And i have an appointment today with my rheumetologist (since i have lupus).
Praying they send me for a scan!!! That would make my life complete right now :D


----------



## Cherrybump

daniellex27 said:


> My test line is now officially darker than the control line!
> (so i think it's just now sinking in that i am in fact PREGNANT!)
> Took long enough, huh? :haha:
> 
> And i have an appointment today with my rheumetologist (since i have lupus).
> Praying they send me for a scan!!! That would make my life complete right now :D


Awww good luck hun. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dollface85

My gas is back!! lol I guess the reason I've been SOOO bloated has been trapped gas and moderate constipation! I need to go buy prune juice today.. that is gonna cause even more gas isn't it? LMAO Seems that my bloating is easing up, YAY since I got that work event at a club tonight and I don't want to seem obvious!

When I wake up in the morning I'm pretty energetic for about an hr and after that I'm dead weight all day. Bbs are still sore and I get a little hormonal anxiety every once in a while.


----------



## rainkat

meandmrb2011 said:


> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 weeks pregant today :wohoo: Bring on the symptoms!
> 
> My gf had her baby about an hour ago. I can't wait to hold him and smell that wonderful baby smell.
> 
> Wow , two new babies !! How exciting , i am a wimp and had mine 5/6yrs apart!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry for the confusion... I call my closest friends girlfriends. I'll be auntie to her little one.

I had my first two 18 months apart and that was too much for me :wacko: Waited 4 years for the next one and another 8 years this time. Spacing is a good thing.


----------



## aknqtpie

Dollface - Try fiberone bars... they are good and usually work for me! :)


----------



## Salt Air

meandmrb2011 said:


> I ....................... DON'T .................... FEEL ..................... SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WooWoo

Jealous!! 

My good news is I am 10 weeks today, hurrah!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

rainkat said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainkat said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 weeks pregant today :wohoo: Bring on the symptoms!
> 
> My gf had her baby about an hour ago. I can't wait to hold him and smell that wonderful baby smell.
> 
> Wow , two new babies !! How exciting , i am a wimp and had mine 5/6yrs apart!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the confusion... I call my closest friends girlfriends. I'll be auntie to her little one.
> 
> I had my first two 18 months apart and that was too much for me :wacko: Waited 4 years for the next one and another 8 years this time. Spacing is a good thing.Click to expand...

Wooooops , sorry . There are just a few same sex couples on here and i assumed ... :blush: i call my best friends gf's too so i shouldnt have jumped to conculsions. Oh well anyway , how exciting you are having babies so close in age. There are a few girls in my group who have just had babies , i am excited.


----------



## firstymemommy

Ive been spotting wacko:scary!!!) but i still got all my pregnancy symptoms!!:thumbup::baby::thumbup:

AND i still get a twinge eveynow and then..I got 2 today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

My great news is that my oh did all the dishes for me :) I also found my baby hb very fast with my Doppler tonight.. First time I found it within seconds!! So excited!! Telling my oh whole fam this weekend


----------



## karolynca

Today I went to my first ultrasound...measured 6 wks 2 days and we saw and hear the heartbeat...134bpm...the best sound ever!:cloud9:


----------



## Bec27

We have our scan a week today, I CAN'T WAIT I am so excited I'm counting down the days :)

Also I have got a lot of my appetite back and feel less sick :)


----------



## kintenda

I am 7 weeks today! Also,have been having some spotting since Sunday but it is a lot better now (was never massively heavy but was pink to start, brown the last couple of days) - just a couple of spots a day now (touch wood!) - YAY! Scan on Monday to check whether the second sac is still empty and to see heartbeat in little one! X


----------



## meandmrb2011

Salt Air said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I ....................... DON'T .................... FEEL ..................... SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WooWoo
> 
> Jealous!!
> 
> My good news is I am 10 weeks today, hurrah!!Click to expand...

bleeuurrgghhh , i spoke too soon :wacko:


----------



## Shorty88

Feel soo good today I'm pregnant no worries just happy first time in a long time


----------



## Salt Air

meandmrb2011 said:


> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I ....................... DON'T .................... FEEL ..................... SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WooWoo
> 
> Jealous!!
> 
> My good news is I am 10 weeks today, hurrah!!Click to expand...
> 
> bleeuurrgghhh , i spoke too soon :wacko:Click to expand...


Oh no! Bless you. I just looked at your ticker & we are only a day apart - hopefully we will both be past the MS soon! :thumbup:


----------



## lotsababies

14 weeks today :) I'm really leaving first trimester today! I've been unwilling to leave until I was beyond a shadow of doubt safely out and now I can say I surely am!


----------



## firstymemommy

Goodluck into second tri. See you soon


----------



## redbarrell

See you over in 2nd tri in a few weeks. Good luck xx


----------



## meandmrb2011

Salt Air said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> I ....................... DON'T .................... FEEL ..................... SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WooWoo
> 
> Jealous!!
> 
> My good news is I am 10 weeks today, hurrah!!Click to expand...
> 
> bleeuurrgghhh , i spoke too soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no! Bless you. I just looked at your ticker & we are only a day apart - hopefully we will both be past the MS soon! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yeah mine has been bad today .... i have just kept on snacking on crackers & sipping ginger ale . That seems to have kept the worst of it away.


----------



## dollface85

My DH is finally letting himself get excited about the baby. So far he has said: "you are having a baby", and "you are pregnant". Now he is starting to get all worried about what I eat and drink etc. saying its his baby too, and in the mornings he looks at me and asks "are we having a baby?". Last night I was so bloated, i looked like 3 months pregnant easy and I was standing in front of him naked after a shower complaining how I can't unbutton any of my pants, and he just sighed and said "you are going to be such a beautiful pregnant woman". 
After all that how can I do anything but smile? :)


----------



## firstymemommy

My spotting is gone!!! im still here!! my boobs and nipples are getting sore...again ^_^ !

9 weeks tomoro!!!


----------



## rainkat

firstymemommy said:


> My spotting is gone!!! im still here!! my boobs and nipples are getting sore...again ^_^ !
> 
> 9 weeks tomoro!!!

That's great news!!

I had a nosebleed this morning :thumbup: I know that doesn't sound like good news but I don't normally get them and I had them regularly when I was expecting my daughter :cloud9:


----------



## skeet9924

I got home expecting to have to do dishes and clean the house before going to the cottage .. Oh already did it :)


----------



## too_scared

I had my ultrasound today. It was wonderful. <3 DH got to come in and the tech pointed out different things for us. She let us hear the heartbeat. The heart rate was 158. It was so great. We both cried. I thought I was 12+5 today (according to ovulation) but baby measured a whole week ahead at 13+5!! :happydance: She said baby had long arms and legs :)

We are on :cloud9:

I hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## Shorty88

Took another digi this morning and it came up 3+ I'll never get tierd of seeing the word pregnant on it :cloud9:


----------



## jenna mummy

Shorty88 said:


> Took another digi this morning and it came up 3+ I'll never get tierd of seeing the word pregnant on it :cloud9:

Shorty I know that feeling! I took another one yesterday, as I wanted to know that my levels hadn't dropped off and couldn't stop smiling when it said 3+. I just need them to make them that say 4+, 5+ etc etc!! That would be great!

On another positive I went out shopping yesterday only managed to do 10% of my shop in TESCO and had to come home I was exhausted. I feel asleep on the settee almost straight away. It made me smile because even thaough I hadn't managed to actually buy any food really it was a big fat sign of yes you are pregnant now take a rest :cloud9:

I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and I have a scan on Monday keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Shorty88

jenna mummy said:


> Shorty88 said:
> 
> 
> Took another digi this morning and it came up 3+ I'll never get tierd of seeing the word pregnant on it :cloud9:
> 
> Shorty I know that feeling! I took another one yesterday, as I wanted to know that my levels hadn't dropped off and couldn't stop smiling when it said 3+. I just need them to make them that say 4+, 5+ etc etc!! That would be great!
> 
> On another positive I went out shopping yesterday only managed to do 10% of my shop in TESCO and had to come home I was exhausted. I feel asleep on the settee almost straight away. It made me smile because even thaough I hadn't managed to actually buy any food really it was a big fat sign of yes you are pregnant now take a rest :cloud9:
> 
> I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and I have a scan on Monday keeping everything crossed xxxClick to expand...

That's why i was taking it too :blush: to make sure it was still 2-3 was shocked to see 3+... I'm only 5 weeks and a day or too.. Can't wait to have my 7 week scan..

I'll keep everything crossed for ya


----------



## Cherrybump

How do you guys get a 7 week scan. I'm be nearly 12 and 5 days (if that is correct) For my scan it's a week on wednesday. 

I also did the same as you guys to just to make sure everything was ok i've taken a total of 6 tests but i wished the clearblue digital gave you a more accurate reading like over 3+ so you'd know just have far along you where


I'm still dying with the cold. Its the only thing i can feel going on apart from a few cramps and feelign tired :(


----------



## jenna mummy

Cherrybump said:


> How do you guys get a 7 week scan. I'm be nearly 12 and 5 days (if that is correct) For my scan it's a week on wednesday.
> 
> :(

Hi Cherrybump

I have an early scan as I had a mmc last time and I requested one as I carried for 12 weeks before I had some light spotting but my baby didn't make it past 5 weeks. I couldn't stand that again so the midwife agreed to the early scan.

12 week + scans are more exciting though you will get to see loads more!


----------



## Cherrybump

jenna mummy said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> How do you guys get a 7 week scan. I'm be nearly 12 and 5 days (if that is correct) For my scan it's a week on wednesday.
> 
> :(
> 
> Hi Cherrybump
> 
> I have an early scan as I had a mmc last time and I requested one as I carried for 12 weeks before I had some light spotting but my baby didn't make it past 5 weeks. I couldn't stand that again so the midwife agreed to the early scan.
> 
> 12 week + scans are more exciting though you will get to see loads more!Click to expand...

Awww i see lol thank you. I've only just join this site a few days ago and finding out a bunch of info that i had no idea about. Ive noticed people use code name for things to and it things me ages to work them out lol. xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

I have my initial Dr. Appointment on Tuesday... I have never met this Doctor (I had to find a new one).. so I am excited to see if I like her and then to set up a date for my first real appointment (with possibly a scan!!!).. This is all soooo exciting!!! :) 

I bought a calendar to hang up at home, so it can remind my DH when appointments and everything are!


----------



## dollface85

I am 6 weeks today!!! Bbs are still sore, I got gas, my bloating never goes away, I'm tired. No ms yet, kind of hoping I don't get it. I believe around this time its when it starts.


----------



## shambaby

Not sure whether I'm pleased about this or not, but last week 2 people at work asked if I'm pregnant after looking at my big, bloated belly! And I keep dreaming about twins :shock:


----------



## dollface85

It really is funny how they say nausea starts around 6wks and today, being exactly 6wks this is the first day I've been nauseus all day. It has only been mild and it is only relieved by snacking or drinking ginger ale. Its a good sign so I am excited!


----------



## firstymemommy

Sore boobs and really letting them rip today too...lol yay!!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> It really is funny how they say nausea starts around 6wks and today, being exactly 6wks this is the first day I've been nauseus all day. It has only been mild and it is only relieved by snacking or drinking ginger ale. Its a good sign so I am excited!

keep on snacking/nibbling every few hours & it wont turn into full blown sickness. The mistake a lot of women make is feeling sixky so avoid food but having an empty belly makes the sickness increase tenfold !! I have made that mistake a few times and it is awful !! Choose healthy snacks & you wont have to worry about the pounds creeping on , my faves are oatcakes , kashi crckers & apples :thumbup: Oh and YES i love ginger ale on a sick day


----------



## Cherrybump

Mmm i think i must buy some of this ginger ale since ive tried the biscuits and ginger sweets and there minging felt like my throat was burning.. I'm not having much of symptoms now. But i do feel like i'm going to be sick ( not because of anything) usually at night time. My cramping as calm dam but i dont wanna jinx myself lol. My cold as finally gone also :D..

But im starving to crave cheese puff and salt and vinegar crisps :S strange i think but i swear i wont over indulge in them lol ive lost few pounds which i know ill gain back so im now worry at all. 

My scan is creepy up slowly and im nervous but excited :D..


----------



## AmyB1978

I've been posting this on several threads, because it means so much to me but Had to share it here cause it is definitely a good thing...

I had the most wonderful random act of kindness bestowed upon me yesterday. We were at an alligator park with our nieces and my in-laws and it was HOT and humid and Preggo me was NOT feeling too good. Their electricity was also off so it meant no wandering into the gift shop to cool down. We walked into a reptile building which was COOL and actually had A/C, but smelled AWFUL. I nearly wretched and Chris was going to get me to leave but I needed to cool down. This other woman, who must have noticed my distress and pregnancy came up and gave me scented hand sanitizer and told me to rub it under my nose... it worked a charm and I was able to stay in there with the family and get cooled down!

Thank you sooo much random kind lady!


----------



## Salt Air

I don't feel sick today!! It will probably be back tomorrow, and I still have a nasty cough to contend with, but I'm going to make the most of it for today & eat plenty of nice things.

Also on countdowns now, 1 week today til my booking appointment with the midwife, and 9 days until my scan. Yay!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Salt Air said:


> I don't feel sick today!! It will probably be back tomorrow, and I still have a nasty cough to contend with, but I'm going to make the most of it for today & eat plenty of nice things.
> 
> Also on countdowns now, 1 week today til my booking appointment with the midwife, and 9 days until my scan. Yay!

Yaaay , glad you have a nonsickday !!! They are great aren't they !!! LoL


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> I don't feel sick today!! It will probably be back tomorrow, and I still have a nasty cough to contend with, but I'm going to make the most of it for today & eat plenty of nice things.
> 
> Also on countdowns now, 1 week today til my booking appointment with the midwife, and 9 days until my scan. Yay!


my midwife appointment is a week tomorrow and the scan day after :D sorry if ive mentioned this before looks like ive got baby brain today


----------



## Salt Air

Cherrybump said:


> my midwife appointment is a week tomorrow and the scan day after :D sorry if ive mentioned this before looks like ive got baby brain today


Cool! Look forward to hearing how your appointments go too then!


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> my midwife appointment is a week tomorrow and the scan day after :D sorry if ive mentioned this before looks like ive got baby brain today
> 
> 
> Cool! Look forward to hearing how your appointments go too then!Click to expand...

thanks hun and yours also :D


----------



## Chan35

My scan is on Friday - yaaaaaaaay!!! And I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!! :yipee:


----------



## firstymemommy

Still no ms (touch wood) woooohooooo!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Chan35 said:


> My scan is on Friday - yaaaaaaaay!!! And I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!! :yipee:

My scan is on Friday too at 11am, what time have you got yours? :)


----------



## Chan35

Bec27 said:


> Chan35 said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on Friday - yaaaaaaaay!!! And I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!! :yipee:
> 
> My scan is on Friday too at 11am, what time have you got yours? :)Click to expand...

Hi Bec,

Mine is at 9.50am - cant wait! Feels like I've been waiting forever for the 7th! Please let me know how yours goes - wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## shambaby

Bec27 said:


> Chan35 said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on Friday - yaaaaaaaay!!! And I'm 13 weeks tomorrow!!! :yipee:
> 
> My scan is on Friday too at 11am, what time have you got yours? :)Click to expand...

Busy scan day on Friday - mine is at 11.15! Positive thoughts for us all x


----------



## jenna mummy

Hi everyone

Good luck too all of you who have your scans coming up.

I had mine yesterday and I am pleased to report that I saw my little and the heartbeat I measured a day ahead and was overjoyed.

I have some internal brusing right next to the little one so I have to be extra careful and have been advised to stay off work until 12 wekks when I will have my next scan. I have to go and see the doctor today to get further advice but I went into school today to talk to my head and have been sent home.

I am intending to take it nice and slow and listen to all the advice and can't wait to see my little one again hopefully a little safer!


----------



## Bec27

Glad your scan went well Jenna mummy, are you a teacher? Glad you've been sent home so you can rest, take it easy and hopefully your next scan will go great :)

Yes chan35 I will let you know how it goes, good luck for yours too, and for yours shambaby- it's nice to know others having their scans the same day, we can be scan buddies and share our pics after :) I'm very excited and a little nervous as well- I know what to expect but this pregnancy has been very different to my first which I have found slightly unnerving- even though I know it's completely normal!

Still no ms for me, have a horrible cold though. Can feel my energy levels getting a bit better although to be fair I did sleep 11 hours last night!

Getting so excited about this baby though, starting to wonder what they'll be like- whether they'll be like their big brother (hope so- I am blessed with the most gorgeous boy :) )


----------



## kintenda

I needed to read this thread right now - I have a scan in 25 mins and am mega, mega nervous. I desperately want everything to be okay! Xx


----------



## Bec27

kintenda said:


> I needed to read this thread right now - I have a scan in 25 mins and am mega, mega nervous. I desperately want everything to be okay! Xx

Oh how exciting, I'm sure everything will be great :)

Post a pic after your scan- we'd all love to see.

Good luck x


----------



## ChezTunes

Oooh, exciting! Good luck, I look forward to seeing that picture too! :flower:


----------



## dollface85

I've had mild to moderate nausea now everyday since 6 weeks. Pretty much all I have eaten have been triscuits, popcicles, some baby carrots and drinking ginger ale. 
This pregnancy nausea is odd, cause it feels more like sea sickness, like there is an imbalance issue. Or like when you are reading in a moving car and you get woozy and nauseous.


----------



## SarahPip

Dollface I felt exactly the same. Dead on 6 weeks it started too. Today is the first day I haven't been sick!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> I've had mild to moderate nausea now everyday since 6 weeks. Pretty much all I have eaten have been triscuits, popcicles, some baby carrots and drinking ginger ale.
> This pregnancy nausea is odd, cause it feels more like sea sickness, like there is an imbalance issue. Or like when you are reading in a moving car and you get woozy and nauseous.

Yeah mine was like that too. . . But i had it ridiculously early, like 4wks!!! It has been the absolute worst this last week. I generally have a "steel stomach" but this week baby has me running for the restroom or nearest sink!!! Hoping this is my peak & it cools off from here !!! X


----------



## kintenda

So, I had my scan and everything is good! Saw baby and heartbeat! I am measuring at 6+2 which was a bit confusing until they explained that the way that the scanner measures in early pregnancy can put the dates out a bit and said not to worry about it, we should know the dates at the proper dating scan. I figure that I might be as low as 7 weeks but I am gonna leave my ticker until the proper dating scan at 12-14 weeks as they said that the dates will probably get changed then anyway, haha! I doubt that I'm any lower because of having appendicitis. I was so relieved that I cried. The second sac which had nothing in it at my original scan is still empty, it does look like it's a non developing sac and my consultant said that it may explain the spotting that I've had. She's also changed her plan with regards to my Metformin, originally I was going to come off at around 14 weeks but she said that there are new studies showing the beneficial effects of keeping ladies on it for the duration of their pregnancy as it helps to reduce risks of various pregnancy issues. So I had a new prescription too! I am on my iPad at the moment but I will try and take a picture to add on later this evening!

Edit: having looked at scans online, the crown/rump measurement is 5.1mm so effectively puts baby at 6+5. The website that I saw said to add the measurement on in days to six weeks: https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## dollface85

meandmrb2011 said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I've had mild to moderate nausea now everyday since 6 weeks. Pretty much all I have eaten have been triscuits, popcicles, some baby carrots and drinking ginger ale.
> This pregnancy nausea is odd, cause it feels more like sea sickness, like there is an imbalance issue. Or like when you are reading in a moving car and you get woozy and nauseous.
> 
> Yeah mine was like that too. . . But i had it ridiculously early, like 4wks!!! It has been the absolute worst this last week. I generally have a "steel stomach" but this week baby has me running for the restroom or nearest sink!!! Hoping this is my peak & it cools off from here !!! XClick to expand...

I feel completely different this pregnancy, including this nausea that I never had in my first which ended in mc. My bbs continue to be sore (went away around this time in first pg) and does nausea cause your stomach to be upset too? My bloating is gone too cause I can't really eat and no more constipation. So even though I feel like crap, I'm happy cause I really think I have a sticky bean!!


----------



## Cherrybump

My stomach has been upset lot to. I'm not interest in food much either unless it has a strong taste that i can taste it. Today in work i had the metallic taste for the first time and it wasn't pleasant. On the way home i was deciding what to make as we dont have much in the way of food until friday (pay day) but i got home and my boyfriend had a domino's pizza sitting there waiting on me :d Pity he didnt order some juice to go with it. 

My scan is on the 12th at 12.55. So excited but so nervous also. I think we all are until we've had it. More of less everyone on my shop floor knows now and now they treat me so different. There is one crazy girl who will random just come and talk to me and help pack the bags.. I went i forget something or do something stupid she say that you and your baby brain.. so basically the customers know to now lol this is going to get crazy aint it


----------



## Dixie83185

So glad to have this thread I've been trolling this site for a long time, well before I conceived (finally decided to join)... It's got some really useful information but it also can be terrifying to read some of it too... I'm having a few issues and it's nice to be able to read what other women are going through, but I do agree the positivity on this thread helped me a lot!!! I personally can't wait till I'm out of the 1st trimester lol but I, like so many of you do appreciate the symptoms they help reassure me that my little peanut is healthy and thriving... My fears had definitely started to outweigh the positive and my anxiety has been really getting to me! As of today though, and through all the inspiring stories I have decided that no matter what I will be HAPPY and I will enjoy the now! :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I've had mild to moderate nausea now everyday since 6 weeks. Pretty much all I have eaten have been triscuits, popcicles, some baby carrots and drinking ginger ale.
> This pregnancy nausea is odd, cause it feels more like sea sickness, like there is an imbalance issue. Or like when you are reading in a moving car and you get woozy and nauseous.
> 
> Yeah mine was like that too. . . But i had it ridiculously early, like 4wks!!! It has been the absolute worst this last week. I generally have a "steel stomach" but this week baby has me running for the restroom or nearest sink!!! Hoping this is my peak & it cools off from here !!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I feel completely different this pregnancy, including this nausea that I never had in my first which ended in mc. My bbs continue to be sore (went away around this time in first pg) and does nausea cause your stomach to be upset too? My bloating is gone too cause I can't really eat and no more constipation. So even though I feel like crap, I'm happy cause I really think I have a sticky bean!!Click to expand...

Aww , sorry i never noticed your mc on your signature before :hugs: Hoping & praying this pg goes well for you :happydance: Your symptoms sound great . I went from chronic constipation to really bad upset belly a lot in the first few months (tmi lol) My bbs are just starting to ease off a little , i couldn't even gently hug as they wwere so sensitive at one point. Now they are just a little tender if i am lying on them or when i check to see if they are sore still :blush::haha:


----------



## dollface85

Aww , sorry i never noticed your mc on your signature before :hugs: Hoping & praying this pg goes well for you :happydance: Your symptoms sound great . I went from chronic constipation to really bad upset belly a lot in the first few months (tmi lol) My bbs are just starting to ease off a little , i couldn't even gently hug as they wwere so sensitive at one point. Now they are just a little tender if i am lying on them or when i check to see if they are sore still :blush::haha:[/QUOTE]

I only recently added it to my signature, to give a little back story! I have noticed me being more positive and way way less worried ever since this thread and all the lovely ladies in it! I still see the sad threads on 1st tri, but I am not letting that affect the good energy I'm channeling to my little one. I am still cautiously pregnant, but enjoying it.

Another positive note, I have my first scan scheduled 9/18 at 11.30 am, and I should be 8wks, 2 days then. YAY!


----------



## onemorebabe

Well feels like I have been gone for weeks when really it has only been afew days.. We went to the beach and had a blast!! Other than the fact that i got eaten alive by mosquitos... I litterally have HUNDREDS of bites all over me.. I of course read AFTER I got home that YES pregnancy makes mosquitos LOVE you... They can smell a pregnant women from 100 ft away.... But other than that I had sooooo much fun!!But I called my dr and talked to the nurse and she told me not to worry unless any of them get infected, or I run a fever.. 

I started to feel weird cuz some of my pregnancy symptoms are going away or maybe changing.. I am 10 weeks so hopefully its normal for this close to the end of first tri... I will feel better when I get to go to the dr office and see the baby agian.. They r going to do another ultrasound instead of dopler for the hb... I am so excited!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I love this thread to. Makes me feeling little better :d. xxx


----------



## Dixie83185

meandmrb2011 said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I've had mild to moderate nausea now everyday since 6 weeks. Pretty much all I have eaten have been triscuits, popcicles, some baby carrots and drinking ginger ale.
> This pregnancy nausea is odd, cause it feels more like sea sickness, like there is an imbalance issue. Or like when you are reading in a moving car and you get woozy and nauseous.
> 
> Yeah mine was like that too. . . But i had it ridiculously early, like 4wks!!! It has been the absolute worst this last week. I generally have a "steel stomach" but this week baby has me running for the restroom or nearest sink!!! Hoping this is my peak & it cools off from here !!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I feel completely different this pregnancy, including this nausea that I never had in my first which ended in mc. My bbs continue to be sore (went away around this time in first pg) and does nausea cause your stomach to be upset too? My bloating is gone too cause I can't really eat and no more constipation. So even though I feel like crap, I'm happy cause I really think I have a sticky bean!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww , sorry i never noticed your mc on your signature before :hugs: Hoping & praying this pg goes well for you :happydance: Your symptoms sound great . I went from chronic constipation to really bad upset belly a lot in the first few months (tmi lol) My bbs are just starting to ease off a little , i couldn't even gently hug as they wwere so sensitive at one point. Now they are just a little tender if i am lying on them or when i check to see if they are sore still :blush::haha:Click to expand...


Yeah mine stopped hurting as much beginning in this 9th week, must be us getting used to the hormones maybe?


----------



## Dixie83185

onemorebabe said:


> Well feels like I have been gone for weeks when really it has only been afew days.. We went to the beach and had a blast!! Other than the fact that i got eaten alive by mosquitos... I litterally have HUNDREDS of bites all over me.. I of course read AFTER I got home that YES pregnancy makes mosquitos LOVE you... They can smell a pregnant women from 100 ft away.... But other than that I had sooooo much fun!!But I called my dr and talked to the nurse and she told me not to worry unless any of them get infected, or I run a fever..
> 
> I started to feel weird cuz some of my pregnancy symptoms are going away or maybe changing.. I am 10 weeks so hopefully its normal for this close to the end of first tri... I will feel better when I get to go to the dr office and see the baby agian.. They r going to do another ultrasound instead of dopler for the hb... I am so excited!!

That's really good information to know! I hate mosquito's I've used an all natural bug spray from Burt's Bee's before that works good I wonder if thats safe to use during pregnancy....Hmm I will have to check into that...


----------



## Steph82

I just received my doppler in the mail and had to try right away...of course. 

After 20 min of frustration, I decided that my baby wanted to hide :growlmad:

... I had to try one more time...and BAM... I found him!!!! :happydance:

Sounded like a little chu chu train! Love being able to stalk him whenever I want now :haha:


----------



## dollface85

I love it when I get a new symptom! My nipples are way darker and I have several milk ducts formed around them! I guess that's what those bumps are called :)


----------



## whit.

dollface, we have the same due date! :)

I don't have an OB appointment til the 24th. The first few days I was nauseous but now I feel fine (except being tired and sore boobs). So, I was freaking out a little bit. I went and bought another pregnancy test (this makes number 5. :blush:) and the line came up so quick and so dark. Made me feel so much better. :)

My belly seems to be getting a little tighter, especially when I lay down. 
Only 20 more days until I get an ultrasound!


----------



## misspriss

whit. said:


> dollface, we have the same due date! :)
> 
> I don't have an OB appointment til the 24th. The first few days I was nauseous but now I feel fine (except being tired and sore boobs). So, I was freaking out a little bit. I went and bought another pregnancy test (this makes number 5. :blush:) and the line came up so quick and so dark. Made me feel so much better. :)
> 
> My belly seems to be getting a little tighter, especially when I lay down.
> Only 20 more days until I get an ultrasound!

When I made my appointment it was 20 days until my appointment! It's such a long wait, I'm down to 13 days now! I'll join in in the scan countdown! 

I have taken 4 tests, I really want to go out and buy more - I want to see that line come up so quick! All I have had at all is tired and sore boobs :shrug: (Well besides thinking the couch smells like pee or something.)


----------



## daniellex27

7 weeks pregnant today!!! :wohoo:


:cloud9:


----------



## kintenda

I am off on holiday today! Back in the wee hours of Monday morning! Leaving poor hubby behind though


----------



## Cherrybump

misspriss said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> dollface, we have the same due date! :)
> 
> I don't have an OB appointment til the 24th. The first few days I was nauseous but now I feel fine (except being tired and sore boobs). So, I was freaking out a little bit. I went and bought another pregnancy test (this makes number 5. :blush:) and the line came up so quick and so dark. Made me feel so much better. :)
> 
> My belly seems to be getting a little tighter, especially when I lay down.
> Only 20 more days until I get an ultrasound!
> 
> When I made my appointment it was 20 days until my appointment! It's such a long wait, I'm down to 13 days now! I'll join in in the scan countdown!
> 
> I have taken 4 tests, I really want to go out and buy more - I want to see that line come up so quick! All I have had at all is tired and sore boobs :shrug: (Well besides thinking the couch smells like pee or something.)Click to expand...



Heehee thats naughty. I've taken 6 and just bought some more :shrug:

Because waiting for my first scan is killing me lol i think i'm still trying to believe i am pregnant as it's my first and its taken so long. Plus the last 2 i had taken i thing were faulty but they were not has strong lol as you can see in my picture:( my scan is a week today :D yay


----------



## Smanderson

Hey, I just had my scan this morning and in 6 weeks and 3 days not 7 weeks and 4 days but apparently its cos i had a long cycle last month - which was why doc thought i was further ahead ironically! 

So, this really is an Olympic baby, my new due date is 28th April :thumbup:

The heart was beating and its in the right place :happydance:, was too early for them to say much else but now i know for sure my little bean is in there cooking away :cloud9:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

I had my 10wk4days scan today!! Bean has a nice strong heartbeat and looking stunning! Didn't see any movement, but doc said not to worry, we'll see it at our 12 week scan :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







Bean 10wks4days.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Smanderson

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I had my 10wk4days scan today!! Bean has a nice strong heartbeat and looking stunning! Didn't see any movement, but doc said not to worry, we'll see it at our 12 week scan :wohoo:

Congratulations Plastikpony thats great news - love you scan pic very cute :baby: mine looked like a little beany blob :haha:


----------



## Salt Air

Day 3 in a row with no nausea, hurrah!
I do still have a chest infection which is not great, but I'm taking advantage of the sofa time by catching up on The Midwives episodes on the iPlayer, it's making me so excited!


----------



## firstymemommy

I took a huge poo today!!! (sorry tmi) But feel loads better :)


----------



## dollface85

Smanderson said:


> Hey, I just had my scan this morning and in 6 weeks and 3 days not 7 weeks and 4 days but apparently its cos i had a long cycle last month - which was why doc thought i was further ahead ironically!
> 
> So, this really is an Olympic baby, my new due date is 28th April :thumbup:
> 
> The heart was beating and its in the right place :happydance:, was too early for them to say much else but now i know for sure my little bean is in there cooking away :cloud9:

yay now we have the same due date!!


----------



## dollface85

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I had my 10wk4days scan today!! Bean has a nice strong heartbeat and looking stunning! Didn't see any movement, but doc said not to worry, we'll see it at our 12 week scan :wohoo:

OMG it looks like a baby! i wanna hug it!


----------



## whit.

Smanderson said:


> Hey, I just had my scan this morning and in 6 weeks and 3 days not 7 weeks and 4 days but apparently its cos i had a long cycle last month - which was why doc thought i was further ahead ironically!
> 
> So, this really is an Olympic baby, my new due date is 28th April :thumbup:
> 
> The heart was beating and its in the right place :happydance:, was too early for them to say much else but now i know for sure my little bean is in there cooking away :cloud9:

Woohoo! Lots of April 28th babies!


----------



## Smanderson

Dollface and Whit - YAY :happydance: we can count down together :haha:

how are you both feeling today? i have had quite bad MS today - felt kinda sea sick and lasted more or less all day :sick:

still so excited from seeing blobby bean on the screen :cloud9: when are your scans? x


----------



## whit.

I've felt fantastic other than being tired. Sometimes I'm a little nauseous when I wake up and when I go to bed, but this pregnancy is nothing like my first! I was so sick last time! 

Just had 2 pieces of pizza and a few buffalo chicken strips. :haha: Always hungry.

My scan is the 24th! I'm so anxious!


----------



## Smanderson

whit. said:


> I've felt fantastic other than being tired. Sometimes I'm a little nauseous when I wake up and when I go to bed, but this pregnancy is nothing like my first! I was so sick last time!
> 
> Just had 2 pieces of pizza and a few buffalo chicken strips. :haha: Always hungry.
> 
> My scan is the 24th! I'm so anxious!

You lucky thing, i have been green all day, am hoping sickness will go after the 12 weeks though :thumbup:

Its funny how every pregnancy is different, My sis said she was really sick with her first but then wasnt sick at all with second :shrug: maybe your body gets used to the hormones?

mmmm buffalo chicken strips sound yummy :munch:

i keep finding im hungry but the last week or so i cant eat all that much, its probs a good thing though as was craving cookies in the first few weeks so waist line took a bit of a beating so hopefully this will make up for it :haha:


----------



## dollface85

The moment I hit 6 weeks my nausea started, and snacking/eating is the only thing that keeps it at bay. My lower back hurts a lot right now, I think its the ligaments softening. 
My scan is on the 18th!


----------



## Cherrybump

I get alot of back ache at the moment to. I'm allowed to sit down at work so i feel little special :D.. I'm starting to fall asleep now and its only 8.15pm :( not sure how long i will keep my eyes open for now x


----------



## Chan35

My morning sickness actually seems to be finally getting better and I've just heard baby's heartbeat on my new Doppler


----------



## plastikpony

My morning sickness is basically gone!! Yay!! Was never sick enough to actually throw up, but rather queasy all day and had to eat all the time to try and keep it at bay. Right now my appetite seems to have left me completely, I have to remind myself to eat!


----------



## Teabella

I've still not yet had MS - has anyone had it start after 8 weeks or am I safe from it?


----------



## dollface85

Teabella said:


> I've still not yet had MS - has anyone had it start after 8 weeks or am I safe from it?

From what I've read it can hit at any time, even in second tri =D


----------



## Teabella

dollface85 said:


> Teabella said:
> 
> 
> I've still not yet had MS - has anyone had it start after 8 weeks or am I safe from it?
> 
> From what I've read it can hit at any time, even in second tri =DClick to expand...

Darn!


----------



## daniellex27

Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk) 
So excited to see my little one!! :D

:happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Teabella said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teabella said:
> 
> 
> I've still not yet had MS - has anyone had it start after 8 weeks or am I safe from it?
> 
> From what I've read it can hit at any time, even in second tri =DClick to expand...
> 
> Darn!Click to expand...

Mine is still going strong into week 11 ...... :cry:


----------



## maggie111

:saywhat:

TWINS!!!!!


----------



## dollface85

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!


OMG OMG OMG!!! do you have a scan picture?! CONGRATTSSSS!:happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!

OMG, no way?! Double congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## whit.

daniellex27 said:


> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:


Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?


----------



## sanbibi

Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey


----------



## dollface85

sanbibi said:


> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey

yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey
> 
> yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!Click to expand...

yey! isn't it exiting? i cant wait...what time you going?


----------



## dollface85

sanbibi said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey
> 
> yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!Click to expand...
> 
> yey! isn't it exiting? i cant wait...what time you going?Click to expand...

nerve wrecking and exciting ;) 11.30 am


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey
> 
> yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!Click to expand...
> 
> yey! isn't it exiting? i cant wait...what time you going?Click to expand...
> 
> nerve wrecking and exciting ;) 11.30 amClick to expand...


im not worried yet, just exited, but im sure closer it will get, i will be nervous. Im going at 2pm


----------



## Steph82

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo: AWESOME


----------



## misspriss

sanbibi said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey
> 
> yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!Click to expand...
> 
> yey! isn't it exiting? i cant wait...what time you going?Click to expand...
> 
> nerve wrecking and exciting ;) 11.30 amClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im not worried yet, just exited, but im sure closer it will get, i will be nervous. Im going at 2pmClick to expand...


Ooooh My first appointment and scan is also 9/18!!! I go at 1:00! It's only 12 days from now!!!


----------



## misspriss

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!

AWESOME!!!:happydance: Congrats!


----------



## Lilllian

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!

That is fantastic - congratulations! I am a twin and It is such a wonderful thing!

Can I ask, did you have any suspicions at all? any signs at all? you don't need to answer- i'm just curious :wacko:


----------



## twice unlucky

maggie111 said:


> :saywhat:
> 
> TWINS!!!!!

OMG congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

Hello ladies, i hope everyone is having a stress free day, or night for those in diff time zones :thumbup:

I have been sleeping alot better throughout the night :sleep:and the dreams are occassional and still vivid but I think Im jus getting use to it.

Kinda tender boobs and nipples still, I also have little milk ducts, honestly i have pretty dark areolas already so i totaly overlooked the boobs a little; and I saw some ladies posting they noticed their milk ducts forming, so curiously i go examine mine which have never had bumps before, and walah!! I see several scattered pronounced bumps on my areolas!!:happydance:

I have been having hip and I dont know how to explain it but its like tailbone spinal kind of pain. It hurts when I walk or stand for too long, or sit for too long :growlmad: It fades in and out all day and it causes my back thighs and upper inner thighs to achy a little:nope: 

Also notcied feet hurt if i walk around too long, they dont swell just hurt, and while walking my dogs i realized I am sooo short on breath:thumbup:

Totally cry all the time now, at silly things haha I ball my eyes out which causes me to laugh. :cry:/:haha: people around me are like ???

Anyways just wanted to drop by and give a happy update!

Sorry soo long i just feel a bit chatty =) loving pregnancy so far!!:cloud9:

Cant wait to feel my uterus rise!!:baby:

Scan in 2 weeks!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smanderson

firstymemommy said:


> Hello ladies, i hope everyone is having a stress free day, or night for those in diff time zones :thumbup:
> 
> I have been sleeping alot better throughout the night :sleep:and the dreams are occassional and still vivid but I think Im jus getting use to it.
> 
> Kinda tender boobs and nipples still, I also have little milk ducts, honestly i have pretty dark areolas already so i totaly overlooked the boobs a little; and I saw some ladies posting they noticed their milk ducts forming, so curiously i go examine mine which have never had bumps before, and walah!! I see several scattered pronounced bumps on my areolas!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been having hip and I dont know how to explain it but its like tailbone spinal kind of pain. It hurts when I walk or stand for too long, or sit for too long :growlmad: It fades in and out all day and it causes my back thighs and upper inner thighs to achy a little:nope:
> 
> Also notcied feet hurt if i walk around too long, they dont swell just hurt, and while walking my dogs i realized I am sooo short on breath:thumbup:
> 
> Totally cry all the time now, at silly things haha I ball my eyes out which causes me to laugh. :cry:/:haha: people around me are like ???
> 
> Anyways just wanted to drop by and give a happy update!
> 
> Sorry soo long i just feel a bit chatty =) loving pregnancy so far!!:cloud9:
> 
> Cant wait to feel my uterus rise!!:baby:
> 
> Scan in 2 weeks!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Firstymeommy, i had the out of breath thing too, apparently its normal - something to do with needing more oxygen :shrug:

Also, the laughing / crying thing....too funny, i was laughing at hollyoaks the other day when michaela got bird poop in her hair and my laughing ended up with me crying and feeling sooooooooo confused why i was crying. Weird. 

Also, my good news for the day, bbs growing for real now, i got measured and i have gone up 2 sizes :thumbup: loving being preggers :happydance:

Dollface how exciting your scan is only 12 days away :hugs: dont forget to drink plenty of water :thumbup:


----------



## maggie111

dollface85 said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! do you have a scan picture?! CONGRATTSSSS!:happydance::haha::hugs:

Yes I do! Pic Below!

I read you have a scan at 11.30!!! How exciting!! Fingers crossed extra tight for you!!! :flower:



Lilllian said:


> That is fantastic - congratulations! I am a twin and It is such a wonderful thing!
> 
> Can I ask, did you have any suspicions at all? any signs at all? you don't need to answer- i'm just curious :wacko:

Not a clue!! Twins run in my family (skipping a generation) so I was thinking about it. But they do say symptoms can be exaggerated and to be honest the pregnancy so far has been very kind to me:happydance:! 

Bit of a long story but both babies are looking happy and healthy and perfectly normal apart from the fact one is a week or two smaller! They think it's possible that I ovulated a week later and got pregnant twice!!! I wait 1.5 years to get pregnant and then I get two pregnancies!!!

(big is 7 weeks and 11mm and small is 6mm!)

https://i50.tinypic.com/e5phlu.jpg


----------



## daniellex27

whit. said:


> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?Click to expand...

I was told i needed one to go to the OBGYN at the naval hospital on base. :shrug:


----------



## sanbibi

misspriss said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Im new here but i need to be in positive forum, pls take me in. Im just 4 weeks along, but very exited! My first appointment is 9/18 yeeey
> 
> yay! congrats! my first scan is 9/18!!Click to expand...
> 
> yey! isn't it exiting? i cant wait...what time you going?Click to expand...
> 
> nerve wrecking and exciting ;) 11.30 amClick to expand...
> 
> 
> im not worried yet, just exited, but im sure closer it will get, i will be nervous. Im going at 2pmClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh My first appointment and scan is also 9/18!!! I go at 1:00! It's only 12 days from now!!!Click to expand...


Lol im the last one haha....Who you guys going with by your self's? My hubby has to work, but my moms want to go..but dont know if i want her there really lol


----------



## Chan35

My scan is in just over 2 hours time - nervous but very excited :happydance:
Good luck for yours too Bec x


----------



## maggie111

firstymemommy said:


> Kinda tender boobs and nipples still, I also have little milk ducts, honestly i have pretty dark areolas already so i totaly overlooked the boobs a little; and I saw some ladies posting they noticed their milk ducts forming, so curiously i go examine mine which have never had bumps before, and walah!! I see several scattered pronounced bumps on my areolas!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been having hip and I dont know how to explain it but its like tailbone spinal kind of pain. It hurts when I walk or stand for too long, or sit for too long :growlmad: It fades in and out all day and it causes my back thighs and upper inner thighs to achy a little:nope:

A couple of fun facts - the bumps on your nipples are called Montgomery's Tubercles and they're to oil your nipples! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areolar_glands

Your hip pain sounds a lot like Sciatica - as in your sciatic nerve is sore and it hurts the top of one bum cheek and the back of your leg? https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/sciatica1.shtml


----------



## louloublue

Hi dollface and all the other lovely ladies on this thread,

This is simply a great thread dollface - well done you!!!

I have waited 8 years to get my bfp as DH and i have unexplained infertility and a failed round of IVF last year behind us, we then had an FET cycle this July and are now 9wk1d with our first. So as much as I'm nervous after such a long wait I just want to feel positive and enjoy what we have waited so long for! We had a scan at 6wk5d and saw the little bean and a good strong heartbeat which my dr said is a really good sign early on! So fingers crossed we have a strong sticky bean!

Thanks 

So far my positives are for today - I still feel sick - both yuk and yay!!! And my bbs are still sore and definitely getting bigger!

Louise x


----------



## Cherrybump

Chan35 said:


> My scan is in just over 2 hours time - nervous but very excited :happydance:
> Good luck for yours too Bec x



good luck hunni, Im on the count down to mines on Wednesday :D

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## firstymemommy

maggie111 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> Kinda tender boobs and nipples still, I also have little milk ducts, honestly i have pretty dark areolas already so i totaly overlooked the boobs a little; and I saw some ladies posting they noticed their milk ducts forming, so curiously i go examine mine which have never had bumps before, and walah!! I see several scattered pronounced bumps on my areolas!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been having hip and I dont know how to explain it but its like tailbone spinal kind of pain. It hurts when I walk or stand for too long, or sit for too long :growlmad: It fades in and out all day and it causes my back thighs and upper inner thighs to achy a little:nope:
> 
> A couple of fun facts - the bumps on your nipples are called Montgomery's Tubercles and they're to oil your nipples! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areolar_glands
> 
> Your hip pain sounds a lot like Sciatica - as in your sciatic nerve is sore and it hurts the top of one bum cheek and the back of your leg? https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/sciatica1.shtmlClick to expand...

Yes! exactly right thats how my hip pain feels. I had it before my bfp and just thought I over did working out. But now its back, and i stop working out weeks ago. Thanx for the links!!


----------



## mjemma

I was sick for the first time this week and I now have a virus too and feel terrible BUT it's my birthday today, my best friends are coming round and I am telling them I am pregnant and I have my scan on Wednesday. So yey!


----------



## cckarting

Lousie were due the same day!


----------



## PurpleHaze

We had our second scan today, after a referral due to high NTT measurements, and we were terrified about it. Thankfully, everything seemed perfectly normal, and the little baby was jumping around like a bouncing bean! :)

Our fears of having a chromosomal abnormality has really dropped after today, and we can finally start to relax and enjoy the pregnancy.

Good things do happen too!!!!

xx


----------



## cckarting

Great news purple!


----------



## Salt Air

Ok, so this is not about my own pregnancy, but my cousin in law just gave birth to a healthy baby boy! So happy for his safe arrival & looking forward to meeting him in a weeks time, when all being well I should be able to share my good news with them too.


----------



## whit.

daniellex27 said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?Click to expand...
> 
> I was told i needed one to go to the OBGYN at the naval hospital on base. :shrug:Click to expand...

Ahh, I didn't realize you were military! My husband is an Air Force Veteran :)


----------



## Bec27

I had a good scan today, saw our precious little one wriggling around and everything looked good. Got put forward a few days so 12+6 today and due 16th March. I am really glad your scan went well chan35 and hope yours went well shambaby x


----------



## daniellex27

whit. said:


> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?Click to expand...
> 
> I was told i needed one to go to the OBGYN at the naval hospital on base. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I didn't realize you were military! My husband is an Air Force Veteran :)Click to expand...

Yep, my husband is a US Marine :) 
(needless to say he is hoping for a boy) haha :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

My good thing for the day... 

I had a good conversation with my boss, in which he basically said that after I have the baby they will be flexible with me so I can have as much time off as I need. Talk about a good way to end a friday!


----------



## Dixie83185

My good news for the day.... Went in for a check up after having a slight scare last week and got to see baby wiggling around and waving at us and heard a very strong heartbeat of 165 bpm! I'm so happy everything is going well and I'm a little bit ahead of schedule as far as the baby's size goes so I may be out of the 1st Trimester even sooner than I expected only by a few days lol but still the sooner the better! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## whit.

daniellex27 said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?Click to expand...
> 
> I was told i needed one to go to the OBGYN at the naval hospital on base. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I didn't realize you were military! My husband is an Air Force Veteran :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my husband is a US Marine :)
> (needless to say he is hoping for a boy) haha :haha:Click to expand...

I have such a respect for all military. :thumbup:

we wanted a boy last time, until we heard the word 'girl' :haha: Now we would like another girl but I have a feeling this little bean is a boy! 

Do you have any feeling what your little bean is?


----------



## dollface85

Dyed my hair yesterday roots were horrible! Starting yesterday my nausea has gotten worse. I'm not puking but I'm constantly nauseous. It is no longer relieved my snacking/eating. Also my bbs are more sore and my back aches constantly. Hoping this mean I got a sticky sticky bean :)


----------



## whit.

Had some stabbing pains this morning (think it was gas) Called my OB and they moved my appointment up to the 19th instead of the 24th! :happydance: Get to see my little bean a little sooner than I thought!


----------



## Chan35

My scan yesterday was AMAZING :yipee: I felt on a complete high all day long after we came out. DH came with me and it was so lovely for him to see our little one too, he was glued to the screen.

Baby was sooooo active, waving, doing somersaults and kicking me constantly, too adorable. Took a little while to get good photos but fantastic news was that everything looked healthy and on track and the NT measurement was 1.6mm.
I've been put back 1 day so baby is now due on 13 March, which is fine.

I will try attach some pics as soon as I work out how I can on my iPad :wacko:

Out of interest, has anyone else ever been told what sex the sonographer thought baby was at this early stage (was 13 w2 for the scan) and it's been correct? She told us what sex she thought baby was when DH asked but we are going to pretend she didn't say anything, until my next scan on 18 Oct as don't want to get used to one sex and then it changes lol. We just want a healthy baby, we really don't mind either way but can't wait to find out so we can really start discussing names and I can buy a cute little outfit or two :happydance:

I feel so blessed after yesterday and want to thank you all for your support - I love this thread :flower:

So glad to hear your scan went well too Bec - fab news :happydance:

Happy weekend ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thats brillant news. Glad your scan went well.

My scan isn't far off now. Bring on Wednesday whoop whoop, then i can finally find out how far along i am. Pretty sure i'm not 12 weeks today but if i am i'll be happy also.

Hope you all have a lovely day. I'm just off into town soon to buy another bag :blush: I have loads but this ones cute :D

Have a good day guys xx


----------



## skeet9924

My good news!! The teacher I work very closely with took me out last night and bought me a whole pile of maternity clothes yesterday.. She is so sweet!! Also I told the kids I work with!! They were very excited with tons of questions.. Lol one of my girls that has no filter blurted out.., I thought she was getting fat!! :haha: I love my kids :)


----------



## Cherrybump

skeet9924 said:


> My good news!! The teacher I work very closely with took me out last night and bought me a whole pile of maternity clothes yesterday.. She is so sweet!! Also I told the kids I work with!! They were very excited with tons of questions.. Lol one of my girls that has no filter blurted out.., I thought she was getting fat!! :haha: I love my kids :)


Awww thats so sweet :)


----------



## Teabella

Chan35 - Congratulations! Fantastic news!

I just had my first scan today at 8 weeks. It was brilliant. I saw and heard the baby's heartbeat at 170, and everything looks great. I'm also measuring in at 8wks 2 days so 3 days closer now to getting through 1st trimester! Such a great experience.


----------



## shambaby

Great to see lots of lovely scan news everyone. Ours went well, too - baby was very obliging and sat nice and still for the measurements, then had a jolly good wriggle to show what he/she can do :-D All is looking good, measured spot on my dates, so due 30th March and am 11 weeks today. We told both sets of parents, and my sister, and everyone is so pleased for us. Also, my nausea has almost gone and I have got a little more energy. Happy days :-D


----------



## firstymemommy

HELLO LADIES!!! I AM 10 WEEKS TODAY:happydance:


----------



## Salt Air

firstymemommy said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I AM 10 WEEKS TODAY:happydance:

Woop woop! Congratulations on your prune!


----------



## Salt Air

Aww all these lovely scan stories are making me super excited about mine on Wednesday. Very happy for you all. And I can't wait for mine!


----------



## daniellex27

whit. said:


> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniellex27 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for my referral to go through to the OBGYN now! Hopefully they will call within the next week and i can get an appointment right away! (since i'm considered high risk)
> So excited to see my little one!! :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> Why do you have to have a referral to go to an OB?Click to expand...
> 
> I was told i needed one to go to the OBGYN at the naval hospital on base. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I didn't realize you were military! My husband is an Air Force Veteran :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my husband is a US Marine :)
> (needless to say he is hoping for a boy) haha :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have such a respect for all military. :thumbup:
> 
> we wanted a boy last time, until we heard the word 'girl' :haha: Now we would like another girl but I have a feeling this little bean is a boy!
> 
> Do you have any feeling what your little bean is?Click to expand...

I actuallly have a feeling that it is in fact a boy! :D ..but maybe i feel that way because i want one? lol idk! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> Aww all these lovely scan stories are making me super excited about mine on Wednesday. Very happy for you all. And I can't wait for mine!

Awww what time is yours on wed? lol mines is 12.55 lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

I just watched midwives for the first time and cried ohh bless them all xxx


----------



## Salt Air

Cherrybump said:


> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> Aww all these lovely scan stories are making me super excited about mine on Wednesday. Very happy for you all. And I can't wait for mine!
> 
> Awww what time is yours on wed? lol mines is 12.55 lol xClick to expand...

Mine is at 2.45pm, not sure how I will get through the morning at work first!

I watched all The Midwives the other day, they are amazing!!


----------



## dollface85

I am 7 wks today!!


----------



## younglove

I got my bfp yesterday and DH is over the moon. His birthday is in a few weeks but there isn't anything I can get him that will top the gift of a child :flower:


----------



## mlm115

Just wanted to say thanks for the happy thread! I'm only 4 weeks 3 days now, and a lot of what I've been reading has been kinda scary. I feel better after reading some of your posts, thanks ladies!


----------



## mjemma

Salt Air said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> Aww all these lovely scan stories are making me super excited about mine on Wednesday. Very happy for you all. And I can't wait for mine!
> 
> Awww what time is yours on wed? lol mines is 12.55 lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 2.45pm, not sure how I will get through the morning at work first!
> 
> I watched all The Midwives the other day, they are amazing!!Click to expand...

Mine's on Wednesday too! At 2.30pm. so exciting!


----------



## younglove

25 great things about being pregnant :cloud9:
https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-life/emotions/great-things-about-being-pregnant/

This definitely put a smile on my face. :)


----------



## younglove

This one made me cry hysterically - with happy tears! I guess the hormones are really starting to affect me... lol

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/50reasonstobeglad/


----------



## Smanderson

younglove said:


> 25 great things about being pregnant :cloud9:
> https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-life/emotions/great-things-about-being-pregnant/
> 
> This definitely put a smile on my face. :)




younglove said:


> This one made me cry hysterically - with happy tears! I guess the hormones are really starting to affect me... lol
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/50reasonstobeglad/

Younglove, great links - i got a bit teary too so your not alone :haha:

i love the bit about making a person - this is something i say to DH regularly, especially when i want to nap or avoid something :haha:


----------



## daniellex27

younglove said:


> This one made me cry hysterically - with happy tears! I guess the hormones are really starting to affect me... lol
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/50reasonstobeglad/

Omg, made me tear up so bad! 
Thanks for sharing!! :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> Aww all these lovely scan stories are making me super excited about mine on Wednesday. Very happy for you all. And I can't wait for mine!
> 
> Awww what time is yours on wed? lol mines is 12.55 lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is at 2.45pm, not sure how I will get through the morning at work first!
> 
> I watched all The Midwives the other day, they are amazing!!Click to expand...


They really are aint they. Im on the 4th on today but ill probs watch some tomorrow after work. I have been busy today so i didnt get a chance to watch more than 2 lol..

oh i have to go to work after mines :( but thats ok im taking the picture we get in with me lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Whooo hoo to us wednesday scans :D xxx


----------



## misspriss

My nails are great! Or, they were, until today I picked up a box and it slipped and bent one way back. It is fine but it has a big dent in it. Darn. I will have to cut my nails for the first time since I found out I was pregnant, they are getting long anyway, but no breaks at all!


----------



## skeet9924

My nails are great too!! I have actually had to file them down a few times since finding out im preg. It's so nice!!!


----------



## misspriss

I can't decide if my hair shedding has gone down or not, but at least my nails are great.

Unfortunately I'm sick, I have a cold. But that doesn't belong in the good things thread, now does it! LoL!


----------



## Cherrybump

My hair hasnt changed. still gets greasy after a few days :( lol but my nails are good too ive just gave them a cut as they were getting to long


----------



## louloublue

I wondered if this another pregnancy effect as I seem to be filing my nails down way more often than before, they seem to grow at a really fast rate - I keep finding my hair everywhere - luckily I have really thick hair - my hairdresser said last week - let's hope it doesn't get any thicker lol!


----------



## maggie111

Cherrybump said:


> My hair hasnt changed. still gets greasy after a few days :( lol but my nails are good too ive just gave them a cut as they were getting to long


Yes, mine also gets really lank - had to switch shampoo to one for greasy hair quite early on in pregnancy. It's like being a teenager again! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

maggie111 said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> My hair hasnt changed. still gets greasy after a few days :( lol but my nails are good too ive just gave them a cut as they were getting to long
> 
> 
> Yes, mine also gets really lank - had to switch shampoo to one for greasy hair quite early on in pregnancy. It's like being a teenager again! :haha:Click to expand...

 I got a greasy on to but it doesnt help me at all lol so i bought a coconut shampoo and conditioner yesterday


----------



## onemorebabe

Going to the Dr this am.. Ekk very excited, for some reason they are going to do a us instead of find baby hb on doppler.. But I dont know I am so new to the concept of early ultrasounds.. I didnt have any with both of my girls till I was 20 week.. but any hoo... I am excited!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

onemorebabe said:


> Going to the Dr this am.. Ekk very excited, for some reason they are going to do a us instead of find baby hb on doppler.. But I dont know I am so new to the concept of early ultrasounds.. I didnt have any with both of my girls till I was 20 week.. but any hoo... I am excited!!

YaaaaY , hope it all goees well for you !! 11 weeks scans are pretty normal , it will be awesome enjoy it !! I love them the baby pulls some impressive moves as they have SO MUCH room !! :haha: Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## onemorebabe

meandmrb2011 said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> Going to the Dr this am.. Ekk very excited, for some reason they are going to do a us instead of find baby hb on doppler.. But I dont know I am so new to the concept of early ultrasounds.. I didnt have any with both of my girls till I was 20 week.. but any hoo... I am excited!!
> 
> YaaaaY , hope it all goees well for you !! 11 weeks scans are pretty normal , it will be awesome enjoy it !! I love them the baby pulls some impressive moves as they have SO MUCH room !! :haha: Let us know how it goes!!Click to expand...

I sure will!


----------



## Salt Air

I've just been for my booking appointment & it was a great experience. The midwife was great, really friendly & positive, but also seems like the no-nonsense type which is good. There was a gazillion questions & i have come away with a mountain of reading material, but she took her time to go through the important stuff.

It all feels so much more real now. I didn't think I could get any more excited for my scan on Wednesday but I'm not sure how I will even sleep now!


----------



## dollface85

I am soooo nauseous. Blah.


----------



## firstymemommy

I just found a birth center and midwife that I am going to book in at on thursday!! So0o excited. Latley it all feels surreal but im sure after thursday ill be over the moon!


----------



## misspriss

How exciting! We don't have a single birth center here, so no birth center option for me - it's either home or hospital. I am having a hard time deciding.


----------



## firstymemommy

misspriss said:


> How exciting! We don't have a single birth center here, so no birth center option for me - it's either home or hospital. I am having a hard time deciding.

Aww. I wanted a home birth but where i live im too far from any midwife that does homebirths :dohh:. So it was either hospital:nope: or birth center. Took some finding but i found one. and she accepts medicaid and medicare!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Stelly

Dr's appt tomorrow. May try talking them into taking a peek and see if we can tell what baby is ! Oh and its a gorgeous fall day here- heading to the mountains for blueberry pickin :) Glad to hear all you ladies' exciting news!


----------



## aknqtpie

Stelly said:


> Dr's appt tomorrow. May try talking them into taking a peek and see if we can tell what baby is ! Oh and its a gorgeous fall day here- heading to the mountains for blueberry pickin :) Glad to hear all you ladies' exciting news!

I haven't had a chance to go up there this year! I didn't even pick my own raspberries!


----------



## cckarting

stelly that sounds wonderful! You better let me know if they tell you :)


----------



## misspriss

firstymemommy said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> How exciting! We don't have a single birth center here, so no birth center option for me - it's either home or hospital. I am having a hard time deciding.
> 
> Aww. I wanted a home birth but where i live im too far from any midwife that does homebirths :dohh:. So it was either hospital:nope: or birth center. Took some finding but i found one. and she accepts medicaid and medicare!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Well there are lots of midwives that do homebirth here, but only one CNM. In order for my insurance to cover it, it has to be an OB or a CNM. All but one of the midwives around here are direct entry, CPMs, which I am totally comfortable with but it would be all out of pocket. 

I just looked up distance to hospitals from our house and it looks like one is 15 minutes, which seems like a long time but it isn't as bad as I thought, I thought it was 20-25 minutes. And of all the hospitals in the area, the closest one is the best one for labor and delivery. I guess it all has to do with my prenatal care and if I am low risk or not, and how the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## Stelly

aknqtpie said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Dr's appt tomorrow. May try talking them into taking a peek and see if we can tell what baby is ! Oh and its a gorgeous fall day here- heading to the mountains for blueberry pickin :) Glad to hear all you ladies' exciting news!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to go up there this year! I didn't even pick my own raspberries!Click to expand...

It was SO gorgeous up there today!! (went to Hatcher's Pass) Although I will give you a heads up- there are still berries but a lot are over-ripe after the last few hard frosts we've had.


----------



## Stelly

cckarting said:


> stelly that sounds wonderful! You better let me know if they tell you :)

I most definitely will :D


----------



## aknqtpie

That's where I go. It is super pretty up there! This weather has been weird. Need to get the plow on our toy.. looks like we are gonna get snow early!


----------



## Stelly

aknqtpie said:


> That's where I go. It is super pretty up there! This weather has been weird. Need to get the plow on our toy.. looks like we are gonna get snow early!

Gah, I know- too soon! I wonder if we are going to get another record snow year.... Hope things are going well for you and little bean!


----------



## meandmrb2011

misspriss said:


> How exciting! We don't have a single birth center here, so no birth center option for me - it's either home or hospital. I am having a hard time deciding.

Oooh go for a home birth !!! My friend just had her first baby at home & it was wonderful. I would LOVE to have this babe at home but i had a c/sec last time so it's a VBAC in hospital for me ! :thumbup:


----------



## cckarting

stelly that sounds soo wonderful! I would love to go to alaska i hear its gorgeous there.


----------



## dollface85

We have one birthing center here, and it is 45 minutes away by car that scares me a little. Also what if I can't handle the pain without epidural after all? 

Anyone given birth naturally?


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> We have one birthing center here, and it is 45 minutes away by car that scares me a little. Also what if I can't handle the pain without epidural after all?
> 
> Anyone given birth naturally?

Yes !! My first .... and he was fast & hard ! It blew my brain a bit but it was pretty amazing , number 2 i labored for 12hrs on FULL pitocin with no pain relief either ! :thumbup:


----------



## rainkat

> Anyone given birth naturally?

3 times 

The first time my plan was to try to go natural but if I needed pain management I was totally open to it. It hurt a lot, but for me there was a clear start and stop to the pain. Between contractions I was pain free. I believe you can do anything for a short time. I took it one contraction at a time. 

I consider myself very lucky to have had quick labours. If they had gone on for hours I might have changed my mind. I don't think there is any shame in asking for help if you need it.


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> We have one birthing center here, and it is 45 minutes away by car that scares me a little. Also what if I can't handle the pain without epidural after all?
> 
> Anyone given birth naturally?

I deff am! I saw this documentary called "the business of giving birth" Its a ricki lake doc. about natural at home/birth center labor verses a hospital or medicated birth. Very good informative movie. I saw it streamng on netflix. 

Quotes from my birthing center packets were, "you are not sick, you are having a baby" "Your body was scientifically and biologically built for the journey of pregnancy and labor -since time of Man begun" .:happydance:

Such wonderful praise, so i believe My baby and I are strong enough to do it-unmedicated -together. 

And honestly hospital are already scary, cold, and crowded. Not really how I invisioned giving birth:nope:


----------



## firstymemommy

meandmrb2011 said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> We have one birthing center here, and it is 45 minutes away by car that scares me a little. Also what if I can't handle the pain without epidural after all?
> 
> Anyone given birth naturally?
> 
> Yes !! My first .... and he was fast & hard ! It blew my brain a bit but it was pretty amazing , number 2 i labored for 12hrs on FULL pitocin with no pain relief either ! :thumbup:Click to expand...

if you were on pitocin it wasnt natural. Pitocin is made to speed up your labor, isnt it? Wheather it pain managment or labor process managment, any interference of any drug during labor is a medicated labor.

Wow girl 12 hrs?? You rock!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

firstymemommy said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> We have one birthing center here, and it is 45 minutes away by car that scares me a little. Also what if I can't handle the pain without epidural after all?
> 
> Anyone given birth naturally?
> 
> Yes !! My first .... and he was fast & hard ! It blew my brain a bit but it was pretty amazing , number 2 i labored for 12hrs on FULL pitocin with no pain relief either ! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> if you were on pitocin it wasnt natural. Pitocin is made to speed up your labor, isnt it? Wheather it pain managment or labor process managment, any interference of any drug during labor is a medicated labor.
> 
> Wow girl 12 hrs?? You rock!!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah i know . (my daughter was 2month preemy & i had chorioamnionitos!) my point was i didn't use pain relief. . . And that was on pitocin & we all know / have heard about pitocin labors lol !!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Oh and it wasnt to speed me up it was to get me into labor as i was quite sick


----------



## aknqtpie

Am I alone in wanting an epidural?


----------



## dollface85

The main thing that attracts me to a birthing center is that they never seperate you from the baby and you get to go home 4-6 hrs after delivery. Now that I would love!!
And agreed hospitals are creepy and I don't trust doctors.


----------



## cckarting

no you're not alone. I couldn't have done it without one! they hooked me up to pitocin and my contractions were coming every minute. I didn't have time to breath before the next one came. The epi was a saving grace!


----------



## aknqtpie

We have a nice hospital where I live, and a couple birthing centers as well. I would just rather be in a hospital, where if something happens everything is right there. Plus, I am a wimp, and I want an epidural. But I am grateful that we all are able to make that choice!!


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> The main thing that attracts me to a birthing center is that they never seperate you from the baby and you get to go home 4-6 hrs after delivery. Now that I would love!!
> And agreed hospitals are creepy and I don't trust doctors.

I would like to see them try & take my baby away to some nursery with lots of other babies!!! I will throw an absolute FIT !!! lol.


----------



## cckarting

I really like our hospital, and i'm glad that I was at one. My hips ended up not separating and the cord was wrapped around the babies neck and i had to be taken down for an emergency c-section. Only took 5 min to get down there and get him out but he was already blue and had a hard time getting him going. I don't know what would have happened if i wasn't at a hospital!

They only took mine to clean them up, and when they did the circumcision other than that they were never out of my room!


----------



## meandmrb2011

cckarting said:


> I really like our hospital, and i'm glad that I was at one. My hips ended up not separating and the cord was wrapped around the babies neck and i had to be taken down for an emergency c-section. Only took 5 min to get down there and get him out but he was already blue and had a hard time getting him going. I don't know what would have happened if i wasn't at a hospital!
> 
> They only took mine to clean them up, and when they did the circumcision other than that they were never out of my room!

I have been petrified about the "nursery babies" situation. I woul seriously lose it if they tried to take my newly born baby!! How does that work , do you know? We are in uk just now but moving to tx in 8wks . And i keep hearing about babies being taken to nurseries ?!?! Aggggg ......


----------



## dollface85

meandmrb2011 said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> I really like our hospital, and i'm glad that I was at one. My hips ended up not separating and the cord was wrapped around the babies neck and i had to be taken down for an emergency c-section. Only took 5 min to get down there and get him out but he was already blue and had a hard time getting him going. I don't know what would have happened if i wasn't at a hospital!
> 
> They only took mine to clean them up, and when they did the circumcision other than that they were never out of my room!
> 
> I have been petrified about the "nursery babies" situation. I woul seriously lose it if they tried to take my newly born baby!! How does that work , do you know? We are in uk just now but moving to tx in 8wks . And i keep hearing about babies being taken to nurseries ?!?! Aggggg ......Click to expand...


Im looking into the birthing center plus Rex hospital here that deliver the most babies around here. On their site they say they strongly recommend newlyborns and parents stay in their suite together but if the parents want extra rest the nursery is available to use. So I think its a choice, but make sure you choose a hospital that will give you the choice!


----------



## cckarting

Um.....when i had mine they had to take them up and clean them up, weight, and measurement. Then he went to my dh as soon as he was clean and waited for me to come up from recovery. The only other time he left was for his circumcision, and his lab screening other than that he was with me all night and all day! never left my room and even told me i could go with for the circumcision and be with him.


----------



## Steph82

aknqtpie said:


> We have a nice hospital where I live, and a couple birthing centers as well. I would just rather be in a hospital, where if something happens everything is right there. Plus, I am a wimp, and I want an epidural. But I am grateful that we all are able to make that choice!!

I am with you 100%. If I can reduce the pain, thats what I want lol. 

I also have to say that I am totally in love with my doc and would follow her into the jungle to give birth...:haha:


----------



## Steph82

dollface85 said:


> meandmrb2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> I really like our hospital, and i'm glad that I was at one. My hips ended up not separating and the cord was wrapped around the babies neck and i had to be taken down for an emergency c-section. Only took 5 min to get down there and get him out but he was already blue and had a hard time getting him going. I don't know what would have happened if i wasn't at a hospital!
> 
> They only took mine to clean them up, and when they did the circumcision other than that they were never out of my room!
> 
> I have been petrified about the "nursery babies" situation. I woul seriously lose it if they tried to take my newly born baby!! How does that work , do you know? We are in uk just now but moving to tx in 8wks . And i keep hearing about babies being taken to nurseries ?!?! Aggggg ......Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im looking into the birthing center plus Rex hospital here that deliver the most babies around here. On their site they say they strongly recommend newlyborns and parents stay in their suite together but if the parents want extra rest the nursery is available to use. So I think its a choice, but make sure you choose a hospital that will give you the choice!Click to expand...



I read up on the maternity unit at my hospital and it said the same thing!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think instances of nursery kidnappings are a lot less then they seem. Lifetime Movie Network just plays it up. Everyone I know has been able to keep their baby in their room. I hope I can keep mine in there too!!


----------



## cckarting

I have also heard that in some hospitals they will let you keep your baby in recovery after a section too! i'm going to talk to my dr and see if we can do that with this one :)


----------



## Stelly

Our local hospital doesn't even have a "nursery" - not that I've ever seen used anyway. They keep baby with parents unless there is a medical issue- then they'd be in the NICU.

I'm going to a birthing center- but my doctor delivers at the center with his wife (who is a midwife)- which makes hubby and I both happy- get the best of both worlds :D


----------



## firstymemommy

Stelly said:


> Our local hospital doesn't even have a "nursery" - not that I've ever seen used anyway. They keep baby with parents unless there is a medical issue- then they'd be in the NICU.
> 
> I'm going to a birthing center- but my doctor delivers at the center with his wife (who is a midwife)- which makes hubby and I both happy- get the best of both worlds :D

How awsome!!! Im soo jealous, but happy for you:happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Stelly said:


> Our local hospital doesn't even have a "nursery" - not that I've ever seen used anyway. They keep baby with parents unless there is a medical issue- then they'd be in the NICU.
> 
> I'm going to a birthing center- but my doctor delivers at the center with his wife (who is a midwife)- which makes hubby and I both happy- get the best of both worlds :D

Guess I won't worry about the nursery situation! I haven't even been to their Maternity ward yet.. just to the normal area!


----------



## cckarting

do you do birthing classes there? i went to one with my first and we toured the hospital and got to ask all kinds of questions about what to expect there and how often we could have the baby and such. It was quite informative.


----------



## Stelly

Got an early scan after a heartbeat/uterine size scare at appt today- all is well, baby is perfect and we found out we are having a little BOY! lol telling it everywhere. We are thrilled. My uterus is measuring 20 weeks for some reason though- they made extra sure there was just one in there :haha:


----------



## Salt Air

Stelly said:


> Got an early scan after a heartbeat/uterine size scare at appt today- all is well, baby is perfect and we found out we are having a little BOY! lol telling it everywhere. We are thrilled. My uterus is measuring 20 weeks for some reason though- they made extra sure there was just one in there :haha:

How exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## Salt Air

I have my first scan today, eek!! Have woken up feeling really sick with nerves (paranoid they are going to tell me I've imagined the whole thing mostly!) and mega excited at the same time. Fingers crossed I'll be back here later on with some super positive news!


----------



## ScubaBabe

After my first scan which just showed a gestational sac, the Dr scheduled me for another scan last Monday. True enough, the little peanut was there, heartbeat flickering away like christmas lights!!!

<Hang on little one, make yourself warm and cozy in there! See you again in four weeks>


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> I have my first scan today, eek!! Have woken up feeling really sick with nerves (paranoid they are going to tell me I've imagined the whole thing mostly!) and mega excited at the same time. Fingers crossed I'll be back here later on with some super positive news!

lol thats my worry to even thought ive taken 8 tests and they all say the same thing. I'm soo nervous, but feeling better than yesterday. that was one nightmare. 

Good luck on your scan, cant wait til leave for mines glad someone else has theirs today. bring on 12.55 :D


Ill post a picture up also, i think ive said this like 3 times on different threads lol 
xxxx


----------



## Salt Air

Cherrybump said:


> Salt Air said:
> 
> 
> I have my first scan today, eek!! Have woken up feeling really sick with nerves (paranoid they are going to tell me I've imagined the whole thing mostly!) and mega excited at the same time. Fingers crossed I'll be back here later on with some super positive news!
> 
> lol thats my worry to even thought ive taken 8 tests and they all say the same thing. I'm soo nervous, but feeling better than yesterday. that was one nightmare.
> 
> Good luck on your scan, cant wait til leave for mines glad someone else has theirs today. bring on 12.55 :D
> 
> 
> Ill post a picture up also, i think ive said this like 3 times on different threads lol
> xxxxClick to expand...


Im glad im not the only patanoid one! Good luck to you too hun!


----------



## meandmrb2011

phewww i am relieved about the nursery thing , but i will defo check!!!


----------



## daniellex27

8 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Seems that I am not that nauseous today.. yay. Even though now that I am writing it seems to be coming on but fingers crossed! =D

Oh and last night my hubby woke me up when he came to bed since I fell asleep at 7.30 pm:haha: and gave me a kiss on my forehead and then pulled my shirt up and gave a kiss to my tummy and said goodnight baby, I love you. :hugs:


----------



## mjemma

I had my scan today. I was so terrified but baby was wriggling around and looked perfect! They dated me forward 5 days so I am actually 13w4d now. I'm so happy and relieved.


----------



## Steph82

mjemma said:


> I had my scan today. I was so terrified but baby was wriggling around and looked perfect! They dated me forward 5 days so I am actually 13w4d now. I'm so happy and relieved.

Congrats! I have my scan in two weeks and will be right before the 13w mark. 

Did they give you a guess on the gender? I heard that you MAY be able to see??? Was there lots of movement? Ive seen some scans, where the baby is kicking and moving all over the place :thumbup:


----------



## Smanderson

dollface85 said:


> Seems that I am not that nauseous today.. yay. Even though now that I am writing it seems to be coming on but fingers crossed! =D
> 
> Oh and last night my hubby woke me up when he came to bed since I fell asleep at 7.30 pm:haha: and gave me a kiss on my forehead and then pulled my shirt up and gave a kiss to my tummy and said goodnight baby, I love you. :hugs:

Dollface, thats really sweet and a lovely memory to look back on when the little one arrives :flower: not long till your scan now hun i bet your bursting with excitement :happydance:

i hope you managed to dodge the sickness today :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

Smanderson said:


> Dollface, thats really sweet and a lovely memory to look back on when the little one arrives :flower: not long till your scan now hun i bet your bursting with excitement :happydance:
> 
> i hope you managed to dodge the sickness today :thumbup:

I've been better today, still a little nauseous though, I think I ate at the right time to dodge most of it! Yep, scan next tuesday... its weird I almost wish I didn't have to go.. I feel so pregnant that well =) no bad thoughts posted or thought here!


----------



## mjemma

Steph82 said:


> mjemma said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today. I was so terrified but baby was wriggling around and looked perfect! They dated me forward 5 days so I am actually 13w4d now. I'm so happy and relieved.
> 
> Congrats! I have my scan in two weeks and will be right before the 13w mark.
> 
> Did they give you a guess on the gender? I heard that you MAY be able to see??? Was there lots of movement? Ive seen some scans, where the baby is kicking and moving all over the place :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! They didn't give us a guess on gender but we aren't going to find out anyway. There was quite a lot of movement. The baby was wriggling, bucking it's legs and even turned its back to us when it was obviously bored of being prodded! Good luck with your scan. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Smanderson

dollface85 said:


> Smanderson said:
> 
> 
> Dollface, thats really sweet and a lovely memory to look back on when the little one arrives :flower: not long till your scan now hun i bet your bursting with excitement :happydance:
> 
> i hope you managed to dodge the sickness today :thumbup:
> 
> I've been better today, still a little nauseous though, I think I ate at the right time to dodge most of it! Yep, scan next tuesday... its weird I almost wish I didn't have to go.. I feel so pregnant that well =) no bad thoughts posted or thought here!Click to expand...

Yay glad your feeling better hun, maybe your getting the hang of timing food :thumbup:

Ahh you will love the scan it is scary before you get there then its such a relief to see something on the screen :thumbup: although mine looked like a smudge, you will see loads more as you'll be in to week 8 by then :hugs: I'm so looking forward to 12 weeks so i can see a bit more :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Had an appointment with my MW today and got to hear baby's HB. We've caught it on the doppler at home a few time but it just seems better getting the conformation from a MW :haha: Picked up a new born bottle set as it was half price and I doubt I'll see it at that price again so I just HAD to snap it up!


----------



## Salt Air

I had my first scan & it was pretty exciting! There was definitely a baby there so I haven't been imagining it all! It was so cool to see the tiny heart beating & the tiny arms & legs. Yay!
I have to go back in a week for another one for the NT test & proper dating, it only measured at 11 weeks, but I was kind of expecting that since I thought I OVd late. I don't mind getting to see it again though!

Excuse the rubbish quality of my picture, but I'll do a better job when I get another one!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 12-09-2012 21 03 27.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stelly

Salt Air said:


> I had my first scan & it was pretty exciting! There was definitely a baby there so I haven't been imagining it all! It was so cool to see the tiny heart beating & the tiny arms & legs. Yay!
> I have to go back in a week for another one for the NT test & proper dating, it only measured at 11 weeks, but I was kind of expecting that since I thought I OVd late. I don't mind getting to see it again though!
> 
> Excuse the rubbish quality of my picture, but I'll do a better job when I get another one!


How wonderful Salt Air! Very happy for you!! :happydance: 
It's so neat getting to watch all those wiggling limbs. Plus lucky you get to see your wee one again so soon!


----------



## firstymemommy

I have a tour at the birthing center and meet my MW tomorrow at 12:30pm:happydance::happydance:

I am so0o excited! My hubby is staying home from work to go with me tomorrow as well!! I am nervous and kinda scared, i have no idea what to expect!!

The birthing center is almost 15 mins from my house and less than 20 minutes away from at least 2 hospitals..

I keep having weird feelings im gonna get there and im no longer pregnant.:nope: I think its called the "too good to be ture" feeling. I know not the best thoughts.. :dohh:

anyway excited fo tomorrow!!!


----------



## Salt Air

Stelly said:


> How wonderful Salt Air! Very happy for you!! :happydance:
> It's so neat getting to watch all those wiggling limbs. Plus lucky you get to see your wee one again so soon!

Thanks Stelly! I know, I can't wait to see him/her again so soon!


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> I had my first scan & it was pretty exciting! There was definitely a baby there so I haven't been imagining it all! It was so cool to see the tiny heart beating & the tiny arms & legs. Yay!
> I have to go back in a week for another one for the NT test & proper dating, it only measured at 11 weeks, but I was kind of expecting that since I thought I OVd late. I don't mind getting to see it again though!
> 
> Excuse the rubbish quality of my picture, but I'll do a better job when I get another one!

Aww check us all out with our scans today lol.. Im now behide you by a week lol.. so im going to have to go and join the april people now instead of march. Im now due on the 8th :D.. I cant wait to go back for my next scan. When she show me the heart beating i neearly cried. The best feeling in the world this has so made up my week for being crap lol xxxx


----------



## Salt Air

Cherrybump said:


> Aww check us all out with our scans today lol.. Im now behide you by a week lol.. so im going to have to go and join the april people now instead of march. Im now due on the 8th :D.. I cant wait to go back for my next scan. When she show me the heart beating i neearly cried. The best feeling in the world this has so made up my week for being crap lol xxxx

It really is the best feeling isn't it?! Makes everything else ok. I think I will end up with an April date too in the end...watch this space!


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Aww check us all out with our scans today lol.. Im now behide you by a week lol.. so im going to have to go and join the april people now instead of march. Im now due on the 8th :D.. I cant wait to go back for my next scan. When she show me the heart beating i neearly cried. The best feeling in the world this has so made up my week for being crap lol xxxx
> 
> It really is the best feeling isn't it?! Makes everything else ok. I think I will end up with an April date too in the end...watch this space!Click to expand...



haha would be awesome if we came the same day x


----------



## dollface85

yay Cherry is carrying an April bean!


----------



## Cherrybump

dollface85 said:


> yay Cherry is carrying an April bean!

Whoo whoo lol. xxx


----------



## firstymemommy

SOo0o0o my news for today ladies!! 

My husband and I went to a birth center I was really considering, for a booking appt and tour! We got there and we sat in the living room area. It was a cute house with refined wood paneling and warm feel:happydance:

There were 2 women that came alone, two coules and another woman waiting for her appt. Though most of us had gathered for the tour. The head MW came about and intro. her assitant. And the tour was under way.:thumbup:

The rooms were spacious and dark wood beautiful funiture. With an open bathroons and huge build in jaccuzzi tubs!! Both had new comfy rockers and changing tables. Both had queen sized beds as well. They had an area for younger childeren to play and a very comforting examine room.

I loved it all, we all sat for another hour or so to chat and ask questions. Which led to pregnancy talk which was such a relief, because I feel my hubby is tired of the talks he cant relate to.:hugs:

It is 7 minuets max from 3 hospitals and 1 fire station. They have an on call Dr that is also a certified MW that does sections at the hospital.:happydance::happydance:

Needless to say I found the birthcenter i wanted. My sonogram/and examination appt is Oct 4!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Stelly

firstymemommy said:


> SOo0o0o my news for today ladies!!
> 
> My husband and I went to a birth center I was really considering, for a booking appt and tour! We got there and we sat in the living room area. It was a cute house with refined wood paneling and warm feel:happydance:
> 
> There were 2 women that came alone, two coules and another woman waiting for her appt. Though most of us had gathered for the tour. The head MW came about and intro. her assitant. And the tour was under way.:thumbup:
> 
> The rooms were spacious and dark wood beautiful funiture. With an open bathroons and huge build in jaccuzzi tubs!! Both had new comfy rockers and changing tables. Both had queen sized beds as well. They had an area for younger childeren to play and a very comforting examine room.
> 
> I loved it all, we all sat for another hour or so to chat and ask questions. Which led to pregnancy talk which was such a relief, because I feel my hubby is tired of the talks he cant relate to.:hugs:
> 
> It is 7 minuets max from 3 hospitals and 1 fire station. They have an on call Dr that is also a certified MW that does sections at the hospital.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Needless to say I found the birthcenter i wanted. My sonogram/and examination appt is Oct 4!!!:cloud9:

Sounds wonderful! Glad you found a place you feel good about :) You will ahve to update and show us your scan pic when you have your appointment!


----------



## SarahPip

I just wanted to share how excited I am today. I'm 13 weeks! Yay! Also had my scan the other day and it was truly amazing. I've felt really awful for 7 weeks now with Hyperemesis and cramps but it's all worth it. Finally it seems real. 

Plus... I have a little bump appearing!:happydance:


----------



## mjemma

I am 14 weeks today so guess I should be moving to 2nd trimester! My due date was put forward 5 days at my scan this week so I feel like I've almost got a free week which is quite exciting!


----------



## misspriss

firstymemommy said:


> SOo0o0o my news for today ladies!!
> 
> My husband and I went to a birth center I was really considering, for a booking appt and tour! We got there and we sat in the living room area. It was a cute house with refined wood paneling and warm feel:happydance:
> 
> There were 2 women that came alone, two coules and another woman waiting for her appt. Though most of us had gathered for the tour. The head MW came about and intro. her assitant. And the tour was under way.:thumbup:
> 
> The rooms were spacious and dark wood beautiful funiture. With an open bathroons and huge build in jaccuzzi tubs!! Both had new comfy rockers and changing tables. Both had queen sized beds as well. They had an area for younger childeren to play and a very comforting examine room.
> 
> I loved it all, we all sat for another hour or so to chat and ask questions. Which led to pregnancy talk which was such a relief, because I feel my hubby is tired of the talks he cant relate to.:hugs:
> 
> It is 7 minuets max from 3 hospitals and 1 fire station. They have an on call Dr that is also a certified MW that does sections at the hospital.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Needless to say I found the birthcenter i wanted. My sonogram/and examination appt is Oct 4!!!:cloud9:

I'm so happy you found one! It sounds perfect. I sooooo wish we had birthing centers here! 

...Maybe I should see what it takes to open one, (I've read the law they are legal, we just don't have any).:winkwink:


----------



## dollface85

Symptoms are still going strong with nausea, sore bbs, tiredness and severe fatigue, baby brain, twinges in my uterus, back ache, cravings. Feeling pretty comforted :)


----------



## whit.

Well ladies, had to go to the hospital today. Got to see baby! :) I'm 6w5d, Due date May 5th and heart beat was 132! 

Ended up with a bladder infection. Wondering if I can get rid of it with lots of water and cranberry juice instead of the antibiotics.


----------



## firstymemommy

hey guys!! So i have some good news!!

I am 11 weeks:happydance::happydance::happydance: Never thought i would see a lime on my ticker!

Time is flying, also found out my mw is covered by my insurance!! So0o0o on:cloud9:. Started a pregnancy vlog today too:winkwink:

I have been feeling dizzy and over heated or freezing. Also a little acid reflux :nope:.

Uncomfortable sleeping on my stomach, My lower ab feels just hard and im super uncomfortable:thumbup:

Boobs hurt too, more than before. My line from my pubic bone to my belly button is sooo dark now also:happydance:.

Been kinda itchy some dry skin which isnt normal for me.. (symptom?)

Anywho yay!!!:hugs: for everyone


----------



## meandmrb2011

firstymemommy said:


> hey guys!! So i have some good news!!
> 
> I am 11 weeks:happydance::happydance::happydance: Never thought i would see a lime on my ticker!
> 
> Time is flying, also found out my mw is covered by my insurance!! So0o0o on:cloud9:. Started a pregnancy vlog today too:winkwink:
> 
> I have been feeling dizzy and over heated or freezing. Also a little acid reflux :nope:.
> 
> Uncomfortable sleeping on my stomach, My lower ab feels just hard and im super uncomfortable:thumbup:
> 
> Boobs hurt too, more than before. My line from my pubic bone to my belly button is sooo dark now also:happydance:.
> 
> Been kinda itchy some dry skin which isnt normal for me.. (symptom?)
> 
> Anywho yay!!!:hugs: for everyone

Our symptoms are pretty similar .... the sore bbs will vanish you will be pleased to know ! Mine are only slightly tender, i can actually sleep on my front with NO bra ... Well i say my front i kind of have to tilt my pelvis and hoik one leg up and shove a pillow in the gap lol .... I'm not a great side sleeper so i am already having pretty sleepless nights just trying to get comfortable !! BUT IT MEANS MY BELLY IS GROWING !!! :happydance: I have a hairy line on my belly :sick: :blush: :haha: i get my (tmi maybe) bikini line waxed & actually had Brazilians but since i have been preggo it has taken literally 10weeks for my full hair pattern to grow in , it was super weird & patchy!!! MUST be the hormones , anyway i wimped out my usual Braz.Wax as things are a TAD sensitive down there, so i just booked a high bikini for Monday !! YES .... my itchy dry skin is driving me crazy ..... all the fluid you drink is going into baby making etc , so that is why we have to drink SO much more water !! Also slap on Palmers cocoa butter twice a day it is really soothing and "can" help stretch marks .... :thumbup:


----------



## meandmrb2011

whit. said:


> Well ladies, had to go to the hospital today. Got to see baby! :) I'm 6w5d, Due date May 5th and heart beat was 132!
> 
> Ended up with a bladder infection. Wondering if I can get rid of it with lots of water and cranberry juice instead of the antibiotics.

I hope you get better !! Try just a few small glasses of cranberry juice a day and to flush it out with water . Keep up the cranberry juice throughout your pregnancy sometimes when you get a bladder infection this early it can be recurring in pregnancy. I had one with my daughter i just couldn't shift for a few months :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

I've had uti's and bladder infections since I was 4. After being put on antibiotivs for 6 months and that totally ruining my immune system I swore never again. I have succesfully treated them with cranberry juice and water but also get some cranberry pills they are very potent and work wonders. Green tea within organic honey is great for antioxidants. Also warm epsom salt baths relax your muscles down there to give you relief.


----------



## Bec27

Well I'm 14 weeks now so off to join second tri. Just wanted to thank dollface85 for setting up this wonderful thread and all you ladies who keep it positive. It makes such a difference and really keeps things in perspective. All the best to everyone and I'll see you in 2nd tri :)


----------



## dollface85

Bec27 said:


> Well I'm 14 weeks now so off to join second tri. Just wanted to thank dollface85 for setting up this wonderful thread and all you ladies who keep it positive. It makes such a difference and really keeps things in perspective. All the best to everyone and I'll see you in 2nd tri :)

Thank you and see you in 2nd tri!


----------



## shambaby

Hope you don't mind, but I have been quiet of late, but I have still been here, soaking up the positivity - I have needed it, since I started bleeding last Saturday and continued to spot for a few days. I didn't have much positivity to give out, as I was fearing the worst, but am happy to report that I haven't had any spotting for a few days, and the epau said it was nothing to worry about. I am taking it as a good sign that they didn't want of to in in, and am enjoying my growing belly. Also, despite knowing that it's way too early, I could swear I have started to feel some flutterings. It feels like a twitchy muscle, so that's probably all it is, but I am enjoying imagining that it is my baby wriggling around, letting me know it's ok. :cloud9:
Hope my talk of spotting doesn't spoil the positivity - that's not my intention at all x


----------



## ChezTunes

I felt flutters at around 12w this time around too! You soak up that glory of feeling your baby wiggle, sounds like it's just been what you've needed... :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

Yay shambaby!! Yor tiny one is puttng on a show!

I am 8 weeks to day! First scan Tuesday!


----------



## Spot

I have my 3rd scan tomorrow, trying to feel positive that we will actually see something!


----------



## daniellex27

I think i officially need a bigger cup size bra! :happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

My baby is a squiggly wriggly fidgety little creature !!! I only feel him/her in certain positions but it s really cool !! Been feeling movements for over a week now !!! :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

dollface85 said:


> Yay shambaby!! Yor tiny one is puttng on a show!
> 
> I am 8 weeks to day! First scan Tuesday!

Me too! Come on Tuesday!!!!



daniellex27 said:


> I think i officially need a bigger cup size bra! :happydance:

Nice. I outgrew some of my "regular" bras already, but not others? I guess I gained maybe a half size? I quit wearing my underwire bras weeks ago though. I bought a maternity/nursing bra, and it is NICE. I alternate that with my "soft-stretchy" type bra.


----------



## Cherrybump

I really need to go and buy some new bras. I need to get measured up to as these wired ones are starting to dig into me :( and i feel like my boobs are weighing me down xxx


----------



## daniellex27

Yeah, ever since yesterday my boobs have been in so much pain!! And i can just tell they are growing by the minute... lol Even my husband agrees that they look bigger. And now my bra is so uncomfortable.. so i KNOW it's time for a bigger one. lol :haha:

Yay big boobies! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## SpotlessMind

Really like the positivity here, and I too am in the convincing stage that most post when something is wrong, not when it's right. My positivity for today is that my faint positives turned into a positive digi this morning! Kind of worried that my lines are barely darkening as the days pass, but they are definitely darkening so I just need to not worry. Calling for my first prenatal visit tomorrow, yippee!!


----------



## Runlikeagirl

Dollface85!!!! Thanks so much for this posting! I really needed to hear some positive things about first trimester : ) I've been so NEUROTIC that I have taken 8 pregnancy test!!! My EDD is May 15th! My first appointment is Sept 25, and I praying and thinking happy thought!! I'm even chit chatting with my lil baby!!!!


----------



## Spot

Runlikeagirl said:


> Dollface85!!!! Thanks so much for this posting! I really needed to hear some positive things about first trimester : ) I've been so NEUROTIC that I have taken 8 pregnancy test!!! *My EDD is May 15th!* My first appointment is Sept 25, and I praying and thinking happy thought!! I'm even chit chatting with my lil baby!!!!

Which is my birthday, an auspicious day for anyone :happydance: because if you live in the UK, it rarely (1 day out of 42 that I have been alive) rains.


----------



## firstymemommy

Hey beautiful ladies:flower:

Latley my right hand has been going numb or have a prickly feeling from my forearm down. Sometimes its both hand and others its just my right hand. Even if im not using it, or not laying on it..

I think its a symptom:shrug:

I have sciatica now aswell:thumbup:

(do your thing little baby:baby:)


----------



## aprilfooluk

I am 10 weeks today. Just noticed that I can see blue veins on my boobs. Yay! Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

firstymemommy said:


> Hey beautiful ladies:flower:
> 
> Latley my right hand has been going numb or have a prickly feeling from my forearm down. Sometimes its both hand and others its just my right hand. Even if im not using it, or not laying on it..
> 
> I think its a symptom:shrug:
> 
> I have sciatica now aswell:thumbup:
> 
> (do your thing little baby:baby:)

Ive just noticed your 2 days ahead of me lol.. Would be super amazing if we cam the same day lol.. Ive got another scan next week for my 12 week scan :D im so excited that i get to see the little bean again. Hopefully they will give me about piky :D This time il be keeping the good copy and ryan can ake the crappy one lol ..

Ive got one realy sore boob right now its comes and goes and i really wanna have some toast with butter mmm. Crazy haha lol but i feel alot better lately and had the best sleep ever last night.

My friend as also got my ready 50 shades of grey so if i get very horny i know what to blame and who to take it out of.. (sorry tmi) even though we broke up i can still use him for something right lol xxxx


----------



## firstymemommy

Cherrybump said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey beautiful ladies:flower:
> 
> Latley my right hand has been going numb or have a prickly feeling from my forearm down. Sometimes its both hand and others its just my right hand. Even if im not using it, or not laying on it..
> 
> I think its a symptom:shrug:
> 
> I have sciatica now aswell:thumbup:
> 
> (do your thing little baby:baby:)
> 
> Ive just noticed your 2 days ahead of me lol.. Would be super amazing if we cam the same day lol.. Ive got another scan next week for my 12 week scan :D im so excited that i get to see the little bean again. Hopefully they will give me about piky :D This time il be keeping the good copy and ryan can ake the crappy one lol ..
> 
> Ive got one realy sore boob right now its comes and goes and i really wanna have some toast with butter mmm. Crazy haha lol but i feel alot better lately and had the best sleep ever last night.
> 
> My friend as also got my ready 50 shades of grey so if i get very horny i know what to blame and who to take it out of.. (sorry tmi) even though we broke up i can still use him for something right lol xxxxClick to expand...

How cool yay:happydance: Your having an April baby as well?? :hugs:
SO cool you get your12 week mark scan, Hopefully my insurance will kick in and I can finally see my :baby:.
Im super horny now days t00 for some reason sometimes I invite my hubby to help, other times I do it alone:haha::winkwink:.


----------



## dollface85

[/QUOTE]

How cool yay:happydance: Your having an April baby as well?? :hugs:
SO cool you get your12 week mark scan, Hopefully my insurance will kick in and I can finally see my :baby:.
Im super horny now days t00 for some reason sometimes I invite my hubby to help, other times I do it alone:haha::winkwink:.[/QUOTE]

I can't wait to see your scan and see if there are twinnies in there!! And I hear ya about being horny.. hahah I have crazy dreams and one morning I woke my DH up and basically raped him :blush::haha:


----------



## firstymemommy

How cool yay:happydance: Your having an April baby as well?? :hugs:
SO cool you get your12 week mark scan, Hopefully my insurance will kick in and I can finally see my :baby:.
Im super horny now days t00 for some reason sometimes I invite my hubby to help, other times I do it alone:haha::winkwink:.[/QUOTE]

I can't wait to see your scan and see if there are twinnies in there!! And I hear ya about being horny.. hahah I have crazy dreams and one morning I woke my DH up and basically raped him :blush::haha:[/QUOTE]

LMAO:haha: I cant wait either dollface85!! Did you ever come to a resolution about hospital or birth center??
Also hows your bloat been?? any tightness in your belly yet??, i ask because i know your super tiny:winkwink:


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> How cool yay:happydance: Your having an April baby as well?? :hugs:
> SO cool you get your12 week mark scan, Hopefully my insurance will kick in and I can finally see my :baby:.
> Im super horny now days t00 for some reason sometimes I invite my hubby to help, other times I do it alone:haha::winkwink:.

I can't wait to see your scan and see if there are twinnies in there!! And I hear ya about being horny.. hahah I have crazy dreams and one morning I woke my DH up and basically raped him :blush::haha:[/QUOTE]

LMAO:haha: I cant wait either dollface85!! Did you ever come to a resolution about hospital or birth center??
Also hows your bloat been?? any tightness in your belly yet??, i ask because i know your super tiny:winkwink:[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure yet, I think I'm gonna tour both places, the main thing that concerns me about the birth center that its really far away, about and hr with traffic. My bloat comes and goes, but there is definitely a tightness above my pubic bone that doesn't go away and I can't suck it in! and I'm sure at the end of this none of us will be anywhere near tiny anymore hahhah

on this page I have a pic of my mini bloat bump 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-1007.html


----------



## firstymemommy

I FINALLY FELT IT!!!
:happydance::happydance:

Ive been reading that some women feel this little hard ball come and go. And today during my normal poke and prod I felt this little hard ball!!.:happydance: Then it went away, it was so feaky omg!! My hubby was home from work too and felt it himself!

Ive also been feeling alot of pressure in my lower tummy, im not experiencing gas or constipation during this time. I feel this slight press aginst my spine, which i do think may have been gas.

Also saw the documentary "The Business of Giving Birth" with hubby today too. :hugs:

Never the less thought i'd share:happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Its 8 am. My first scan is at 11.30 am today. I've been waking up every few hrs feeling restless. Excited but nervous :)


----------



## Steph82

Yay Dollface! So exciting! Hope you get some awesome baby pics :happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

yay dollface85!!! Goodluck!


----------



## whit.

Good luck! Post some scan pics when you get them! =)


----------



## dollface85

LOL here is my scan story: first we leave the house and its POURING down raining like a freaking storm. Jon dropped me off at the door and he had to park further away and run in the rain. 
When we got in, within 5 minutes I gagged and had to run to the bathroom to puke. First time I puked during my pregnancy and right before my scan! Then I speak to this amazing woman who works there while we do our paperwork. Then another lady comes in to take me to the bathroom so they can do a pregnancy test, and of course I start freaking out, what if I'm not pregnant?! within minutes they say I am and prepare me for the U/S.
First they try abdominal but can't really see anything and of course I keep getting nervous, so we go for vaginal and it took her 5-10 seconds to find the baby but to me it felt like an hr. Then the sonographer and this other lady point at the screen and say: Do you see that flickering thing? And im like no? then they point again and there it is HB of 174!!!! =) at this point I am holding back tears and they call my DH in and immediately he starts balling! The baby was bouncing around, and you could see him/her moving his little feet and hands!

here is an amazing scan picture!
https://i47.tinypic.com/2ibg3g2.jpg


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> LOL here is my scan story: first we leave the house and its POURING down raining like a freaking storm. Jon dropped me off at the door and he had to park further away and run in the rain.
> When we got in, within 5 minutes I gagged and had to run to the bathroom to puke. First time I puked during my pregnancy and right before my scan! Then I speak to this amazing woman who works there while we do our paperwork. Then another lady comes in to take me to the bathroom so they can do a pregnancy test, and of course I start freaking out, what if I'm not pregnant?! within minutes they say I am and prepare me for the U/S.
> First they try abdominal but can't really see anything and of course I keep getting nervous, so we go for vaginal and it took her 5-10 seconds to find the baby but to me it felt like an hr. Then the sonographer and this other lady point at the screen and say: Do you see that flickering thing? And im like no? then they point again and there it is HB of 174!!!! =) at this point I am holding back tears and they call my DH in and immediately he starts balling! The baby was bouncing around, and you could see him/her moving his little feet and hands!
> 
> here is an amazing scan picture!
> https://i47.tinypic.com/2ibg3g2.jpg


amazing so glad all is well


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i dont get horny :( so im readin 50 shades of grey haha lol im enjoying it so far. but Ryan gets super horny its so funny. I may just give in a little more lol..


Whooo well done dollface. Love the picky to :D.. I nearly cry in mines. Its funny how all the scan things looks different dont they lol 


Anywas sending some love over to you all xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## firstymemommy

yay!!!!!!!!! dollface..your pregnant!! lol.

Congrats on actually vomitting!


----------



## shambaby

Glad all is well, dollface, and that you are, indeed, pregnant! They don't do tests over here to confirm, just take your word for it, so right up until I saw the little one on the screen I was thinking they would tell me I imagined the whole thing!


----------



## rainkat

Dollface that is a GREAT picture! It looks like a teeny tiny baby :baby:

I woke up with a bump this morning. Not just bloat but a defined bump almost up to my belly button :happydance: It sunk down a bit after I emptied my bladder. But it is there :cloud9:


----------



## dollface85

Thank you ladies! I don't think I still understand fully that there is a tiny person in there! I feel like this morning was a dream and if it wasn't for that picture I'd still think that! I really hope I don't vomit again, kind of feel like it, it was not fun lol and it happened so suddenly!! Like one minute I'm fine, the next I run in the restroom to puke! Other than that my actual nausea seems to be better!!

Rainkat! yay for a bump, can we get a picture?


----------



## whit.

dollface, I bet it's a girl! :winkwink:


----------



## rainkat

I'm at work for another 5 hours, but will try to get a pic up when I get home. 

I would take a quick vomit over nausea any day. I feel bad for ladies who have all day sickness. Throwing up can be a relief


----------



## ChezTunes

I second Rainkat! I had all day nausea all the way up until last week! I much prefer a quick trip to the bathroom :sick: Obviously I'd MUCH prefer neither but ya know... :shrug:


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Dollface such a lovely scan so happy for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## dollface85

Oh and they booked me for another scan on Oct. 9th when I will be 11+2!


----------



## JennaFerguson

I am going to join this thread! I am currently 6 weeks, but I felt like I shouldn't celebrate yet. (I had serious bleeding and cramping at 4 weeks... Dr said I was likely to miscarry) They have monitored my HCG levels and have more than doubled every 48 hours. We are up to 5,000 now, so all seems well. I am having my second ultrasound tomorrow. (The first showed nothing as it was too early) 

Anyway, said all that to say this: I am pregnant! I am nauseous and gassy, and I'm going to celebrate it until someone tells me otherwise.


----------



## dollface85

JennaFerguson said:


> I am going to join this thread! I am currently 6 weeks, but I felt like I shouldn't celebrate yet. (I had serious bleeding and cramping at 4 weeks... Dr said I was likely to miscarry) They have monitored my HCG levels and have more than doubled every 48 hours. We are up to 5,000 now, so all seems well. I am having my second ultrasound tomorrow. (The first showed nothing as it was too early)
> 
> Anyway, said all that to say this: I am pregnant! I am nauseous and gassy, and I'm going to celebrate it until someone tells me otherwise.

there you go!!


----------



## firstymemommy

shambaby said:


> Glad all is well, dollface, and that you are, indeed, pregnant! They don't do tests over here to confirm, just take your word for it, so right up until I saw the little one on the screen I was thinking they would tell me I imagined the whole thing!

i have thoughts like this all the time...first scan is in 3 weeks:winkwink:


----------



## cckarting

Back from my scan. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg


----------



## dollface85

cckarting said:


> Back from my scan. Baby measuring right on target with a hb of 161. Dr found a pocket of fluid or blood in there by the placenta i think, but didn't seem to concerned about it. said it will hopefully resolve itself or it could work it's way down and out and cause more bleeding. He didn't say it would affect the baby and way happy the way it was measuring. scan again in 7 weeks to see if it's re absorbed and gender scan!
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5448.jpg

awwww! awesome!! it was happy scan day!


----------



## Salt Air

Hi all, just catching up on everyone's positive news & stories as I've been away for a few days.

We went away with 22 others this weekend (mostly family) so it was great sharing our news with them all. I had to tell them to explain the lack of alcohol consumption really, but it's only a couple of days until my second scan now which should put me at 12 weeks + so then I can start telling more people at last!

I did cave in & tell one of our closest friends today - she is organising a holiday for us next year & I told her to make sure there was room for one extra!


----------



## dollface85

spoke too soon, nausea is back. And throwing up didn't ease it up at all... but I am not complaining, cause I am carrying a tiny lil baby!!


----------



## misspriss

Got my scan today! Could barely see the baby. They put me at 6w3d, which is close the 7weeks I thought I was, based on when I got my BFP, and not the 8w6d my LMP puts me at. I think I am closer to the 7 weeks, but I figure the measure they got off that picture they could barely get (they only did external not vaginal) has a margin of error. If I was only 6w3d, I would have gotten a BFP on a digital at 8dpo, which is unheard of, IMO. I'm okay with them measuring me a few days behind though, its only a few days off of what I think it should be, not the two weeks they had me ahead based on my LMP. 

Unfortunately, they are going to count my 6 week dating scan as my 12 week scan I guess, because they said I don't get another until 20 weeks! That seems so long. I plan to get a private gender scan at 16-17 weeks though. I may get a private scan at 11-12 weeks too, they aren't too expensive.


----------



## firstymemommy

Its about midnight right now, so bare with me ladies:flower:

I totally think...I think i felt...Well. Flutters. Now I am a newbie and am sort of a hypercondriact (<<spellcheck?) but i had this butterly feeling in my lower tummy, sorta like i was nervous or anxious. When i get like that I have butterflies in my tummy. But at midnight on the couch i know im not nervous or anything!

It was faint and nothing super strong but it was noticable. And i KNOW it wasnt gas, i think the last few weeks of having gas mad me an expert on how that feels:winkwink:

Im not crazy:haha:, and now all I can do is smile:happydance:


----------



## meandmrb2011

firstymemommy said:


> Its about midnight right now, so bare with me ladies:flower:
> 
> I totally think...I think i felt...Well. Flutters. Now I am a newbie and am sort of a hypercondriact (<<spellcheck?) but i had this butterly feeling in my lower tummy, sorta like i was nervous or anxious. When i get like that I have butterflies in my tummy. But at midnight on the couch i know im not nervous or anything!
> 
> It was faint and nothing super strong but it was noticable. And i KNOW it wasnt gas, i think the last few weeks of having gas mad me an expert on how that feels:winkwink:
> 
> Im not crazy:haha:, and now all I can do is smile:happydance:

That is totallly AMAZING for you to feel baby this early as a first time mama!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, it's amazing feeling those first flutters isn't it? :happydance: 

I felt first-time-flutters with DD between 11 and 12weeks and I was shocked as everyone was saying (and I'd read that) it'd be about 16w before I felt anything! I think if you're very in-tune with your body and what it does/what you're used to feeling then you can feel them early on. I didn't feel much, just the odd flutter here and there (not everyday) until 15w though... Then the fun began! :haha:

I felt this LO around the same time too, and have been feeling it since. Can't wait for the actual full-force kicks now! :winkwink:


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies.

Could I join?

I have not had the best time when it comes to pregnancy in the past - this is my 7th pregnancy and none to date have survived. I have a genetic issue which is lethal to boys and all of my babies have been boys so far.

I have decided that worrying and stressing does nothing to help or change the outcome of a pregnancy. Therefore maybe being positive and hopeful would be a better strategy... hence when I saw this thread I thought I should see if I can jump in with you all.

I am currently 7 weeks and have had a scan at 5 weeks and all was well and following a big bleed on Monday I had another scan yesterday and all was good with the baby and I saw a lovely HB.

Am hoping and hoping that this baby is a girl and then I can finally take one of my babies home. All my Sons are precious, but I would like one to keep for once.

So that is my story.

Hello everyone!


----------



## cckarting

hi padbrat fx for little girl for you.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks CC... lovely scan piccy you have! How far were you when that was taken?


----------



## cckarting

7 + 5 weeks on my profile pic, and up a ways i posted a link to my one i had yesterday at 10 +5.


----------



## dollface85

Do you ever stop gushing over your little one? I can't stop staring at my scan picture, I think I'm gonna burn a hole in it lol! I'm probably gonna be way worse after our second scan at 11+2. Ahhh... I love that little bean!


----------



## padbrat

No Doll... I don't think you ever do. To be honest... why should you xx


----------



## whit.

No, you don't. Sophia is still all I talk about :haha:

Have an appointment and scan today! Woo!


----------



## padbrat

Good luck Whit!


----------



## dollface85

padrat: welcome darling! praying that this is your lucky one!
whit: yay so exciting! if you get pic please post it so I can stare at it too!


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Doll xx

Thought I would give you a picture of my blob called Pickle (due to the fact I am scoffing picked onions non stop:haha:) to stare at too...:blush:

6w 6d... next scan 28th Sept:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6w 6d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









6W6D.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dollface85

padbrat: that is so cute!! haha it does look like a picle!!


----------



## firstymemommy

I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!

First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:


----------



## aknqtpie

firstymemommy said:


> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:

I get mine that day too!!! :)


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:

Did you get on Medicaid or actual insurance? and that is soo awesome!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

firstymemommy said:


> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:

oooo congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## dizzy65

i agree :)


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:
> 
> Did you get on Medicaid or actual insurance? and that is soo awesome!!!Click to expand...

I got preggo medicaid, but I got a value package addidtive to that medicaid. Thats why so many extras. My state just gives more to those tha qualify:shrug:. I applied for medicaid less than a week ago.

It takes most applicants up to 30 days to get approved. Im glad it happened fast though!:happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

aknqtpie said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:
> 
> I get mine that day too!!! :)Click to expand...

Wow :hugs::happydance:! I know a few other ladies getting a scan on that day.:happydance:

Yay all oct 4th scan day:happydance:


----------



## veronica s

I WILL see two babies on that screen in 12 days. Just puttin' that out there.


----------



## whit.

Hi Mamas :wave:

Bambino was measuring 7w2d today, everything looked great and heart beat was 152!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii552/whit---/bambino_zps883f06b1.jpg


----------



## daniellex27

My first ultrasound is October 5th!! :yipee:
Let the countdown begin! ..lol


----------



## cckarting

So cute whit! Looks a lot like mine :)


----------



## padbrat

Yay Whit so pleased Bambino is doing well!

Doll... yep Pickle does look like a pickle doesn't she! 

First good news on the insurance! We don't get that here... good ol NHS for us!


----------



## bump_mad

u r spot on..but my sister was in 1st tri in jan n she sed she never came on this bit cos it was never good stuff i hope ppl can change this around so we can cum on here and enjoy our preg not worry about it all the time :) x


----------



## hopn4baby

Hello ladies and co grates to all of you. What an exciting journey we all have ahead of us. I am grateful to say I have left the TTC blog but worried about a few things. Hopeing you ladies can be positive and maybe some of you went through the same things and can give me some reassurance. So here is my story:

I had the Mirena for 5 years after my second son. I got it removed on July 20th, 2012. We started trying immediatlet. I didn't start beleeding for awhile so I was taking HPTs until I started bleeding on Sept. 5th, 2012. They were all nevative up until the 5th. So I bleed until Sept. 16th. That night at work I got sick so I took a test for the heck of it. It was a faint positive so I waiting until mor ing to take another and it was positive also. Went to the doctor on the 18th and they said my urine pregnancy test was positive also but was concerned about the bleeding. She sent me to get a transvaginal ultrasound whixh showed a implanted gestational sac but to early to see yolk or fetal pole. I go today to get HCG labs drawn again since 48 hours ago they were 141 putting me around 4-5 weeks. I started bleeding agin but is light clear red and mostly when I wipe. The bleeding a week before that I thought was my period was dark red and heavy. Anyone been through anything like this? Please help and again congrates!


----------



## sanbibi

first scan tomorrow, so exited...hope all will go well


----------



## firstymemommy

sanbibi said:


> first scan tomorrow, so exited...hope all will go well

yay!!!! Goodluck. Please update us wont you!!


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> first scan tomorrow, so exited...hope all will go well
> 
> yay!!!! Goodluck. Please update us wont you!!Click to expand...

i sure will, i was at my doctor yesterday, they took blood for all levels, she does hormone levels too,and early scan tomorrow.


----------



## padbrat

Hope it could be an implantation bleed. Usually occurs 4-5 weeks along. I had one at 5 weeks. 

Good luck at your scan Sani.


----------



## padbrat

Bump can I just say... and I hope I don't offend... but when you are miscarrying or believe that you are miscarrying it can be a very frightening and lonely place. You want to be reassured that everything will be OK. 

I know this thread is all about positives... hence why I wanted to be part of it.... but unless you have experienced the pain of a loss (which I hope no one ever has to) please be a little sympathetic... even though I am sure you don't want to see or read it... it does happen. x


----------



## firstymemommy

This thread (done by Dollface85) was built for those of us who would like to avoid those type of conversation specifically. (miscarriage, stillborn, chemical pregnancy, etopic) And have a thread on all happy great exciting news specifically.

Please respect that those of us who were here when this thread orginated who joined this thread to get away from such heartbreaking and terrible stories. Its not that we are not sympathertic, but this thread is not the place to discuss in detail about certain topics.

We really are a supportive bunch, I hope it comes accross that way... <3


----------



## hopn4baby

Well ladies...I am sorry I ever posted in this thread. Sorry if I offended anyone was just hoping for some ladies that may have had bleeding as well. Good luck to all of you!

Thanks padbrat


----------



## sanbibi

hopn4baby said:


> Well ladies...I am sorry I ever posted in this thread. Sorry if I offended anyone was just hoping for some ladies that may have had bleeding as well. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Thanks padbrat

Just start your new thread, i think more people could see and relate to this problem, dont worry all will be good, Positive thinking:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

gl hope! fx for good news! I had bleeding at 7 weeks and again at 10+5 and everything is fine so far, hope it's the same for you.


----------



## firstymemommy

hopn4baby said:


> Well ladies...I am sorry I ever posted in this thread. Sorry if I offended anyone was just hoping for some ladies that may have had bleeding as well. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Thanks padbrat

Just start a new thread! You will be amazed how many come to your aid..Think positive thoughts:hugs:


----------



## cckarting

you could be a little nicer first. she's not being negative maybe she just wants some positive thoughts from positive ladies and is trying to be positive herself! i talked about my bleeding and no one ever tried to kick me out!


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:
> 
> Did you get on Medicaid or actual insurance? and that is soo awesome!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got preggo medicaid, but I got a value package addidtive to that medicaid. Thats why so many extras. My state just gives more to those tha qualify:shrug:. I applied for medicaid less than a week ago.
> 
> It takes most applicants up to 30 days to get approved. Im glad it happened fast though!:happydance:Click to expand...

Now that I have my pregnancy verification from the ultra sound place I am going to apply for medicaid as well =) hopefully it comes as soon as yours!


----------



## Stake

Love this thread! thank you for making it!! since coming into this section i have been having nightmares that im having a M/C or just wake up no longer pregnant or never was in the first place. i still take tests everyday just to make sure!!! this section of bnb is terrifying but this thread helps me see that it doesnt always end badly. i was starting to think it was more likely for me to lose this baby then to actually have it and thats no way to think! =) h&h 9 months ladies!


----------



## firstymemommy

My response was not to the poster asking about her bleeding, I should have directed it better. 

My response was to PradBrat for her post about other posters not being sympathetic, I did find that very offensive. 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> I got a call and found out that today I am approved for insurance and it will cover everything including free birth classes, car seat and stroller (as a baby gift)!!!!!!
> 
> First Sonogram on october 4th..I cannot wait!:cloud9:
> 
> Did you get on Medicaid or actual insurance? and that is soo awesome!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I got preggo medicaid, but I got a value package addidtive to that medicaid. Thats why so many extras. My state just gives more to those tha qualify:shrug:. I applied for medicaid less than a week ago.
> 
> It takes most applicants up to 30 days to get approved. Im glad it happened fast though!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I have my pregnancy verification from the ultra sound place I am going to apply for medicaid as well =) hopefully it comes as soon as yours!Click to expand...

Make sure you call the number the website will provide to be sure they recieved your application. Once you do that you can hear more about our states free awesome give aways.. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

it must have been my confusion as well first, sorry to sound rude.


----------



## sanbibi

lol be careful what u say guys i got 2 points taken today bc i was not supportive. just not saying my opinion anymore


----------



## firstymemommy

cckarting said:


> you could be a little nicer first. she's not being negative maybe she just wants some positive thoughts from positive ladies and is trying to be positive herself! i talked about my bleeding and no one ever tried to kick me out!

She wasnt kicked out or asked to to leave. So that was her personal choice.

PP's told her it would problaby go along better and be seen by more women to start a thread with her specific question.

This thread is open to any and all women looking for a positive, outlook on her pregnancy and pregnancy symptoms:flower:


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> cckarting said:
> 
> 
> you could be a little nicer first. she's not being negative maybe she just wants some positive thoughts from positive ladies and is trying to be positive herself! i talked about my bleeding and no one ever tried to kick me out!
> 
> She wasnt kicked out or asked to to leave. So that was her personal choice.
> 
> PP's told her it would problaby go along better and be seen by more women to start a thread with her specific question.
> 
> This thread is open to any and all women looking for a positive, outlook on her pregnancy and pregnancy symptoms:flower:Click to expand...

well said


----------



## dollface85

I can't tell if my nausea is lessening or I am just learning to cope with it better? 
Also I have this constant sensation in my throat like there is vomit there.. I know gross. I can feel it when I swallow even better... ewww. lol


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> I can't tell if my nausea is lessening or I am just learning to cope with it better?
> Also I have this constant sensation in my throat like there is vomit there.. I know gross. I can feel it when I swallow even better... ewww. lol

thats acid reflex, hate that


----------



## Salt Air

Had a super positive exciting day today, my scan went really well & I have had a great time revealing all to lots of friends and family!


----------



## firstymemommy

Ive been super itchy! No rash or anything. First it was my lower stomach and breast and now it my whole back..

Think its time to use baby oil right out of the tub!


----------



## Cherrybump

firstymemommy said:


> Ive been super itchy! No rash or anything. First it was my lower stomach and breast and now it my whole back..
> 
> Think its time to use baby oil right out of the tub!

funny you say that i had an ichy back and see trying to inch it was hard lol i need to pick up some cream soon to lol xx


----------



## ChezTunes

firstymemommy said:


> Ive been super itchy! No rash or anything. First it was my lower stomach and breast and now it my whole back..
> 
> Think its time to use baby oil right out of the tub!

Itchy nipples had to be the worst! :blush:


----------



## padbrat

I did state at the start of my post I was never intending to offend.

I also agree with cc. I think your response was a little cold First... I was not expecting that at all... then I read that you had directed that towards me. I had joined this thread because I agree it is great to feel positive... and I need to encourage that in myself. That does not however mean I don't feel sympathy or empathy for those that come here because they are worried and want to feel positive by joining a thread of positive people.

I really hope that you are never faced with that worry. And that if you unfortunately ever are that you receive a more supportive response then 'start your own thread'. First, others said the same thing, but they put it in a far nicer manner. Hope needed some positivity for her situation that is why she came here. She wasn't aware that you felt it inappropriate for this thread.

CC thanks for letting us know your experience. I too bled at 7 wks. It is reassuring to know that it was all OK for you.

Doll. This thread is a great idea. It appears I, like Hope, am not welcome here either by some of the thread posters. So I will leave.

All the best everyone.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww boo. Everyone should be welcome. Don't feel like you have to feel :(. I like reading all this things you guys post this is still a happy thread. And i feel like am learning alot from you guys. Im a newbie and this is my first pregnancy i think we all have worries but having a good thread like things with all the support we give one another really does help. I do hope that you find someone that has gone through what you have hun. 

But the support is always here for you and everyone else. I'm on a little high today even still feel all my lows im pushing them to aside because its friday and i cant wait to get work over and done with.

Just keep thinking positive ladies im sure everything will be ok and if you really are freaking out give you midwife a call thats what they are there for right. Even your gp imsure could have and listen. 


Do come back and join us on this happy thread and i hope you find answers..


Much love to you alll xxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## meandmrb2011

Sheeeesh !! what has happened in the few days i have been gone ? There seems to be some bad juju flying around in here . Come one girls , Dollface started this as a happy place nobody should feel like they have to leave or that they cant talk . YES i agree that this a happy thread so no in detail fear/miscarriage discussions but , come on lets share the love . I am a 3rd time mama with some severe concerns of my own but i browse this thread because i dont have to worry about them here !! Lets all just :hugs:


----------



## ChezTunes

meandmrb2011 said:


> Sheeeesh !! what has happened in the few days i have been gone ? There seems to be some bad juju flying around in here . Come one girls , Dollface started this as a happy place nobody should feel like they have to leave or that they cant talk . YES i agree that this a happy thread so no in detail fear/miscarriage discussions but , come on lets share the love . I am a 3rd time mama with some severe concerns of my own but i browse this thread because i dont have to worry about them here !! Lets all just :hugs:

Well said! :hugs: I've shared my experience here, although not gone into much detail... I did so in hope that you lovely ladies would understand where my initial fears came from and that I was infact, so glad to have stumbled across Dollface's wonderful thread. It is a terrifying, thrilling, exciting experience no matter what your story is. I understand some subjects being upsetting with this being a positive thread. I do feel that some of us do need to give some back story - *BUT *in a way that it is still keeping with the thread's happy vibe. :thumbup: If that makes sense?? :dohh:

My good news of the day is that *touch wood* I haven't yet felt sick or had a headache so far today, also it's Friday... and DF doesn't work weekends! :happydance: Wahoo!! :haha:


----------



## Steph82

12 Weeks Today :happydance::happydance:

and up 1lb this am from pre-pregnancy weight :growlmad:. Maybe it was just waterweight lol.... was hoping to not gain any first trimester :haha:


----------



## dollface85

I'm really confused as to how we ended up having this negative back and forth. I love you all dearly, and clearly we are all in the same boat. Goal of this thread is not to scare, upset, discriminate nor leave anyone alone with their fears. This thread is not to wallow in our fears and past but to trescend to a place with hope. I don't believe anyone on this thread meant anything mean or hurtful towards another future momma, so will you take my olive branch and skip over those few negative back and forths and become one big happy family again? :) 

P.s how can you say no to my lil bubba? Look at that scan picture!

Much love, Angelica


----------



## meandmrb2011

I am 13wks & 2 days .... i don't feel sick anymore !!! The odd wave of nausea but so light it's easy to ignore !! I am not as tired but definitely have more energy !! My bbs aren't agony anymore .... Heard my bambinos heartbeat yesterday 150-160's!! :cloud9:


----------



## meandmrb2011

dollface85 said:


> I'm really confused as to how we ended up having this negative back and forth. I love you all dearly, and clearly we are all in the same boat. Goal of this thread is not to scare, upset, discriminate nor leave anyone alone with their fears. This thread is not to wallow in our fears and past but to trescend to a place with hope. I don't believe anyone on this thread meant anything mean or hurtful towards another future momma, so will you take my olive branch and skip over those few negative back and forths and become one big happy family again? :)
> 
> P.s how can you say no to my lil bubba? Look at that scan picture!
> 
> Much love, Angelica

How the heck did you get to 8+5 !!!! It seemed like yesterday when you were superduper newly pregnant !!! YaaaY , so happy & i love your scan :cloud9:


----------



## sanbibi

Ok ladies, today im my first scan...Im exited, little worried but very nervous lol... 4 more hours.... Wish me luck and spit on me 3 times lol {old europien luck thing }


----------



## dollface85

meandmrb2011 said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really confused as to how we ended up having this negative back and forth. I love you all dearly, and clearly we are all in the same boat. Goal of this thread is not to scare, upset, discriminate nor leave anyone alone with their fears. This thread is not to wallow in our fears and past but to trescend to a place with hope. I don't believe anyone on this thread meant anything mean or hurtful towards another future momma, so will you take my olive branch and skip over those few negative back and forths and become one big happy family again? :)
> 
> P.s how can you say no to my lil bubba? Look at that scan picture!
> 
> Much love, Angelica
> 
> How the heck did you get to 8+5 !!!! It seemed like yesterday when you were superduper newly pregnant !!! YaaaY , so happy & i love your scan :cloud9:Click to expand...

I KNOW RIGHT! I feel the same way, I really hope it keeps going faster from now on, I puked for the second time today hahahah I hadn't eaten anything so it was all acid gross I know. I have my second scan 11+2, Oct. 9th! and you are almost out of first tri!


----------



## firstymemommy

Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!! 

I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!

Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!


----------



## dollface85

sanbibi said:


> Ok ladies, today im my first scan...Im exited, little worried but very nervous lol... 4 more hours.... Wish me luck and spit on me 3 times lol {old europien luck thing }

It will be so awesome, you'll get to see your bean and if you are right with your dates a heartbeat too!!


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!!
> 
> I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!
> 
> Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!

I'm thinking it was just a misunderstanding cause obviously none of us are trying to be mean. Plus we are ALL hormonal so that just makes me giggle. If you do end up eating someone's head, please get it on tape, thank you =D


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!!
> 
> I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!
> 
> Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!


lol my dreams upsets me all the time, my hubby always ask, what did he did this time lol. I had bad mood yesterday, im server so i kinda gotta be nice but i snapped at this bitch at work yesterday who treated me like slave from 16th century lol :hugs:


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, today im my first scan...Im exited, little worried but very nervous lol... 4 more hours.... Wish me luck and spit on me 3 times lol {old europien luck thing }
> 
> It will be so awesome, you'll get to see your bean and if you are right with your dates a heartbeat too!!Click to expand...



i know,:haha: im so exited im counting minutes lol


----------



## firstymemommy

sanbibi said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!!
> 
> I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!
> 
> Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!
> 
> 
> lol my dreams upsets me all the time, my hubby always ask, what did he did this time lol. I had bad mood yesterday, im server so i kinda gotta be nice but i snapped at this bitch at work yesterday who treated me like slave from 16th century lol :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Well that made me feel loads better! Ive kicked my oh out of OUR home for the second time yesterday because he didnt call and check on me all day. So i told him since he didnt care to take his behind back to his mothers house. ( 45 min drive )

Ofcourse he left with no argument (even though there was no argument to begin with) :haha:


----------



## Salt Air

I'm super emotional today - on a high from yesterday's scan & sharing our news with the world, but then sad about a completely separate family drama going on that is really nothing to do with me, but the hormones mean I am all over the place, lol! Am seeing the positive in this though, I am pregnant & crazy! :)

Anyway, in a stroke of genius, to make myself feel better I bought myself 2 new super comfy bras, a pair of boots & a huge snuggly cardi for when its cold & I am massive! Hurrah!


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!!
> 
> I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!
> 
> Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!
> 
> I'm thinking it was just a misunderstanding cause obviously none of us are trying to be mean. Plus we are ALL hormonal so that just makes me giggle. If you do end up eating someone's head, please get it on tape, thank you =DClick to expand...

:haha::haha: Your totally right!! We are all hormonal, so its all in good spirits for sure! :hugs:


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> Sanbibi goodluck!! Dont forget to update!!
> 
> I am not in a good mood today at all >_< My dream upset me, tripped over my dogs tryna wee in the early morning. Which was upsetting and then flipping through this thread did not help. I know im over sensitive but i just wanna bite someones head off and eat it!!!
> 
> Lol this will be day 2 of the meanie me, my OH thinks its funny :( He keeps saying gotta love all pregnancy throws at you!
> 
> 
> lol my dreams upsets me all the time, my hubby always ask, what did he did this time lol. I had bad mood yesterday, im server so i kinda gotta be nice but i snapped at this bitch at work yesterday who treated me like slave from 16th century lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: Well that made me feel loads better! Ive kicked my oh out of OUR home for the second time yesterday because he didnt call and check on me all day. So i told him since he didnt care to take his behind back to his mothers house. ( 45 min drive )
> 
> Ofcourse he left with no argument (even though there was no argument to begin with) :haha:Click to expand...


lool my hubby never calls, it doesnt bother me lol. He works very late and usually is not home before 11pm and then just go to bed and gets up at 6 am. I feel bad for him,we want house so he works very hard:cry:


----------



## sanbibi

Salt Air said:


> I'm super emotional today - on a high from yesterday's scan & sharing our news with the world, but then sad about a completely separate family drama going on that is really nothing to do with me, but the hormones mean I am all over the place, lol! Am seeing the positive in this though, I am pregnant & crazy! :)
> 
> Anyway, in a stroke of genius, to make myself feel better I bought myself 2 new super comfy bras, a pair of boots & a huge snuggly cardi for when its cold & I am massive! Hurrah!

love shopping therapy!:happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt Air said:


> I'm super emotional today - on a high from yesterday's scan & sharing our news with the world, but then sad about a completely separate family drama going on that is really nothing to do with me, but the hormones mean I am all over the place, lol! Am seeing the positive in this though, I am pregnant & crazy! :)
> 
> Anyway, in a stroke of genius, to make myself feel better I bought myself 2 new super comfy bras, a pair of boots & a huge snuggly cardi for when its cold & I am massive! Hurrah!

Sounds like good retail therapy think i may need some of that to lol. On the good note ive not been sick today :) which is good i hate being sick i think im take nausea over it lol 

Im haven a take away tonight. Ive been wanting the chippy brown sauce lol crazy i know but then i had a weird thought to have it with prawn crackers... Yummy xxx


----------



## cckarting

dh bought be a fetal doppler! so excited he's hoping it'll help me relax and know baby is fine lol. He's pretty much amazing and so happy to have him as my husband!


----------



## sanbibi

Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home


----------



## firstymemommy

sanbibi said:


> Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home

Glad all is well!:hugs:


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home
> 
> Glad all is well!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you,heartbeat was 120 is it normal?


----------



## dollface85

sanbibi said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home
> 
> Glad all is well!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you,heartbeat was 120 is it normal?Click to expand...

I found this: https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/heartbeat.php

Age	Normal Fetal Heart Rate
5 Weeks (Beginning)	80-85 bpm
5 Weeks	starts at 80 and ends at 103 bpm
6 Weeks	starts at 103 and ends at 126 bpm
7 Weeks	starts at 126 and ends at 149 bpm
8 Weeks	starts at 149 and ends at 172 bpm
9 Weeks	155-195 bpm (average 175 bpm)
12 Weeks	120-180 bpm (average 150 bpm)


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanbibi said:
> 
> 
> Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home
> 
> Glad all is well!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you,heartbeat was 120 is it normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I found this: https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/heartbeat.php
> 
> Age	Normal Fetal Heart Rate
> 5 Weeks (Beginning)	80-85 bpm
> 5 Weeks	starts at 80 and ends at 103 bpm
> 6 Weeks	starts at 103 and ends at 126 bpm
> 7 Weeks	starts at 126 and ends at 149 bpm
> 8 Weeks	starts at 149 and ends at 172 bpm
> 9 Weeks	155-195 bpm (average 175 bpm)
> 12 Weeks	120-180 bpm (average 150 bpm)Click to expand...



lol thank you, they want to see me soon bc fluid in my uterus. here is the pic :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1010.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cherrybump

sanbibi said:


> Just got out of my Dr. All went great. He bumped me back to w5d6. Saw heartbeat. I have some mucus he wants to keep eye on and my cyst. So releived so is hubby. Thank you gals for all the support I will atach pic as soon as I will get home


Yay another piky. Glad everything is ok xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh there's some cute picture's up here! :happydance: I'd have loved to have seen our LO's that early on. Smallest I've seen either of ours is 11+2 :cloud9: With DD I had 11 scans altogether, as she was breech we kept getting a lot of off-measurements with her... :dohh: She didn't go easy on the tech's, I can tell ya! :haha: I don't know anyone who has had as many scans as we did. 

I'm so looking forward to seeing LO again, and hopefully finding out what sex we're expecting so I know wether to pass all DD'd clothes on to my cousin who's had a girl and buy some lovely blues, or to keep them and save money! :winkwink: Next time we see Baby is 22nd October... 30 DAYS!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sanbibi

I should have other scan soon, bc of the fluid in my uterus, you can clearly see it on the pic on right side. Hope it nothing bad, trying to keep positive.


----------



## dollface85

I can't sleep pass 3 am properly anymore. After 3 I wake up every hr. I think my nausea has really gotten better, just seems to be placed with random and all of a sudden puking. Still exhausted out of my mind... I crash between 8-9 every night. I work and then sleep. That's it. 

How are y'all doing?


----------



## sanbibi

dollface85 said:


> I can't sleep pass 3 am properly anymore. After 3 I wake up every hr. I think my nausea has really gotten better, just seems to be placed with random and all of a sudden puking. Still exhausted out of my mind... I crash between 8-9 every night. I work and then sleep. That's it.
> 
> How are y'all doing?

I'm at work and my nausea is killing me. I work at restaurant so its very plesent lol


----------



## firstymemommy

If i move to suddenly i feel this pullin in my lower tummy. Kind of hurts a little. Also nipple feel like they have been peirced they hurt so bad. Bee n still having cramps on and off. 

Sanbibi yay for your scan pic!!!
Dollface wow! you have graduated to actual puking! :)


----------



## firstymemommy

Almost forgot, i am 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

firstymemommy said:


> Almost forgot, i am 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!

Whoo hoo lol i like that your 2 days ahead of me lol cause i know in those 2 days ill be 12wks lol and tuesday is getting much closer for me. xxx:happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

been drinking and peeing like a horse. :) 

My nausea seems to have disappeared but i never really had text book MS anyways!

Excited about making it to 12 weeks!! Sad I will have to move on to second tri soon but not for another 7 days. So I will make em count!! <3


----------



## sanbibi

firstymemommy said:


> been drinking and peeing like a horse. :)
> 
> My nausea seems to have disappeared but i never really had text book MS anyways!
> 
> Excited about making it to 12 weeks!! Sad I will have to move on to second tri soon but not for another 7 days. So I will make em count!! <3



congrats on 12 week mark, u will leave us soon here:cry: in a good way tho:thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

I am 9 weeks today, and here is a pic of my 9 week bloat!

https://i46.tinypic.com/2cp7s08.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh we'll need to make up a second tri thread lol for us all moving into the second round..Yay hey to us..

Doll your bump is getting better :D

Mines doesnt exist yet lol to much flab lol im hoping to get myself into shape after birth before getting pregnant i got my self down 2 stone. or ( 201lbs to 183lbs) lol ive just hit a bump and cant move no more but that ok for now.. ill get back on it again i hope.

I'm feeling ok today ive eaten alot of junk to. i serious need new trousers/jeans because i have to sit mines below my belly and see if i rest my hand just below my boobs there is like a preasure point makes me feel sick :( so im not letting people touch my belly...

Cant believe we're moving to second tri :happydance: Im 12wks tomorrow whoopeeee xxx
Just excited lol xx


----------



## sanbibi

ahh lovely bloat bump lool


----------



## firstymemommy

here is my 12 week bump/bloat. Taken first thing after i peed:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo_00006.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









Photo_00005.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dollface85

Whoever hits 2nd tri first start a good things happen too 2nd tri edition thread so we know to follow!
I'm starting to feel my uterus so some sort of bump is forming. And firstyme is starting to pop!


----------



## firstymemommy

Well im in second tri now, I wanna start it but idk im a little emotional :)!! Here goes nothing, Dollface im gonna copy and paste your original post to start.


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg look at your bump :'( if i was smaller build i would hope mines was like that lol mines is nothing like your at all. think i'll post a picture just for the sake of it lol excuse the fat lol

i dunno if it will upload on this one.. but its all fat and no bump lol i hope it big enough for you to see
 



Attached Files:







00000001 (10).gif
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firstymemommy

Cherrybump said:


> Omg look at your bump :'( if i was smaller build i would hope mines was like that lol mines is nothing like your at all. think i'll post a picture just for the sake of it lol excuse the fat lol

Go for it!!!!!:happydance:

im sure you are beautiful!!


----------



## firstymemommy

All ladies, a second tri thread of good things happen too =) is now up. <3


----------



## Cherrybump

yay ill go to it.. posted the pik on my last thread lol


----------



## sanbibi

aww girl amazing bumps...i want one too lol


----------



## firstymemommy

I think your gonna carry wide :) !!!, which is how i wish to carry. Im gonna carry all out in front, like a skinny bird with an egg in its pouch >_<

btw my butt and boobs are amazing ive never looked so womanly!

Cherry in no time your gonna pop! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank you lol.. cant believe im 12wks tomorrow gone super fast and then my 12 wks scan on tuesday :D. x


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm I ummm'ed and ahhhh'ed about posting here again... 

Some of the posts i have read since posting and a good chat with some of my dear friends in PAL have made me think a little differently. Though I still stand by my sentiments.

Doll... you are right.... I am hormonal (as I know we all are) and I am scared witless... but I came here to think differently about this pregnancy and try and banish some of the fear and worry. I do find it hard... I need to rediscover some of the joy in pregnancy and I am hoping that the joy here is infectious.

Pictures are lovely... Sanibel your picture looks like your baby is in a heart... it is gorgeous.


----------



## firstymemommy

padbrat said:


> Hmmm I ummm'ed and ahhhh'ed about posting here again...
> 
> Some of the posts i have read since posting and a good chat with some of my dear friends in PAL have made me think a little differently. Though I still stand by my sentiments.
> 
> Doll... you are right.... I am hormonal (as I know we all are) and I am scared witless... but I came here to think differently about this pregnancy and try and banish some of the fear and worry. I do find it hard... I need to rediscover some of the joy in pregnancy and I am hoping that the joy here is infectious.
> 
> Pictures are lovely... Sanibel your picture looks like your baby is in a heart... it is gorgeous.

We are truly glad to have you back Padbrat:thumbup::flower: 
How are you feeling? Any new great news??


----------



## sanbibi

padbrat said:


> Hmmm I ummm'ed and ahhhh'ed about posting here again...
> 
> Some of the posts i have read since posting and a good chat with some of my dear friends in PAL have made me think a little differently. Though I still stand by my sentiments.
> 
> Doll... you are right.... I am hormonal (as I know we all are) and I am scared witless... but I came here to think differently about this pregnancy and try and banish some of the fear and worry. I do find it hard... I need to rediscover some of the joy in pregnancy and I am hoping that the joy here is infectious.
> 
> Pictures are lovely... Sanibel your picture looks like your baby is in a heart... it is gorgeous.

:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey First and Sanibel! I am good... went to a lovely wedding at the weekend! The hardest things was that they had the most gorgeous red wine at the wedding breakfast which was so hard to resist! I contented myself with a sniff of it and went back to my water lol.

Next scan is Friday for me. I will be 8 wks then and am hoping that the baby will look less blob like and more babyish! LOL

First you have a proper bump already! Cherry you are so slim... I see no fat whatsover!

Good luck on Tuesday for your scan Cherry! When is your next one First?


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thank you lol but im 13st lol. em my first scan was 2 weeks ago on the 12sep and thats when the dated me but this time is for the down screening as i will be 12wks. Im just looking forward to seeing the baby again lol..

Im glad your back on the thread to :)..

I know the feeling when everyone is drinking at you cant lol my friends has planned a night out for halloween and it my friends 25th next year and i cant go lol. :( oh wells. 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dollface85

Padrat: welcome back luv! No one should tell you not to be scared. After what you have been through it would be crazy not to be. That's is why I started this thread, as a sanctuary from all the bad news and constant reminders of everything that can go wrong. We wanna help you think positive, pray for a girl and be there to celebrate the milestones :) you are gonna be ok.


----------



## padbrat

Doll we are all going to be OK! Mind over matter! PMA and my mantra Hope Is Important!! And all the pinkness I can muster lol xx

Cherry am so pleased I am not the only one who still wants the odd glass of wine now and again.. am being strong and no alcohol has passed these lips!! Just keep thinking it will all be worth it when we are holding our babies in our arms... parties come and go, but this is a once in a lifetime thing xx


----------



## Cherrybump

I so agree. ive got to be bloody carefull and not to touch anyone who has a rash either.. Got to speak to the midwife about this lol I dunno if i had mention last week that i got a letter back about my blood tests and you know how you get all yours jags when your younger like through school and high school. Well they said there was no sign of the rubella jag in my system :S which is strange as me and mum remember me getting it lol.. So i will need to find out a little more about it. 

Anyways. i'm happy happy happy today. ive hit the 12wks mark and will be shipping over to the second tri soon.:yipee:


----------



## meandmrb2011

firstymemommy said:


> Well im in second tri now, I wanna start it but idk im a little emotional :)!! Here goes nothing, Dollface im gonna copy and paste your original post to start.

2nd tri is 14 weeks .... BOO , i am sure they changed it lol. I always thought i was in 2nd tri after 13 weeks but apparently it is 14 now :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww strange my baby book that i got from the midwife says 13wks :S lol thats confusing lol


----------



## firstymemommy

I will bounce back and fourth from first tri and second tri till all are convinced 1st tri has ended for me. Im sure that will be helpful..and fun!

In other great news, the Good this happen too- second tri thread is a hoot over there!!. They love the idea of the thread and its getting alot of positive responses!!! 

Up early but in a good mood :)


----------



## ChezTunes

Lol, I'm still here at 16w! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i think ill be boucing back and forth too. so we can keep in touch with everyone xx


----------



## padbrat

Good to hear you all will still be bouncing around in here too... gives me inspiration and hope I can get there too! YAY!


----------



## Cherrybump

so true lol

well im on the bus to my second scan. bus is a bit slow since wveryone is going to school or work lol. should still get there in time though. xxxx


----------



## firstymemommy

yay Cherry :)!!!!! Figers crossed.


----------



## cckarting

GL!


----------



## dollface85

I wanna see a pic, I wanna see a pic!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww man i thought i popped on here and posted it lol must have been another thread lol here you go :D
 



Attached Files:







scan 2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh baby was bouncing a little bit but most of the time baby stay still being lazy lol.. but all is good back of the neck is good also (this was the down's screening) i also got blood taken should get results back next week or so lol.. im starting to believe more that im pregnant and im now a day ahead also so im new due date is the 7th april lol and im 12wks 2 days :D xxx


----------



## cckarting

beautiful baby! were close in due dates i'm due the 11th of april!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Cherry what an amazing scan picture! So lovely and clear! Congratulations!


----------



## firstymemommy

My good news is today is, my boobs are killing me:thumbup:

Just twiddling my thumbs until October 4th...I cant imagine whats to come on my first doctors appt/ Sonogram..I am soo effing excited!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

thank you :hugs:


You know my i only ever really feel pain like back ache or preasure just under boobs or even sore boobs at work lol the rest of the time im at home relax and the pains go :d lol.. crazy bobies when pregnant. xxxxx


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> My good news is today is, my boobs are killing me:thumbup:
> 
> Just twiddling my thumbs until October 4th...I cant imagine whats to come on my first doctors appt/ Sonogram..I am soo effing excited!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait either!! its gonna be so awesome, cause its totally gonna look like a baby, and you are far along enough to ask for gender guesses etc! yay!


----------



## dollface85

Oh I told my boss and our other managers at our monthly meeting yesterday! My boss screamed and she was sooo excited lol. I had to tell them cause we are going to remodel my salon and they are going to be painting for 2 weeks straight and I can't be in the fumes, so I had to ask for arrangements to switch salons with an another manager. My new boss is a guy but his wife is due in 3 wks so he should be pretty understanding as well.


----------



## firstymemommy

My hubby and I have decided to stay team yellow, which will give me some push invcentive!!

I slept soooo good last night, even though i woke up sleeping on my bed side ways:dohh: weird. lol


----------



## firstymemommy

Oh also ive been feeling, pressure on my back from the inside>>>what the heck is that?:wacko: Really when im on my side laying down..

I also when i sit really really still:coffee:, more times late at night i feel this swishy feeling, like a fish in a bowl. And last night i felt this roll, would be the only way i could explain it. It was only one and not too strong, but it felt like a ball rolled once and i felt that while i was feeling that swishy feeling..Super weird, i never farted for i deff do not think its gas..:blush:

yay!!!:happydance::happydance:

Oh btw i any of you get bored or wanna gush about pregnancy, feel free to skype (video chat) with me. I am a stay at home house wife- by choice- and can use the conversation..day or night :kiss:


----------



## sanbibi

hey gals, it looks you all will be gone soon. my next prenatal app. is 10/6 and they will do another sono following friday.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo First do you think it could be baby movement? Have you been tempted to get a doppler?

Lovely new piccy Doll! Good for you telling your work! I too have told mine.. only because I had that bleed at work and I had to tell them as I couldn't work while that happened. Have to say I feel better about them knowing and it means that I have formally told them I am pregnant and therefore my rights increase and I am protected more in terms of employment.

Hey San!

I am 8 wks today! I am a raspberry!


----------



## Steph82

Hope Everyone is feeling great today!!

Had my NT scan today and it was awesome!! Baby slept through the whole thing and refused to wake up for the US lady :haha:.

Will post pictures later tonight! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ryan told his mummy last night and now everyone that is important knows about it. I thought she was going to go ape at us but im very pleased to say she is over the moon and cheesing to be a nana lol.. She wants to be called nana as is sounds young and my mum wants to be called granny :S lol parents hahha

Anyways I let the world know on facebook and im happy that now i dont need to hide it no more :happydance:

I'm pregnant whoo hoo oh and ive been told to find out the sex by his mum as his Nana would like to knit us some baby clothes :D Im kinda of happy that he is the babies dad and ive not got some weirdo lol even if we aint together 

Oh wow he's telling me to go to bed now ladies looks like i better do as im told xxxx



Oh you guys can add me to facebook if you like :D emails is [email protected] 

Lame addy i know but i had to think on the spot for my virgin bills to be sent to lol 


Night ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstymemommy

Dollface your new pic is beautiful!!

Yay Cherry for coming out!! (pregnancy wise lol)

Padbrat i do believe its movement from my baby i felt!!

Okay ladies i have started a pregnancy vlog and wanted you guys to subscribe and be apart of it, if you like!! Check it out!! thats week 11, and week 12 is uploading now!


https://youtu.be/WG2l7M1kSgw


----------



## dollface85

Thank you ladies!! I've had short hair for months now so thought Id update. 
Firsttyme I will def check your vid! I di make up tutorials on YouTube.com/angelicaxxdoll if you wanna check it out ;)

Today I ate for more than 2. I don't know what's going on...
For breakfast I ate two waffles with butter and apple butter
For lunch a chicken salad and a smoothie
Snacked on two more waffles wuth chocolate hazelnut spread and a bag of blueberries
dinner I ate tortilla chips with salsa con queso, some bacon and sausages
also probably a half of a watermelon and I'm still hungry lmao


----------



## firstymemommy

OOhh yea dollface thats the super hunger..I get that alot, its like "i cant get full!!" I will for sure check out your makeup tut. i am not that good at it at all..lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey i just found your youtube page :D.. going to leave if open so i remember to come back and watch them lol :D.. could use some tips. 

Whenever i use eyeliner on my water line i always get thise smudge at the corners :( think i need better eyeliner lol xx


----------



## firstymemommy

Been having Lesbian dreams ..lol.
Also have alot of random heartburn, :) , and an itchy tummy :) 

SCan october 4th!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh my days! I've been having so many lesbian dreams... :blush: Glad I'm not the only one!! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

wahooo for letting the world know!!

How amazing that you can feel baby First!

Scan day for me.... pinkness prayers please lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

padbrat said:


> wahooo for letting the world know!!
> 
> How amazing that you can feel baby First!
> 
> Scan day for me.... pinkness prayers please lol x



Best of luck hunni and when you come back you can show us your lovely little bean lol.


----------



## Steph82

padbrat said:


> wahooo for letting the world know!!
> 
> How amazing that you can feel baby First!
> 
> Scan day for me.... pinkness prayers please lol x



Have everything crossed for you but I'm certain it will go perfect :hugs:


----------



## sanbibi

fingers crossed


----------



## dollface85

Yep been having lesbian dreams here too lmao. And padrat I cant wait!!


----------



## firstymemommy

GOODLUCK Padbrat!!


----------



## Smanderson

Feeling left out, have had 0 lesbian dreams - i did dream my boobs were balloons and spent the dream trying to make sure they didn't pop!

Got a tummy bug today :( but got day off and stayed on sofa all day :)


----------



## dollface85

Oh ladies wanna hear something crazy? My DH ex is preggers around 17 or so weeks and she announced her pregnancy a week before I got my BFP, well thats not the crazy part. My work event was at the club she works at and while I was away from the bar she told my DH she had a dream they had sex, talk about having crazy preggers dreams. This was like 3 weeks ago or so. The best part was when she said her bday is coming up and asked what my DH is gonna get her? DH said what do you want? She replied: how about my dream?

also, her BF works at the same club. Talk about ballsy! My DH kept asking me at the club if he can tell her and I was like no, not till later on. Now I understand why he wanted to tell her lmao


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i'm not having these crazy lesbian dreams either lol.. 

Hahaha that was a funny story did you get to tell her? if you did what did she say lol 
xxx


----------



## firstymemommy

Girl, u stronger than me..i would flipped, she a little to ballsy for my taste, preggo or not i would have let her know that! My hubby would have too!! Glad u took it with a grain of salt!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Cherry glad im not alone hehe :thumbup:

11 days till your midwife and my b day and 12 days to my next scan :happydance: hurry up 9th/10th :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Whoo hoo i hope it hurry's along lol.. xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Me too super excited :happydance: i keep forgetting about b day as all i can think about is getting to 10th hehe :headspin:

is your midwife lovely? i think mine is just the loveliest lady ever, really made me feel relaxed :thumbup: such a relief as scan tech was a bit Ms Trunchball :haha:


----------



## dollface85

hahah no I didn't tell her, she will find out on FB when everyone else does. She has always been a little off, she doesn't bother me, just makes me laugh =D


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i would love to see her face when she finds out though. Would be priceless xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Smanderson said:


> Me too super excited :happydance: i keep forgetting about b day as all i can think about is getting to 10th hehe :headspin:
> 
> is your midwife lovely? i think mine is just the loveliest lady ever, really made me feel relaxed :thumbup: such a relief as scan tech was a bit Ms Trunchball :haha:



Yeah my midwife is really sweet lol. At my scan that i just had the lady was alot nicer than the first to and she gave us 4 pictures instead of the 2 we got first time lol.. xx


----------



## misspriss

I had a great interview with a midwife today and my DH and I made the decision to see her for our prenatal care instead of the OB and we are planning to have a homebirth. I couldn't be happier.

Come to find out, this midwife, first one we went to see, is the midwife that *delivered me!* (I was born at home too) Isn't that awesome?!


----------



## Cherrybump

firstymemommy


Congrats on the 13 weeks :D


----------



## padbrat

Hahha Doll you are a stronger woman than me.. I am totally with First! LOL

First congrats on 13 wks!:happydance:

Good news that all your midwives are all nice... I hope my one will be... as my scan went really well and my cons now wants me to book in with a midwife! Wahooo! And i have been put forward by 3 days so am now 8w 6d! Loving this fast forwarding lol! Lovely pulsing HB and Hubby got to see too! Next scan 12 Oct!:cloud9:

Doll here is a piccy to stare at! LOL
 



Attached Files:







8W 5D.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i'm glad your scan went well hun.. And i love the pic xxx :D


----------



## firstymemommy

Thnx everyone!! Happily 13 weeks today!!

Padbrat - GOOD your scan went well,am awsome news on fastforwarding..always fun! Nice pic!

Misspriss- good to knowyou found a midwife and she has a family connection already!!

My goodnews?? -I ate and got indegestion,which i never had, its not comfy but a new sympt!


----------



## Cherrybump

you will need to get some indigestion tables lol. Ive already had this unfortunately..


Im looking forward to the next steps to lol.. Ive had a pain in my shoulder then is moves to my other :S crazy lol

Ive been perving in second tri all day lol.. :haha:


----------



## makeupgirl

Hello ladies! First off, this board is such a great idea!!

As much as I want to be positive like ya'll, I'm literally worrying myself sick!!

I had a blighted ovum in Feb. I had symptoms then, but not really like this. This time around, I actually "feel" pregnant. My boobs feel heavy and hurt SO BAD (especially around the bottom), not much nausea but it comes and goes when I do, irritable mood, constipation, a few cramps here and there, headaches, weird dreams, hardcore cravings, and I am literally eating everything in sight. I am never "full"!! 

I had an u/s this past Monday or Tuesday night, I can't remember, and they said everything looked how it should! They found a gestational sac which measured a day behind my dates and a yolk sac. Was too early to find fetal pole (I was 5+2 then) And my HCG numbers the doc said were pretty high for how far along I am (I know it doesn't matter, but for reference they were 2480 I believe) 

Am I just being crazy?! I won't get another scan for about two weeks. Subconsciously I know things are ok, but it doesn't stop me from worrying. This baby is wanted more than it will ever know and I would be crushed to lose my little jellybean.. Reassurance is much appreciated!! Edit: as I would much rather frequent this so I don't keep scaring myself out of being preggo!


----------



## firstymemommy

Cherry you are soo right i had to look up the stuff i was feeling before i knew it was indegestion, hey you ready to be 13 weeks?? and i am a sercond tri stalker too thoguh it wont be like home until all of these ladies join us :)

Makeupgirl- hello! congrats! and welcome! In this particular thread we try to not talk in detail about bleeding, m/c, empty sacs, no heartbeat or anything that might contribute or trigger the symptom called -worrying- :) We gush and laugh instead at all the wonky things we experience. Im sure you will find this very comforting and informative.
-Your symptoms sound promising :) and try to think positively. It goes along way as you countdown the weeks into you second trimester! Yay for never being full!!
-most of us have been having weird dreams too, i have lesbian dreams :) all the time hahaha. Thanks for allowing us to join in on your pregnancy journey!


----------



## firstymemommy

Cherrybump said:


> you will need to get some indigestion tables lol. Ive already had this unfortunately..
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to the next steps to lol.. Ive had a pain in my shoulder then is moves to my other :S crazy lol
> 
> Ive been perving in second tri all day lol.. :haha:

wanna know something strange, i had that shoulder thing too!!! super werid:shrug::haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey welcome to the group. First of your symptoms seem true for sure. I think we've all had them what you've had so far lol..

We all worry like crazy so that is normal to. If you really need reassurance im sure you can call your midwife and they can give you a little check up or advice that you need. I go around asking my friends since im one of the last to have kids.

First is right you'll find the thread very usefully and support and it helps taking away any negative thoughts.

First- i'm so glad someone else is getting the sore shoulder lol i thought i may have pulled a muscle of something :s lol.. 

I can't wait to turn 13wks i feel like its a milestone and it was well reach. :happydance:

Ive had the boredom munchies today lol. im meant to be relaxing and chilling out but im easliy bored so i go food hunting. been naughty today :blush:


----------



## makeupgirl

firstymemommy - I know!! I just felt I had get my particular story off my chest in order to be positive! I feel much, much better now. Hope I didn't offend anyone by posting my story... Suppose I just needed some reassurance in order to be positive!!


----------



## dollface85

Makeupgirl: your hcg sounds right and I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Seems that I have one after an mc 2 yrs ago! Just remember your body is in charge abd knows what it is doing, no amount of worrying will prevent what its meant to be. Welcome and enjoy your symptoms!

Padrat: love the scan!!! I'm so glad it went well!

I am obsessed with waffles and jif hazelnut spread, so yummy!!
can't wait for my second scan oct. 9th!


----------



## firstymemommy

makeupgirl said:


> firstymemommy - I know!! I just felt I had get my particular story off my chest in order to be positive! I feel much, much better now. Hope I didn't offend anyone by posting my story... Suppose I just needed some reassurance in order to be positive!!

No no no, i give the same speech to all new members, its wasnt your story :) i think a little backstory is in order so we can get to know you! Noone was offended:thumbup:

All the reassurance you need is all around you. Some of it may come from friends, most of it from your symptoms, its all about how you see things. Is the glass half empty or half full kind of thing :) Stick around i think this will be a good thread for you and your little bean!!:hugs:


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> Makeupgirl: your hcg sounds right and I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Seems that I have one after an mc 2 yrs ago! Just remember your body is in charge abd knows what it is doing, no amount of worrying will prevent what its meant to be. Welcome and enjoy your symptoms!
> 
> Padrat: love the scan!!! I'm so glad it went well!
> 
> I am obsessed with waffles and jif hazelnut spread, so yummy!!
> can't wait for my second scan oct. 9th!

Yay for your next scan!! i wonder how much your LO has changed since your last piccy..Im excited!! 
I eat hazlenut spread out of the jar, im very naughty:blush:


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> Makeupgirl: your hcg sounds right and I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Seems that I have one after an mc 2 yrs ago! Just remember your body is in charge abd knows what it is doing, no amount of worrying will prevent what its meant to be. Welcome and enjoy your symptoms!
> 
> Padrat: love the scan!!! I'm so glad it went well!
> 
> I am obsessed with waffles and jif hazelnut spread, so yummy!!
> can't wait for my second scan oct. 9th!
> 
> Yay for your next scan!! i wonder how much your LO has changed since your last piccy..Im excited!!
> I eat hazlenut spread out of the jar, im very naughty:blush:Click to expand...

I'm sure LO is huge compared to the 8 week one. I have a feeling they will push me forward a few days. In the former scan some measurements were 2 days ahead but could also be just that LO is tall. DH is 6'4 :)


----------



## dollface85

Oh girlies are you going to purchase dopplers? I want the fancy angelsounds one with a monitor and. Speaker ;)


----------



## firstymemommy

dollface85 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> Makeupgirl: your hcg sounds right and I'm praying for a sticky bean for you! Seems that I have one after an mc 2 yrs ago! Just remember your body is in charge abd knows what it is doing, no amount of worrying will prevent what its meant to be. Welcome and enjoy your symptoms!
> 
> Padrat: love the scan!!! I'm so glad it went well!
> 
> I am obsessed with waffles and jif hazelnut spread, so yummy!!
> can't wait for my second scan oct. 9th!
> 
> Yay for your next scan!! i wonder how much your LO has changed since your last piccy..Im excited!!
> I eat hazlenut spread out of the jar, im very naughty:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure LO is huge compared to the 8 week one. I have a feeling they will push me forward a few days. In the former scan some measurements were 2 days ahead but could also be just that LO is tall. DH is 6'4 :)Click to expand...

LOL My hubby is too. Hope you get to fastforward!!!:happydance:
I want a doppler but i keep seeing mixed reviews. Some say it relieves strss others say it enhances stress if you cant find the heartbeat. Im torn, fill us in on if its worth the buy!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh looks like the 9th is going to be a busy day lol. 

Im loving ice cream at the moment:D

Im not getting doopler. ive heard it works and doesnt work and all that work to find the heart beat lol i think ill leave it for the midwife to find lol xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

You know that shoulder thing that Cherry and First has been getting (nice Peach First and lovely Plum Cherry)... I have it too... in my case it is indigestion, cos a good bang on the back and a can of coke soon sorts it out... sorry...gross.

Doll, the 9th isn't far away... I was amazed at how much baby had changed in a week and a bit, I think you will be astounded when you see your baby on the 9th! My next scan is the 12th, just a few days after yours.

Hello Make! This thread is a sanity saver! Welcome!


----------



## daniellex27

Not much longer till my first ultrasound! :yipee:
Friday will be one of the greatest days of my life!

<3

I will be (from the way drs count it) 11w2days at my ultrasound.. will they do a regular abdominal ultrasound, or will it still have to be transvaginal at that point?


----------



## dollface85

daniellex27 said:


> Not much longer till my first ultrasound! :yipee:
> Friday will be one of the greatest days of my life!
> 
> <3
> 
> I will be (from the way drs count it) 11w2days at my ultrasound.. will they do a regular abdominal ultrasound, or will it still have to be transvaginal at that point?

They always try abdominal first and if they can't see what they want they will do vaginal. My next one is 11+2 too :)


----------



## dollface85

Since last night I have had moderate cramping. Yay for round ligament pain. I guess there is something about 10 wks


----------



## Cherrybump

hey ladies im just wondering has anyone started gaining weight yet.. im still the same. i hope i gain something for myy midwife app in a week lol


----------



## dollface85

Cherrybump said:


> hey ladies im just wondering has anyone started gaining weight yet.. im still the same. i hope i gain something for myy midwife app in a week lol

I don't thonl I have. I have no scale though. My hips look wider though!


----------



## Cherrybump

I just done some research online :| lol and i asked few people to i should start to gain some weight soon hopefully. Ive poke my belly alot and i can feel it getting hard and my boobs have grown. My bra's arent comfy on no more so i take them off. Im counting down to friday so i can go get measured and by some new bra's lol


----------



## dollface85

I am 10 weeks today, yay for double digits!!!
Here is my bumpy piccie!

https://i46.tinypic.com/ic7cp1.jpg


----------



## firstymemommy

Nice bloat/bump dollface!!!

Yay cherry 13 weeks!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay look at your bump :d lol 

Thank you First. offically in second tri now. (after asking million people and researching it lol) but ill be poping in and out of here to x


----------



## firstymemommy

Cherry i dont own a scale, bad for me mentally, I know ive gained weight because i was a size 5 before bfp, then went up to a size 7 after bfp. Now..i am a 11 :( hahahaha and i got a donkey booty too now :)

my boobs were a AA now im a 36 B :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww man i need mines measured lol My boobs weren a 38dd lol so i must be f or an e by now haha..(big boobs) 

im still in my sizes 18's uk in my work trousers since the material is now tight i was nearly into the size below my trousers were that loose lol but now there tight lol so im going to order a pair of maternity trousers from ebay lol :d only place i could find decend ones lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Today - Im a prune :happydance:


----------



## firstymemommy

Smanderson said:


> Today - Im a prune :happydance:

Yay!!!!!:happydance: Not much longer until 2nd tri!!:thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

Smanderson said:


> Today - Im a prune :happydance:

Yay for us 10 weekers!

On another note I'm still having cramping, kind of annoying and have gotten some of my nausea back. Judt came home from bowling thank God for getting out of the house in weeks!


----------



## aprilfooluk

12 weeks today and going for my scan. Am absolutely terrified but trying to take some of the positivity from this thread. Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

It will be fine :d.. I hope you get a little pik to show us :D xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Firstymeommy soo excited to be getting closer to the 12 weeks and then second tri :happydance:

Yay Dollface not long till our next scans too :wohoo:

Sorry your nausea is back - i read an article calling this "The worst trimester" and i have to agree :wacko:

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jan/23/pregnancy-first-trimester-symptoms 


Aprilfooluk good luck for your scan today :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man she is so right about ginger. DOESNT NOT HELP! lol but i find cracker do a little or dry toast. Not that everyone knows i get buckets of info and what to take and such :s to me its goes in one ear and out the other lol 

I have to say my bladder isnt that bad until im in bed sleeping. some nights are ok but some nights i have to pee up to 3 times a night lol crazy stuff.. Im ready that link you posted lol 

The leg thing i get at the moment is like cramping around my ankles. I can see me taking up that seat behind me at work evvvvery soon lol 

That link is soo true lol I'm feeling like my old self now but those cramps sneak it they aint to bad thought which is handy. 

Im not nausea anymore but i get a little sick only because my nose blocks up and when i try to clear it (sucking it in. I know eew lol) well its more like trying to cough it away but i doesnt shift and makes me sick instead :(. glad thats only in the morning though. 

I should blow my nose instead but i think first time i should drink some water to clear me airways.

Sorry ladies for the last peice of info :(

Good luck to everyone who has the scans today also xxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry - its a great article, glad you enjoyed it too :thumbup: she had me chuckling when she said about people saying pregnancy insomnia is your bodies way of preparing for when baby is here :haha:


----------



## firstymemommy

So i have a shallow innie belly button, and in the last week its going in deeper and deeper. Now you can stick your finger inside the hole my belly button was as it has disappeared..

i thought your belly button was supposed to pop out, the farther along you get??


----------



## aprilfooluk

Scan today went well. Baby was wriggling loads and refused to pose for a pic! Lol. Dated me back a few days to 11wks 4 days. Have to go back next week for nt scan as they struggled to get measurements cos of baby's position. :) xx


----------



## firstymemommy

^^ you have a gymnast!!! Yay for good scan. can we see a piccy??!


----------



## dollface85

Smanderson said:


> Thanks Firstymeommy soo excited to be getting closer to the 12 weeks and then second tri :happydance:
> 
> Yay Dollface not long till our next scans too :wohoo:
> 
> Sorry your nausea is back - i read an article calling this "The worst trimester" and i have to agree :wacko:
> 
> https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jan/23/pregnancy-first-trimester-symptoms
> 
> 
> Aprilfooluk good luck for your scan today :hugs:

Smanderson are you sure you are 10 weeks? I think you got your bfp almost a week before me, which makes me think you are around 11 weeks?

oh and my nausea is back 80% yay... not lol

I'm pretty set on my girl name btw, its something I came up with 2 yrs ago when I was pg, we are kind of struggling on finding a boy name that we like.


----------



## Smanderson

Dollface - I thought i was a week and a day ahead so i would be 11+2 but i had a dating scan a few weeks back and they put me back by 8 days :nope:

Its so confusing as sometimes they measure a bit out so early as every mm counts...hopefully all will be clearer at the next scan....midwife also thought i may have two in there :dohh: but only one on scan and she said sometimes one hides :haha: i like that, a cheeky baby :haha:

DOH! Nausea is so horrid, hope it passes soon ...mine seems to be getting worse im really wishing the weeks away till 12 weeks :thumbup:

We wont have much of a choice if its boy, DH family call all first male children Douglas so i said fine as long as we can go crazy with middle name hehe...seems funny thinking of names so soon but i heard a lot of people choose early and stick with it :flower:


----------



## aprilfooluk

Not sure how to put a pic on when I'm on the iPad. Will try on my work laptop tomorrow. X


----------



## firstymemommy

my good news for the day>>> Im still in bed and its 11am! and Hungry :) yay!!


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> my good news for the day>>> Im still in bed and its 11am! and Hungry :) yay!!

yay! And Kiana such a pretty profile pic!hot mama!


----------



## firstymemommy

Thank u soo much Dollface!!! Got sick of my other one.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive got a girls name and boys name. Ive even got middle name for the boy but i can't find one to go with the girl lol 

Hope you all feel better soon. i kept getting random twitches at work. Seem to be in those hours i feel weird lol but im fine before and after lol.. 

I'm also broke out a few more spots :'( lol i normal have them but they usualy give me at least a week free of them at least lol oh wells thank god for make-up :D x


----------



## firstymemommy

:thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo_00009.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aprilfooluk

Wow, that's a. Great bump! Xx


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> :thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:

Aren't yoga pants like your best friend now? Lol


----------



## Runlikeagirl

firstymemommy said:


> :thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:

I firstymemommy!!! Your bump is cute!!! I will be 8 wks exactly tomorrow!!! No babybump! When did u get yours? I am hoping to have one when I go home for Thanksgiving!!!!! Congrats! when is your due date? Im due May 14


----------



## dollface85

So my upper back has been breaking out for a while now, so has my chest. I was bummed but not really that upset. Now my face is starting to break out... hate it!! My mom had pregnancy acne but she has oily skin, mine is normal so I am hoping after first tri when my hormones level up my skin will clear up too *fingers crossed*


----------



## firstymemommy

Runlikeagirl said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:
> 
> I firstymemommy!!! Your bump is cute!!! I will be 8 wks exactly tomorrow!!! No babybump! When did u get yours? I am hoping to have one when I go home for Thanksgiving!!!!! Congrats! when is your due date? Im due May 14Click to expand...

Yay for making it to 8 weeks congratz:thumbup::flower:!!!! I deff just got this little bump, so 12-13 weeks I would say for thin small hipped women, though In second tri ive seen a flat tummy 19 week-er!!!. Ive seen some heavier girls with quite a bump before 20 weeks though so its all a gamble!! Due april 6 2012!:happydance:



dollface85 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:
> 
> Aren't yoga pants like your best friend now? LolClick to expand...

LMAO, yes girl! I was doing the Insanity workout before my bfp, so i went crazy on the yoga and stretchy pants then..Working for me now for sure:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## firstymemommy

also got some good -_- news...i puked today..smh so much for my non-vomit m/s streak. lol :)
Also my friend just got herself a bfp, i was there for her test, not long ago that was me!! Time flies! 

Dollface sorry about the breakouts, hope its not too, too bad. Its a good sign :) ! If nothing else :)


----------



## Cherrybump

i break out to:-(..
but they go down enough to put makeup on lol

i puked this morning to around 4am cudnt sleep then had to dash to loo


----------



## Steph82

dollface85 said:


> So my upper back has been breaking out for a while now, so has my chest. I was bummed but not really that upset. Now my face is starting to break out... hate it!! My mom had pregnancy acne but she has oily skin, mine is normal so I am hoping after first tri when my hormones level up my skin will clear up too *fingers crossed*

If your lucky, they will go away after the first trimester. My back was REALLY bad (since getting off of BCP) and got so much worse after BFP. Figured I would just have to keep my back covered (yuck).
Since last week, it has started clearing up and today I have almost nothing left! FXed that the same happens for you!


----------



## dollface85

So I've been a SUPER light sleeper the past few nights. Which means due to the smallest noise I wake up around 3-4 am and don't fall asleep anymore. Just toss and turn! I am so tired and feel like crap... ugh. =D


----------



## Salt Air

firstymemommy said:


> :thumbup: Me at 13 weeks, i havent had alot of bloat, this is all belly.:happydance:

Lovely bump! I'm still mostly bloat & a bit of wobble right now, but I can feel a bump is on its way!


----------



## Salt Air

I have moved over to 2nd tri, yay! So excited to finally be there!

Mind you, I will stop back in on this thread since its so full of nice people & positivity! And see you all in 2nd tri soon too, if you are not already there :)


----------



## sanbibi

congratssss


----------



## Cherrybump

Salt air - we have one of these threads over there lol Firstmemommy posted it up..If i find the thread ill posted it here for you..

I was going to asked if any you ladies are on facebook. Ive got doll and first on youtube lol subscibe to them i mean to say lol 

I hope you get your sleep back soo Doll. It does kind of suck getting woken up and then not be able to fall back to sleep. Was like me last night when i woke up went to loo then back to bed next minute i have to run and puke and it takes so long just to fall back asleep. xxx


----------



## Salt Air

Found the thread, thanks Cherrybump!


----------



## firstymemommy

i am on fb, but would like for everyone to know i have not announced it yet, so please keep it underwraps. Look up my email and request me [email protected] :)


----------



## firstymemommy

ther is an underscore between 101 and 2010..


----------



## Cherrybump

Okey dokey babe. Ill keep it zipped lol Dont worry about mentioning it on mines everyone knows lol 

I think i found you hun :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Just have a little look at your pictures and you cat looks like my cat lol x


----------



## firstymemommy

i added you cherry, you look like alot of fun on your pics lol!!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol thank you. Had some crazy nights.

My friends is becoming a photographer to so she loves taking random pictures. :) xxx


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Doll I am with you on the sleep front... I was up 4 times on Friday for wees.... usually 3 times... and i just toss and turn too... and also the spot thing... what is that about? I am usually very clear skinned... but not at the mo! LOL

Congrats Salt, Cherry and First for getting over to 2nd Tri! Wahoooo!


----------



## sanbibi

im still fighting m/s. i have sea band, the help but oh...still feel shitty


----------



## whit.

All I want to eat is Fast Food. Awful.

I think I felt 2 flutters yesterday!


----------



## firstymemommy

Yay for flutters!!

Hope you ladies find some sleep relief!!

And m/s relief for that matter..!

I been having tingly fingers and numb hands..:) / :(


----------



## Cherrybump

i need stretch mark cream asap lol i starting to itch.few days ago my ankles were hurting


----------



## dollface85

ahhh another sleepless night. A bit better though but my brain is tired. 6 more days till next scan yay! hubby is more excited, yelled from downstairs yesterday: one more week babe! lol I so wanna know the sex so can't wait to get skull/nub guesses.

Also we found a few boy names we really like yesterday! Im excited!


----------



## firstymemommy

omg my sono is tomoro!! Cant wait to aske for guess and stuff. I am staying team yellow so it will stay a mystery for me and my OH. 

I am so nervous, and anxious ugh! i know there will be no sleep tonite. Also my Oh was in a car accident...but all is alright jus some body damage! :) it was an unexpected scare, but glad all is still just fine!

My flutter have been more consistant! and been hungry twice as much!!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear your oh is ok. GL with you're scans ladies!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo how exciting First... scan day tomorrow... do you think you will get a picture?

Doll.. me and you with scans next week! 

Whit... I appear to be obsessed with Maccy D's... am trying to resist temptation.. but am so with you on the fast food thing! Wow you are feeling flutters... how amazing!!

Hey cc and Sani!


----------



## cckarting

hey padbrat! how are things going with you! excited to see you get a scan again!


----------



## padbrat

Hey CC!!

I am good thanks... taking one day at a time... but so far so good I hope lol. Next scan is 12th Oct and then Midwife on 19th Oct! It is all going on lol.

How are you doing?


----------



## daniellex27

firstymemommy said:


> omg my sono is tomoro!! Cant wait to aske for guess and stuff. I am staying team yellow so it will stay a mystery for me and my OH.
> 
> I am so nervous, and anxious ugh! i know there will be no sleep tonite. Also my Oh was in a car accident...but all is alright jus some body damage! :) it was an unexpected scare, but glad all is still just fine!
> 
> My flutter have been more consistant! and been hungry twice as much!!

You have your scan tomorrow, then i have mine the day after! :happydance:
So excited for us and our first scans!! 

..when did you start feeling flutters? i feel i'm still too early, but i SWEAR i feel tiny flutters that i know isn't gas!


----------



## cckarting

im doing alright padbrat, still spotting on and off. Have a dr appt tomorrow and am thinking about trying to talk dr into another scan! wish me luck!


----------



## firstymemommy

daniellex27 said:


> firstymemommy said:
> 
> 
> omg my sono is tomoro!! Cant wait to aske for guess and stuff. I am staying team yellow
> 
> My flutter have been more consistant! and been hungry twice as much!!
> 
> You have your scan tomorrow, then i have mine the day after! :happydance:
> So excited for us and our first scans!!
> 
> ..when did you start feeling flutters? i feel i'm still too early, but i SWEAR i feel tiny flutters that i know isn't gas!Click to expand...

Omg honestly 10. I told my OH i was feeling bubbles like popping around my lower tummy, we both chalked it up to weird gas. But it kept happening and it just didnt feel like gas. I started then to look into how quickening feels, and sure enough the exact way i could explain how i was feeling, all 2 time moms reported. It sorta starts out feeling like a hunger pain now, then i focus on it and stay very still, and i know for sure its the baby, its hapening more and feels stronger. You know tapping vs. vibrating. So amazing:cloud9:

Padbrat- i hope i get pics!!

My sono was pushed to 12:30pm, appt at 12pm..Cannot wait!!:happydance:


----------



## daniellex27

alright :) i thought i was going crazy at first. it feels like a "numb-tingly", butterfly feeling to me. and i always feel it in the same spot, mainly at night. it started about 2 days ago !


----------



## firstymemommy

Yay for flutter!!! Its deff tingly and idk warm feeling..:)


----------



## Stelly

Aw so exciting for you ladies feeling flutters and kicks! Nothing makes a day go better then feeling little baby nudges :) 

And it took some reading to catch up, but holy cow so many scans for you ladies coming up! Congrats to the ones who have already had them :flower: and excited to hear from ya'll who have them to come! 

I've got a scan on Monday.. I keep measuring large and the gap is increasing (measured 27 weeks at appt yesterday! Eek!) so they are sending me for an extra ultrasound to make extra sure I don't have a second hiding in there. I have a feeling its just fluid but :shrug: we shall see!


----------



## firstymemommy

Wow! I hope its all you want it to be, fluid or not..LoL! Please dont forget to update!!^^


----------



## daniellex27

Thought i would share :flower:

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/PicMonkeyCollagebellys.jpg

(btw, those aren't strechmarks on week 11! lol, its just from me sitting..) :haha:


----------



## Stelly

Oh I wouldn't mind either way to be honest.. I just want to have a solid answer! 

daniellex27- you have such a cute little bump! Out of curiosity- what does your tattoo say? I'm guessing "trust" the one way- but cant tell what the other way says lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Way to go First :D.. 

I wanna find out the sex to lol cant wait to see the midwife next week to find out when the gender scan is :D eeek!

I can now sleep all through the night but when i need to loo i either get up and go or i can just hold on a little long til 7am/7.30am and then go lol..I hope you manage to get your sleep back soon Doll xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man i went to bed last night after reading Dolls and First comment i was going to reply then but i was drift of and thought i'll leave the page open to remember me this morning lol.. Then when i hit send there was more comments lol

Congrats to everyone who has a scan coming up and feeling flutters. Not sure if im feeling them yet or not. Dont think im been focusing to much on it to feel them lol But who knows they may get little stronger and then ill start to feel them as the baby grows, But i am a big girl so i dunno if it will take longer to feel :S lol

xxx


----------



## padbrat

Good luck for scan today First!!! Hope you do get a piccy!

CC I hope the spotting clears up... it isn't nice is it chick!

Dan what a love bump progression you have... I was also wondering what your tattoo said...

Cherry when did the constant night loo trips begin to slow up for you? I had been going up to 4 times a night.. but the last 2 nights only once a night... 

OMG what am I like talking about toilet habits????


----------



## dollface85

First GL at your scan! Can't wait for a pic!


----------



## daniellex27

it says "faith" one way and "trust" the other :D

..do i look too big for 11 weeks?
i ask because my mom is always giving me crap about not letting myself gain "any extra weight", and to eat healthy, all the stuff that i know. when she was pregnant she pretty much was small till 5-6 months and i guess she feels i should be the exact same way. she always has me in tears, because any tummy i have, she feels is just fat.

:cry:


----------



## padbrat

Wow... clever Danielle!

As for your tummy I think you are just fine... it is your baby and each pregnancy is different ... so each body will react differently. That means that although your Mum remained small with you doesn't mean you will remain small... My Mum was small with me too.. but I am huge already lol


----------



## firstymemommy

omg ladies thnx soo much. i am 2 hr away from my appt, im so nervous..ill update later i promise!!!!!


----------



## cckarting

2 hr til my appt too! fx i'll get a scan!


----------



## Cherrybump

padbrat said:


> Good luck for scan today First!!! Hope you do get a piccy!
> 
> CC I hope the spotting clears up... it isn't nice is it chick!
> 
> Dan what a love bump progression you have... I was also wondering what your tattoo said...
> 
> Cherry when did the constant night loo trips begin to slow up for you? I had been going up to 4 times a night.. but the last 2 nights only once a night...
> 
> OMG what am I like talking about toilet habits????


I never really had a problem with going to the loo. some nights i go like twice lol but its only been this week ive managed to sleep right through :D


----------



## Steph82

CCKarting and First... any updates???


----------



## dollface85

I'm pretty sure I've felt flutters since week 10 too. Its almost like he/she is doing a flip and the sensation is def in my uterus a little to the right.


----------



## cckarting

dr appt was.......ok i didn't have to do a pap WOOHOO but he did a pelvic which i dunno if thats any better. Dr couldn't find the baby's hb but said he could hear it kicking around and thought he heard the hb a few times, but never really good. He booked me for a scan on the 15th just to see how baby is doing and check on the pocket i have, so hoping for more good news.


----------



## Katrina18

Hey guys..been wanting to join this thread for awhile, but I was honestly still freaking myself out (I previously had a MMC at 14 weeks and was terrified)..but, I had my first u/s today and everything is great! We saw baby and heard the heartbeat, which was amazing! I'm going to think positive from now on and embrace everything about this pregnancy, fun or not! So yay to being exhausted, constantly having to pee and sore boobies! :)


----------



## dollface85

cckarting said:


> dr appt was.......ok i didn't have to do a pap WOOHOO but he did a pelvic which i dunno if thats any better. Dr couldn't find the baby's hb but said he could hear it kicking around and thought he heard the hb a few times, but never really good. He booked me for a scan on the 15th just to see how baby is doing and check on the pocket i have, so hoping for more good news.

yay for kicks! its just annoying that they won't do a u/s since you are already there! now waiting on the 15th!:happydance:


----------



## cckarting

Ya my dr was kinda upset about that. He was gone all last week so I had to talk to someone else about the bleeding and they never even to him! Or he said h would have had a scan ready... So there rally booked now and squeezed me in at 8 as soon a they open. Which is awesome just wish I isn't have an hour and a half drive to get there ugh. On the brighter side I found the baby tonight on the Doppler as dh was tucking me into bed ( we always listen before I go to bed) it was moving a lot and kicking but def still a strong hb :)


----------



## daniellex27

First ultrasound today!!!! :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee:

Hubby and i are so excited!!
Not too much longer! 

Appointment is at 9am , told me in all everything will last 2 hours.
Wish me luck ladies :D

And i'll post as soon as i get the chance (i still have to work today, 12-7:30) :p


----------



## dollface85

daniellex27 said:


> First ultrasound today!!!! :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Hubby and i are so excited!!
> Not too much longer!
> 
> Appointment is at 9am , told me in all everything will last 2 hours.
> Wish me luck ladies :D
> 
> And i'll post as soon as i get the chance (i still have to work today, 12-7:30) :p

yay! good luck and post your scan piccie!!


----------



## firstymemommy

Hello ladies , in the name of kepping this a positive thread i will jus say my appt/sono didnt go well. 

And I am now back to TTC, its unfourtunate. But Dont fill this thread with a bunch of sorry's for me. Stay happy, and stay proud of you guys's situation. I will be back to this section soon, and by then I hope to see you all with healthy little ones.

GOODLUCK, :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## cckarting

HUGS First!


----------



## dollface85

firstymemommy said:


> Hello ladies , in the name of kepping this a positive thread i will jus say my appt/sono didnt go well.
> 
> And I am now back to TTC, its unfourtunate. But Dont fill this thread with a bunch of sorry's for me. Stay happy, and stay proud of you guys's situation. I will be back to this section soon, and by then I hope to see you all with healthy little ones.
> 
> GOODLUCK, :thumbup::hugs:

We will see First here very soon, and she is gonna be an awesome mommy! Tons of baby dust for miss TTC and remember you are super fertile now, so waiting on that BFP!!


----------



## padbrat

First I know you are super positive and strong!... I will keep positive for you until you get your next positive! Cheering you on chick! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome Kat to the group. 

First i know you dont wanna hear sorry but im sorry to hear your news. :( And i cant wait to see you back here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstymemommy

You ladies are wonderful. please please if you havent add me on facebook
[email protected] use this email to search me out!!! 


You all have been great to me!! Im gonna give this site a break, i need it :) Love you all and GOODLUCK!!! dnt forget, stay happy, and stay positive!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I'll keep in touch with you on facebook her. xxx


----------



## Smanderson

My good news for the day - i will be getting new kitchen floor today :happydance: i have wanted to sort this out since we moved in last July but its my B Day pressie from DH so im super excited :happydance:

Sorry, i know its not pregnancy related but im REALLY happy to be getting a decent new floor finally :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ok hun. the council had redone my whole bathroom and kitchen. lookisn amazing but now im looking for a 2 bedroom house lol Ryan may be lucky to keep this flat lol but i could be here more than a year before they give me another house. think i may have to go and bug them lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> thanks ok hun. the council had redone my whole bathroom and kitchen. lookisn amazing but now im looking for a 2 bedroom house lol Ryan may be lucky to keep this flat lol but i could be here more than a year before they give me another house. think i may have to go and bug them lol

That so cool they sort all that stuff out for you, we have had to work on the house slowly, it was a right old state when we moved in but we still have LOADS to do. I kinda like it though, every time we do something we make it a little more ours and hopefully add a bit of value too :thumbup:

Really excited to get flooring done, there is a horrible lino in there at the moment and i just hate it. 

On a baby note...im not feeling sick today!! first time in ages but im still feeling shattered, was in bed and sleeping by half nine last night :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

It will be worth it all once you have it they way you both want it and it good to make it feel bit more like home :D

I was sick little this morning and couldnt go back to sleep. I woke up trying to sneezes or cough ended up getting the air trapped in my throat and was sick. :(

I only get like that if my nasal congestion is block (or if i can't stuck in some air) strange thing like. always had problem with that lol 

Oh wells. my buggie should be herer in the next half hour :D i got a text telly me when it was due and who would be delievering it lol :) eek!!


----------



## dollface85

Still having insomnia, nausea and stretching pains. My nipples are a lot fuller, less sore. I need more fiber cause I'm getting slight constipation. I've also for the past week started to crave for milk. 
Today I have to have cupcakes!! Must lol

Also getting nervous about our second scan oct. 9th... I wasn't nervous at our first due to disbelief that thete was something in there but after seeing a bean wiggle in there with a strong hb so on the 9th there better be a bigger baby in there!! And after that we will announce it on fb!


----------



## daniellex27

My ultrasound went amazing!!
I wasn't as far along as i thought, but i knew that was going to happen. lol
Baby looked perfect and we got to see and hear its little heart beating away! 158bpm <3

8w6d , due May 11th:
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/190390_4584926550650_1423305177_n.jpg

Which makes me 9 weeks today! :D
..off to change my ticker !


----------



## padbrat

Aww Danielle.. what a lovely clear picture! Congrats!

Good luck for your scan Doll!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lovely pik hunx

Dont worry to much doll. I think i was the same until i seen the picture on the the baby. I kinda of now feel like im not even pregnant stil just cause the symptoms have kidna of gone the only thing i still have is tiredness and mild cramps.

Let us know how you go hun. i have the midwife that day to. xxx


----------



## dollface85

Danielle he/she looks soo cute!! Congrats!!

Cherry thank you! I am positive and the baby is gonna be awesome! And I have been studying the nub theory so I can get a pretty accurate guess about the gender :)


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry - I saw your buggie came whoop whoop - photos pls :thumbup: sorry you were sick again today but i guess at least your not feeling sicky too often which is good :thumbup:

We got the floor now DH has to put it down :haha: poor thing, i just went for a nap and he started pulling up the old rubbish one :happydance:



Danielle - Loving the scan piccy, VERY cute little bubs xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I had no idea what the nub thing was lol had to search it up. 

I'll try take a pik soon hun. i kind of need to put the wheels on and i think its the break if i dont get one up for you guys. ill probs do it in few weeks. I keep getting told thats its bad luck to keep the buggie in the house. i was like that is crap lol my sister kept her in the house before she gave birth to ammie (amy) dont asked her dad screw up her name but no one else spells it that way lol.. 

The stretching feeling is weird i think lol i get some random pains it like someone is poking you and it leaves just as fast as it comes. 

Said to ryan i must drink a sugar drink next time for out scan instead of water so i can see an active baby hopefully x


----------



## daniellex27

9 weeks today and threw up for the first time.. 

:thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

Cherrybump said:


> I had no idea what the nub thing was lol had to search it up.
> 
> I'll try take a pik soon hun. i kind of need to put the wheels on and i think its the break if i dont get one up for you guys. ill probs do it in few weeks. I keep getting told thats its bad luck to keep the buggie in the house. i was like that is crap lol my sister kept her in the house before she gave birth to ammie (amy) dont asked her dad screw up her name but no one else spells it that way lol..
> 
> The stretching feeling is weird i think lol i get some random pains it like someone is poking you and it leaves just as fast as it comes.
> 
> Said to ryan i must drink a sugar drink next time for out scan instead of water so i can see an active baby hopefully x

When is your next scan? is it during your mw appt. on the 9th? if you get pic lemme guess the nub on yours too, unless if you wanna stay team yellow. Not that my guess will be 100% accurate, if we can see a proper nub on mine im 90% sure I can guess it. But not all angles and scan pics pick up the nub.


----------



## Cherrybump

dollface85 said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> I had no idea what the nub thing was lol had to search it up.
> 
> I'll try take a pik soon hun. i kind of need to put the wheels on and i think its the break if i dont get one up for you guys. ill probs do it in few weeks. I keep getting told thats its bad luck to keep the buggie in the house. i was like that is crap lol my sister kept her in the house before she gave birth to ammie (amy) dont asked her dad screw up her name but no one else spells it that way lol..
> 
> The stretching feeling is weird i think lol i get some random pains it like someone is poking you and it leaves just as fast as it comes.
> 
> Said to ryan i must drink a sugar drink next time for out scan instead of water so i can see an active baby hopefully x
> 
> When is your next scan? is it during your mw appt. on the 9th? if you get pic lemme guess the nub on yours too, unless if you wanna stay team yellow. Not that my guess will be 100% accurate, if we can see a proper nub on mine im 90% sure I can guess it. But not all angles and scan pics pick up the nub.Click to expand...

hey hun. im not to sure when my next scan is but hopefully the m/w will make me an app. i dont mind ppl guessing lol we're going to find out the sex anyways and i sooo cnt wait i keep calling it a him lol xxx


----------



## Lili81

Hi all- Can I join? I am 7w6d pregnant after my first FET and 4 years of TTC. 
I have seen my little one on 7w3d and he/she looked great 11.5mm with good flickering heart. The last three days I have been feeling like something is wrong, lots of cramps and bbs stopped being sore. I have freaked my self out reading all the sad stories...my next u/s is in two weeks :wacko: 
I am looking for distraction and good stories and I hope I can learn how to be positive!


----------



## dollface85

Lili81: welcome! And worrying is too easy because there are so many changes happening in our bodies. We will have twinges, cramps, pain, tiredness, insomnia, sore bbs, back ache, bloating, constipation or upset stomach, hormonal cries and anger, food aversions and cravings, nausea and m/s, sciatica, limb numbness, we will be hot and cold, pee a lot and worry about all of it. Remember all of these symptoms come and go or you might not get anyone of them. Of you are having any alarming and painful symptoms get checked, never hurts amd gives you peace of mind.
But right now you are pregnant with a baba with a hb! Enjoy that and believe that you are gonna be ok!


I am 11 weeks today!! The farthest I've ever been preggers!!


----------



## padbrat

Welcome Lilli... believe me all the worrying in the world will not stop anything ... so remember you have seen baby and a HB... that is a great thing!

Doll! Wahey! Happy 11 weeks chick! I must be exactly a week behind you as I am 10 weeks today! 

I see it as being a quarter of the way there!


----------



## dollface85

yay pad!! whii!

my 11 week "bump"

https://i50.tinypic.com/wlvozn.jpg


----------



## padbrat

OMG Doll you are so lovely and slim... although I can def see a little bump there! Wahoo

If my scan goes well on Fri I will put one on of my pudge! LOL


----------



## Cherrybump

AHHH!!! I'm 14 wks today :) we three are all due on a sunday lol 

Cant' believe how fast that has past

ps sorry for spelling mistakes my laptop is running slow going to defrag xxxx


----------



## passion4shoes

What a lovely thread! Congratulations to everyone.

I am 7+3, although I feel like I have been pregnant for ages! Waiting on the mid wife to get in touch. We registered last week but here they don't contact you until 8 weeks. Seems a bit rude really. So jealous of all you American ladies and your incredible early scans!! 

Can't wait to see squirt on a screen. Gonna go mental buying baby stuff. Although I want to have a surprise on the gender so will probably be buying a lot of neutral colours-yawn!


----------



## Smanderson

Im a Lime :dance:


----------



## dollface85

Still having nausea, and mild stretching pains. Scan tomorrow... getting nervous and excited!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww good luck hunni. i was tryig to post pik of my buggie up but from my phone it say the file is to long :(


----------



## cckarting

GL dollface, can't wait to see your scan pic!


----------



## dollface85

Thank you cc and cherry! I wamna see your piccie cherry!


----------



## Kellya009

Great thread!! I'm trying to not focus on the scary stuff! I'm 4+3 and I'm feeling great! Just a teeny bit tired. I'm feeling really happy :) can't wait till we get to hear the heartbeat!!!


----------



## Stelly

Hey ladies- had my anatomy ultrasound and *make sure there aren't TWO babies* because uterus is measuring 7 weeks ahead! 

All went well, there is just one baby, perfectly healthy! No fibroids either! Yay! Was diagnosed with polyhydramnios (excessive amniotic fluid) but Dr. isn't real worried about it :) Just a little increased risk of cord prolapse at delivery. SO happy it wasn't a congenital issue!!! 

Anyway- promised I'd update about a week ago :) Hope all of you are still doing amazing!


----------



## cckarting

glad to hear all is well stelly!


----------



## Stelly

How have you been doing Cc?


----------



## cckarting

been doing alright! have a scan next monday to check on the bleeding again, and to see how the babes is doing, hoping to get a hint at the gender as i'll be 14 + 4 at my appt. So great news is bleeding has stopped for now. haven't had any since my last "gush" i had about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Stelly

cckarting said:


> been doing alright! have a scan next monday to check on the bleeding again, and to see how the babes is doing, hoping to get a hint at the gender as i'll be 14 + 4 at my appt. So great news is bleeding has stopped for now. haven't had any since my last "gush" i had about 2 weeks ago.

Glad to hear the bleeding stopped! And that you get to see little babes again :) They may be able to tell ya... at 15 weeks they could definitely tell ours was a boy. But I dunno if its a girl if itd be harder to be as sure?


----------



## Smanderson

Kellya009 said:


> Great thread!! I'm trying to not focus on the scary stuff! I'm 4+3 and I'm feeling great! Just a teeny bit tired. I'm feeling really happy :) can't wait till we get to hear the heartbeat!!!

Hey Kelly Congratulations on your BFP :happydance: try not to read all the scary stories each pregnancy is different and it is so easy to worry but there is a great support network on here if you do have any worries :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Finally managed to sort them :) First i pulled the hood over and the second one has it open. When the hood is up there is a little window so you can peek in and look on in baby xxx
 



Attached Files:







BNB 1.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5









BNB 2.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cherrybump

Ah crap everything just updated on this page as i loaded my piks haha lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Welcome Kelly. I agree dont read into to much you have seen you here. This is one of the best threads to take your mind away from all of it.

Is there one still in second tri. just no one has posted on there in ages i better check lol xx


----------



## pianogirl

Hey! I think I am 4 weeks, just got my BFP yesterday. I am going to call the doctor as soon as they open this morning. I have been stalking your thread for a bit before I found out I am pregnant. I love how positive and excited you guys are! I hope you don't mind if I join you?


----------



## Cherrybump

Im just back from midwife and heard the heart beat shame ryan wasnt about to hear it to but my mum did. Although took midwife ages to find it because her thing needed the battieres changed haha second midwife found it right away was to funny i nearly cried when i hear it. Was like a choochoo train amazing sound ever

Have to wait for my scan to be sent out to me and i see her again on the 27th Nov 8 weeks away.

She also check blood temp and that was ok. i got a bounty pack i need to send off for some freebies lol.. other than that everything is ok


----------



## Cherrybump

pianogirl said:


> Hey! I think I am 4 weeks, just got my BFP yesterday. I am going to call the doctor as soon as they open this morning. I have been stalking your thread for a bit before I found out I am pregnant. I love how positive and excited you guys are! I hope you don't mind if I join you?

Hey hun welcome to the group xxx


----------



## Wanna Bump

pianogirl said:


> Hey! I think I am 4 weeks, just got my BFP yesterday. I am going to call the doctor as soon as they open this morning. I have been stalking your thread for a bit before I found out I am pregnant. I love how positive and excited you guys are! I hope you don't mind if I join you?


Congratulations Pianogirl! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Swanny

Hey I think I need to join this thread cause I've been finding that 1st tri can be a very scary place and I want to try to give bubs positive vibes.

x


----------



## cckarting

i hope they can at least give me a little hint stelly! i did the intelligender this morning and i got a boy result. first thing i've gotten a boy result on, not going to lie it was kinda disappointing! cherry your buggy is sooo cute!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry - loving your buggy xxx :happydance:

Swanny - we have all been there hun, it is so daunting in the first few weeks and its difficult reading some of the scary stories sometimes but this is a great place to make friends and share happy times :thumbup:

Pianogirl - welcome to the group :hugs:

My happy news is my bbs continue to grow :thumbup: :haha: and its my 12 week scan tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Cherry: if it sounded like a train, its a boy!!

Had my scan today, measured 4 days ahead so 11+6!! Bubba was waving its hand and kicking its legs the whole time. When I started talking it put its hand on its head like: here momma goes again! lol

Heartbeat 168 =)
https://i48.tinypic.com/72yd1k.jpg


----------



## Stelly

very cute scan pic! :)


----------



## Katrina18

Cute scan dollface! And how awesome that they moved your date forward!!


----------



## Smanderson

Dollface fab scan piccy so pleased all went well and you have a very cute buba xx


----------



## cckarting

I think it looks like a boy! Fab pic dollface, babes is beautiful!


----------



## dollface85

I think the nub looks boyish but will have to see for a clearer view on future scans!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww how cute is your scan piky.

Thanks guys about the buggie and thank you doll *heehee* I just need to gender scan now to confirm it :) 

So i now need to wait for this letter with my scan date :) and then i see her again in 8 weeks time. 

I thought i would have got told how high the heartbeat was like if it was 140 or something but nope :( just glad i got to hear it lol xx


----------



## padbrat

Yay Doll... beautiful scan piccy! Fab news you got fast forwarded!

Welcome new ladies!

Nice buggy Cherry!

GL next scan cc!


----------



## Stelly

Scan pic of our little man from yesterday :) Crazy how fast they grow!
 



Attached Files:







208198_4699604648843_273263221_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cckarting

he's so precious! and sooo much bigger! can't wait til your bug is here :)


----------



## dollface85

Our pregnancy announcement tomorrow of FB lol

https://i47.tinypic.com/wunwpj.jpg


----------



## Stelly

dollface85 said:


> Our pregnancy announcement tomorrow of FB lol
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/wunwpj.jpg

HA!! I LOVE that!!! lol what a great idea :) you will hafta share how everyone reacted :thumbup:


----------



## Katrina18

Lol that is pretty awesome..


----------



## Cherrybump

I so like your idea, i just post from babygaga for everyone to find out lol 

You have to tell us what they all say oooh and his ex lol


----------



## ChezTunes

Mega cute scan picture, Doll! I'm thinking :blue: too... What a creative way to announce baby on FB! :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Hey, 

I just got back from the scan and all went well, baby is measuring at 12 weeks and 2 days so around what i thought originally but 6 days on from last scan :happydance:

Due date April 22nd :baby:

Pic is a bit fuzzy but if you can guess would love to know your thoughts :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Bean.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ChezTunes

Smanderson - My 11+2 weeks scan was fuzzy too. I'm guessing :pink: for you!


----------



## Smanderson

ChezTunes said:


> Smanderson - My 11+2 weeks scan was fuzzy too. I'm guessing :pink: for you!

Thanks Chez :hugs: i was in such a flap this morning i dont think i drank enough water...was also difficult to get pic cos baby was snoozing and refused to move for lady to measure so i had to jiggle about a bit hehe :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

Smanderson said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Smanderson - My 11+2 weeks scan was fuzzy too. I'm guessing :pink: for you!
> 
> Thanks Chez :hugs: i was in such a flap this morning i dont think i drank enough water...was also difficult to get pic cos baby was snoozing and refused to move for lady to measure so i had to jiggle about a bit hehe :haha:Click to expand...

I drank so much that I needed to pee when I got to the hospital :haha: I thought I had plenty of time to refill as we were there early. Turns out they were running early too and they seen us sooner! :dohh:


----------



## Smanderson

ChezTunes said:


> I drank so much that I needed to pee when I got to the hospital :haha: I thought I had plenty of time to refill as we where there early. Turns out they were running early too and they seen us sooner! :dohh:

Oh nooo and you were being so good too DOH :dohh: we were straight in today too so i guess i could have topped up a bit if we had waited at all but we literally sat down and were called in :haha:

was so lovely to see the little puddin though and so so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hunni. scan pik looks good. Dont worry on drinking to much water. its takes me a hour to get to hospital and i had been on the bus ten mins before i was bursting to go. I was even late to my app so i had to ring ahead and told them that my driver no joke was driving super slow. Lucky by the time i got there and literally sat down i was called through. They pass on to the lady doing my scan and she was super nice. With having my bladder supper full you could see baby rather well and i also got congratulated both times for having full bladder lol.. This was my 12 week scan 2 weeks ago lol

oooh also picked up my next bounty pack.. going to link the picture from my facebook page and your are all welcome to add me lol.

Not sure if you'll see the pik as my profile such be private but i think the piks such be ok to see..

in the pack I got a baby towel, fairy tabley non bio. simgle face wash. small tub of bum cream bunch of leaflets with money of voutchers oh and surface wipes :)


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69633757271.2138099.1143283478&type=1&theater


If you cant see let me know and il post the pik here


----------



## Cherrybump

I wanna say girl for your scan pik to xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, sooo exciting!! :cloud9: :happydance: we were in such a rush i just didnt have time to drink enough :dohh: never mind, we still got the see the sleeping beauty hehe :haha:

ooohh a girlllll ...seems to run in my side of the family so i think it is really really likely :thumbup: im happy either way really but would be lovey to have a little girl :cloud9:

wow the bounty pack sounds amazaballs :happydance: m super tempted to pop out and get mine now :haha: the link didnt work thought :nope: shame, its probably privacy settings or something


----------



## Cherrybump

Ok ive have another way to post it :) xx hold on


----------



## Cherrybump

There we go
 



Attached Files:







bounty pack.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Smanderson

oohhhhh im super excited now.....gosh they give loads in that one yaaay :happydance:


----------



## passion4shoes

Dollface: what a lovely scan photo. So a full bladder is key! And wicked fb announcement. 

Cherrybump: I just noticed that you fell pregnant one month after getting married? Is that right? How nice - and it staves off all the 'so when will we hear the pitter patter of tiny feet?' questions! 

sorry to barge in on your conversation!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yep i couldnt believe it was cheesing. got a baby bath towel inside it was thinking it was washing power haha. Not going to use those tablet until i wash the baby stuff. Not that i was going to wash them but people on here and my friends all said they washed them before putting anything on the baby my sister said she never washed anything. lol so was was bit puzzled what to do but now i have those 2 tablets ill just them and give them a new scent :D lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

passion4shoes said:


> Dollface: what a lovely scan photo. So a full bladder is key! And wicked fb announcement.
> 
> Cherrybump: I just noticed that you fell pregnant one month after getting married? Is that right? How nice - and it staves off all the 'so when will we hear the pitter patter of tiny feet?' questions!
> 
> sorry to barge in on your conversation!

Hey Passion (did you mean me?...going to answer anyways hehehe :haha:) 

Yeah was crazy really as we were TTC for 8 months LOL (we didnt even take a break to plan the wedding haha) then bam the month after the wedding BFP :happydance: this is an olympic baby hehe as was conceived the first weekend of the olympics :haha:

Defo nice to avoid pitter patter questions :thumbup: how are you getting on? Have you had much MS? Mine is still going strong :dohh: but its worse when i need to eat - demanding baby already LOL xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Yep i couldnt believe it was cheesing. got a baby bath towel inside it was thinking it was washing power haha. Not going to use those tablet until i wash the baby stuff. Not that i was going to wash them but people on here and my friends all said they washed them before putting anything on the baby my sister said she never washed anything. lol so was was bit puzzled what to do but now i have those 2 tablets ill just them and give them a new scent :D lol xx

Fair point, i didnt even think of that but i guess when you think of t...how many people have grabbed and looked at the clothes in the shop and some may have cold/bug etc

Im thinking wash before putting bubs in them but defo like your idea of using the freebie to do it hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hahaha ive never been married sorry lol 

Yeah same your self money and your the freebies. Now that you mention that im defo washing everything lol Dont want my baby catching any random bugs lol 

Im literally playing with these socks that i have yet to put in the bag of other bag stuff. i need to get a chaning bag so i can store them in there instead lol. :cloud9:


----------



## cckarting

i agree with everyone else smanderson i think girl! cherry you got a ton of stuff! we don't get anything cool like that!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Hahaha ive never been married sorry lol
> 
> Yeah same your self money and your the freebies. Now that you mention that im defo washing everything lol Dont want my baby catching any random bugs lol
> 
> Im literally playing with these socks that i have yet to put in the bag of other bag stuff. i need to get a chaning bag so i can store them in there instead lol. :cloud9:

I know what you mean, we really need to get something to put baby stuff in..otherwise it will end up floating around the house and most likely in the dogs mouth hehe

im wondering about getting wardrobe or chest of drawers...seems a bit early but it would be great for storage :thumbup: defo gonna pick up the bounty pack tomorrow (if i remember to take the voucher LOL) i forgot my notes today :dohh: think pregnancy brain is setting in already :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

I know cc i wasnt sure what to except in that pack but it shall all come in handy. its says you get 5 but on the website it has 4 lol next one is at the birth it has on the site i just checked lol. im sad and join the site to lol and the last one you get after having the baby you have to pick up from boots or super drug again.. going to have little nose at the leaflets lol see what voutchers you get to lol xxx


----------



## cckarting

i wish we got all that cool stuff! not fair, send me some lol. We don't get any gifts unless you sign up online and you still don't get to much.


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> i agree with everyone else smanderson i think girl! cherry you got a ton of stuff! we don't get anything cool like that!

CC sorry hun i totally missed your message, thanks for your guess hun i would love a little girl :happydance: i must admit i would love a boy too :haha: How come you dont get a bounty Pack? i really dont know who arranges them LOL the just seem to give them to anyone with confirmed pregnancy :thumbup: i did join the website too though LOL love a freebie :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh yeah you can get voutchers of there im sure. You should sign up. thinkive join random baby sites and i get emails from the all this week saying congratulation your 14wks and im saying to myself eh did i join up to you lol. i remember what i did though i join one site and it was meant to put you into a draw but i click on other things to.. (classic baby brain there)

Gutted you dont get nothing like this.. :(


----------



## cckarting

i'm in the states, and they just don't do that kind of stuff here.


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> i'm in the states, and they just don't do that kind of stuff here.

ohh thats a shame but i think you get more scans there? we only supposed to get 2 to 3 scans max 

Do you have baby fairs out there where they do things cheaper? Im going to try and book in to the one in london this month i think :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

ooooh baby fairs i wanna if we get them up here think ill check that out lol 

Ooh btw there is a bit at the back of the book you get in this book its called my personal shopping list

you have a bit for your budget and then then is a list of things and you enter make and model page no and who's buy and best price.. oh wait i think that might be to buy from the book lol well thats no good lol

In the first one you get off the midwife they have a dairy at the back of and little info on your week and there is a cut out and keep hospital bag checklist lol how handy lol


----------



## cckarting

no you only get 2 here unless it's necessary to do more. Like me i've already had 4. Have one on monday, and then have one at 20weeks. But i've been bleeding since 7 weeks so they've had to monitor the baby that way to make sure it's still ok.


----------



## Smanderson

CC - i didnt know that, i really thought there were more scans out there ...sorry to hear you have had bleeding, my sis had bleeding with my niece and she is 13 this year :thumbup: 

Cherry - i Just booked in to the London one :happydance: i think they do them at a London, Manchester and Birmingham 

https://thebabyshow.co.uk

Ill have to check out the shopping list and hospital bag list...i have noticed they seem to do shopping lists in loads of places LOL was in Mamas and papas earlier and they had a list in there too and i thought....reall? im not sure how much is to get you buying it all LOL


----------



## dollface85

hahha thank you ladies! everyone thought the announcement was funny! the first comment though was: is this your way of announcing you are pregnant?lol


----------



## Katrina18

cckarting, where are you at? In in California and will get at least 4 (had one at almost 10 weeks, another at 12, one at 20 and then one at 36)..just wondering if maybe it varies state to state?..oh and I think I'm going to do the 4d later, but of course that's not included :)


----------



## Smanderson

Katrina18 said:


> cckarting, where are you at? In in California and will get at least 4 (had one at almost 10 weeks, another at 12, one at 20 and then one at 36)..just wondering if maybe it varies state to state?..oh and I think I'm going to do the 4d later, but of course that's not included :)

hehe check out this link to a 4d scan - v funny (unless you dont like swearing LOL)

https://thebabyshow.co.uk/earls-court/?gclid=CMubwZD19rICFUbMtAodkUAA1A


----------



## cckarting

i'm in the midwest. We usually do the viability scan at 7-8 weeks, 20 week gender scan, and sometimes 34 weeks depending on how baby is laying or measuring big. Thanks smanderson i had a tear in/by my placenta. I think the call it a subhorragic hemorrhage or something. It usually resolves itself or leaks out and you bleed again fixing the bleed. So that's why i have my scan on monday to make sure the bleed is gone, and they couldn't find the babes hb on the doppler last time i went for my appt. Baby has been super healthy and kicking away the whole time, but didn't tell me about the hemorrhage until my 4th scan for bleeding. Great news is i haven't bleed in almost two weeks so i'm guessing it's gone, and i've been finding babes hb on our doppler every night. Can't wait to see my babes again :) lol dollface that's funny that they didn't really get it at first, i thought it was super clever.


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol and the first comment was funny. glad they took it well hun.

i wanna see the 4d thing but its just taking you to the main menu so i tried to search it but nothing lol think ill youtube it lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Lol and the first comment was funny. glad they took it well hun.
> 
> i wanna see the 4d thing but its just taking you to the main menu so i tried to search it but nothing lol think ill youtube it lol

whoops must have put the wrong bit LOL

has this worked??

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1226398/Baby-boy-gives-fingers-world--inside-WOMB.html


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> i'm in the midwest. We usually do the viability scan at 7-8 weeks, 20 week gender scan, and sometimes 34 weeks depending on how baby is laying or measuring big. Thanks smanderson i had a tear in/by my placenta. I think the call it a subhorragic hemorrhage or something. It usually resolves itself or leaks out and you bleed again fixing the bleed. So that's why i have my scan on monday to make sure the bleed is gone, and they couldn't find the babes hb on the doppler last time i went for my appt. Baby has been super healthy and kicking away the whole time, but didn't tell me about the hemorrhage until my 4th scan for bleeding. Great news is i haven't bleed in almost two weeks so i'm guessing it's gone, and i've been finding babes hb on our doppler every night. Can't wait to see my babes again :) lol dollface that's funny that they didn't really get it at first, i thought it was super clever.

CC - you poor thing, must have been such a worry for so long, cant believe they didnt tell you till 4th scan but at least you know now and fab news baby is doing well and kicking away :happydance:...i'll keep everything crossed for no more bleeds :hugs:


----------



## cckarting

thanks smanderson! fx they say the bleed is gone, and i'll get a gender guress :)


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> thanks smanderson! fx they say the bleed is gone, and i'll get a gender guress :)

I'll keep everything crossed for you hun and hope you get gender guess too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cckarting

how are you feeling smanderson? you have any guesses to gender??


----------



## pianogirl

Got to tell my mom, dad and brother last night. We are a very close family. My hubby and I figured my 19 year old brother would be happy, but not necessarily super excited just yet. But he was actually pretty pumped. :) He was like, "yeah, Uncle Mike!" It was cute.

Lots of gas today, and a tiny bit of discomfort in my abdomen. Yay for making a human being!


----------



## Katrina18

Smanderson said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Lol and the first comment was funny. glad they took it well hun.
> 
> i wanna see the 4d thing but its just taking you to the main menu so i tried to search it but nothing lol think ill youtube it lol
> 
> whoops must have put the wrong bit LOL
> 
> has this worked??
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1226398/Baby-boy-gives-fingers-world--inside-WOMB.htmlClick to expand...

Lol that is great! I hope mine turns out as entertaining!! Ha ha!


----------



## Katrina18

cckarting said:


> i'm in the midwest. We usually do the viability scan at 7-8 weeks, 20 week gender scan, and sometimes 34 weeks depending on how baby is laying or measuring big. Thanks smanderson i had a tear in/by my placenta. I think the call it a subhorragic hemorrhage or something. It usually resolves itself or leaks out and you bleed again fixing the bleed. So that's why i have my scan on monday to make sure the bleed is gone, and they couldn't find the babes hb on the doppler last time i went for my appt. Baby has been super healthy and kicking away the whole time, but didn't tell me about the hemorrhage until my 4th scan for bleeding. Great news is i haven't bleed in almost two weeks so i'm guessing it's gone, and i've been finding babes hb on our doppler every night. Can't wait to see my babes again :) lol dollface that's funny that they didn't really get it at first, i thought it was super clever.

Have my fingers crossed for you too! Great news that the baby has been kicking up a storm! :)


----------



## Smanderson

Katrina - me too :haha: cheeky bubs loving it :baby:

CC - not too bad today, still being sick but after the scan im just happy to know all the sickness is worth it :thumbup: when is your next scan?


----------



## dollface85

ahhh major headache yesterday and today, also puked all the baby carrots I ate today. It was gross... worst thing to vomit, lol

I need a massage, a chiropractor, and an island in the bahamas thank you!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww doesnt sound to good doll hope your sickness settles down soon.


Sorry ladies i disapeared to hunt for freebies lol cant mind which post i was on they were talkig about freebies lol think it may have been the scottish thread now lol. but i cant find the free changing mat from boots :'( but i wonder if ill get my fre polar bear through and ive forgot the site lol but i just put in google freebies for pregnant ladies lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Aww doesnt sound to good doll hope your sickness settles down soon.
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i disapeared to hunt for freebies lol cant mind which post i was on they were talkig about freebies lol think it may have been the scottish thread now lol. but i cant find the free changing mat from boots :'( but i wonder if ill get my fre polar bear through and ive forgot the site lol but i just put in google freebies for pregnant ladies lol xx

ooohhh FREEBIES!!! Tell me more?!? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

i know ive googled and so far sign up to a bunch and some when i was huntng for this free changing mat i re-applied for a new boots card..Oh man so im going to have 2 lol.. 

Going to go hunt for that thread so i can find out the other ones lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> i know ive googled and so far sign up to a bunch and some when i was huntng for this free changing mat i re-applied for a new boots card..Oh man so im going to have 2 lol..
> 
> Going to go hunt for that thread so i can find out the other ones lol

Let me know when you find the matt / other freebies :thumbup: i think theres some offers n stuff at the baby show too like £2 for a bag full of goodies etc but im not sure about freebies :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

i found that thread but had miss her comment after i had posted mines it had neer showed up when i did :( but i got the asda link for you all.. Down side you need to print the voutcher out from your email and i cant access my print because ryan bought new one and my laptop doesnt have cd player thing to download all that crap lol so i may have to beg my little brother or wait until ryan is back next week lol 

Free starter kick from asda hell yeah


https://your.asda.com/baby-club/register


If you aint register to asda like i thought i was that take you to the page xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ok ladies i found the boots one. ive now sign up hope i bloody get it lol i posted on facebook and the girls say you need a vouchter and you go into boots to claim it :) finger crossed ive done it right


Ok im off to bed as i can barely keep my eyes open night ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Ok ladies i found the boots one. ive now sign up hope i bloody get it lol i posted on facebook and the girls say you need a vouchter and you go into boots to claim it :) finger crossed ive done it right
> 
> 
> Ok im off to bed as i can barely keep my eyes open night ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nighty night hun...share the link when you can i want one too LOL xxx


----------



## cckarting

Well the dr nurse just called and i was suppose to have my scan on monday, but there moving it to tomorrow!


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> Well the dr nurse just called and i was suppose to have my scan on monday, but there moving it to tomorrow!

ooohhh exciting!!! Let us know how you get on hun i will keep fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you xxx


----------



## cckarting

Oh i will! kinda excited now i'll have a scan to put up to hopefully get some gender guesses, but don't know why they moved me up 4 days???


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> Oh i will! kinda excited now i'll have a scan to put up to hopefully get some gender guesses, but don't know why they moved me up 4 days???

i wouldnt worry hun its probably an admin thing or something but enjoy the early scan :thumbup:

I just read on another thread to put scan pic on forum on in-gender.com apparently they are experts or something ...mine is a bit too fuzzy so im not sure i will bother but you should defo give it a go your that bit further along you may even find out at the scan - so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Stelly

My dr's office does that if someone cancels... they know I'm laid back so they always call me to fill in their *gaps*. Excited to see a picture of your wee babe!!!! I'm terrible at guesses but can't wait to seeee!


----------



## cckarting

i can't wait to get some guesses!


----------



## Cherrybump

I thought i sent that link last night before going to bed lol ill have another look.

Oooh nice one cc they probs pulled it forward because someone cancled and they can now slot you in early lol xxx

Found this link to more freebies lol such a cheap scap eh lol 


https://www.lovemoney.com/news/mone...ebies/freebies/3145/27-fabulous-baby-freebies


----------



## Cherrybump

Here you go sm lol 

It should take you to the register page lol 


https://your.asda.com/baby-club/register

If i find more ill add them on for you guys. xxx

Oooh yeah check the Avent page to i signed up appartenly there is a site that send free bottles lol and when i search for avent it had money expert thing below saying suprise free gift lol so who knows i might have loads in the mail next week haha


----------



## passion4shoes

Duh!! Baby brain has already kicked in. What a great excuse for my usual dizzyness!

I watched 'One born every minute' last night and a couple there had been trying for 7 years, gave up and were pregnant straight away. Why do you think it is often like that?

I am so lucky with ms - none at all. I had a sickness bug a couple of weeks ago and was sure it was ms. It was horrible so I really feel for those of you going through it. Not wanting to rub it in but my last pregnancy was a breeze - totally loved every minute and so excited about doing it again (and hoping this one is a breeze too!)

Thank you for all of the goodies - I hadn't even thought of this!


----------



## Charliebadger

Just has my first scan, at 11 + 4 and it was all perfect! Beautiful little baby wriggling around, stretching and rolling over - gorgeous!

I had myself pretty convinced that something would be horribly wrong (for no good reason at all, other than scaring myself by reading too much on the internet - doh!), but it was all perfect!

Am now determined to stop stressing and enjoy the rest of this pregnancy. Am having a pregnancy massage next week and signing up for a yoga class, and telling everyone at long last - yayyyy!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

I feel ok now, not sure what the was early and when i am sick it is only that one time in the day. I think it may have because i had to door close and no windows open and the steam at build up i started to coughing so i open door and window. Took while for the steam to move and the air was trapped in my throat trying to cough again instead i was sick.

Hope there is something i can do to get a ease it off a little. After drinking my tea i feel much better now :)

Feel bit tired thought so i might be nob of for little nap lol xxx


----------



## cckarting

Here's the babes. Everything was measuring right on! Gender scan nov 13th. What you think boy or girl?

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af178/cckarting/IMG_5756_zps4d3777f4.jpg


----------



## Katrina18

I'm gonna say boy but I'm horrible at these things :)


----------



## Smanderson

Ohh yaaay CC im so pleased for you :hugs: beautiful scan pic very clear :flower: how exciting not long till your gender scan :thumbup:

As for me, i came out of the pregnancy closet at work and slimming world so no more hiding my jelly belly haha ...i have yet to tell them at my new job, v scared about that but will tell them next week :thumbup: feels great not to have to hide it anymore :happydance:

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

CC - I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## karolynca

Celebrating 12 weeks...yayyy:happydance:


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hey CC, my gender scan is also 13th Nov! Just over a month to go. DH & I are so excited to find out if we are team blue or pink - don't mind which, just really want to know!

What do you feel you are having?

I have boy vibes, but no idea why!


----------



## Cherrybump

aww i guessed on the other thread llol i put girl. i still have no letter with scan date but i popped in boots and ask about that mat.. should say changing bag to you defo need to sign up to parentinv club should take up to 5 weeks if no word by then you can go into store explain to them and they'll ring up

you can go into store to sign up to


----------



## cckarting

i'm mixed on what it is, i think scan looks girl and my ds says its a sister, but in the back of my mind i think could be boy too! i don't have much of an intuition as to what it is :(


----------



## dollface85

CC nub is facing a little above 30 degrees so I say boy =))

So yesterday I did my hair, nails and make up for the first time in a month! Felt like myself again and had a great day at work! 

A client told me that since I already have a little bump she guesses girl lol 

Today I am sniffling, coughing and blowing my nose, hopefully this will pass and not stick around as a huge cold!

Charliebadger: do you have piccie? and yay so excited for you!


----------



## padbrat

aww Doll and CC and Smand what great scan piccies!!

Yay for having a bump Doll!!

Cherry you are such a star adding all those freebie links... will def check them out!

I had my scan today... and heard a lovely HB!! Baby was measuring bang on 10w 5d and had a lovely HB! Sonographer said this could be baby's first anatomy scan and so I now have an official EDD!!! 5th May 2013!! 

Baby did a full somersault at one point! LOL

However.... refused to pose properly for a piccie... consequently looks really alien like lol..

Too early for nub guesses?
 



Attached Files:







10w 5d.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybump

Your welcome hun. you can also pop in you local boots ladies and ask to join up the parenting group you get vouchers sent out and you take them once you get them you get a changing bag and im sure you get the free changing mat with it :) Anyways the lady told me the bag is worth £25 :) bargain to me lol

Good news is i got my next scan through :) 21st November bring on the gender scan yay!!!


----------



## dollface85

Padbrat:aww and yes a little too early for nub guesses, granted they are a lil early before 13-15 weeks:haha:

so here is my bumpy! my uterus feels so heavy and I am def having more stretching pains but they feel more so like pressure than actual pain.

https://i48.tinypic.com/1060d34.jpg

Got a little stressed today because they declined me for medicaid but its because they processed my immigration status wrong. Now I gotta go to the office next week and help them understand the letter I sent from the goverment with my application explains my status. These ppl can't read!! Also Im still need to send extra evidence for my immigration case, damn pregnancy better be enough! 

A lil back story DH is from the states I am from Finland. We got married 2 yrs and I was granted permanent residency based on our marriage. After 2 yrs you are suppose to apply for them to remove the conditions on my residency and I am suppose to receive a 10 yr permanent resident card. My 2 yr one expired in December of '11 and they sent me a letter that my residency had been continued for a year till they process my case, and that is my ID basically. So now they sent a letter last month saying that us providing a joing lease, bills, tons of pictures, joint tax returns etc. isn't enough evidence that we are actually living together and married for real. JESUS. This country drives me crazy sometimes, originally we all the app. costs and lawyer fees we paid around ten thousand for me to be able to stay here. Now I work and pay taxes here. And certain illegal immigrants get everything for free and easily handed to them... RANT OVER lol


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Padbrat, congrats on a lovely scan and so pleased for you all going well :thumbup: when is your next scan? mine is on 7th December and i cant wait :happydance:

My puddin was naughty too :haha: was fast asleep for the scan ...i had to jiggle about to try and wake him/her up :haha: worked a treat and they wriggled about waving and leg kicking :cloud9:

Yaaaay Cherry, so pleased you finally got your date through :happydance: are you going to cross each day off the callender till you can find if out your bubs is pink or blue :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

That is a good idea :) think i might just do that lol But i think i still need to change my calendar to Octber haha.

Doll seems like alot of hassle just to live somewhere eh. I hope you get that all sorted and give them good kick up the backside lol.

Just watching eastenders and see when it gets to lola i start to cry :( x


----------



## Cherrybump

Ps Doll bump is getting bigger to :) xx


----------



## Smanderson

LOL Cherry im not sure what month ours is in either :haha: was a nice idea though :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol. 

I really wanted something meaty for tea so mum order and Chinese. I had been munching alot of junk today again and was like well i dont see me eating to much now so ill just have barbue ribs so glad i did but they were super yummy. Got prawn crackers to but ive no room for them so ill be taking them home tomorrow lol.. Thing its time for me to hit the hay aswell. cant seem to last after half 8 right now and i feel myself drifting off.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## cckarting

pad your baby is already adorable! you finding out! the states are a mess doll, and you have the cutest bump!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry i had chinese for dinner too :haha: i had sezchuan chicken but only really wanted the sauce and rice LOL was super yummy though :thumbup: and i kept it down :happydance:

I was in bed by 9 last night ...my usual bed time but got a lie in this morning, normally up by 5 needing to pee but slept till half six woo hoo :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

haha i only made it until 7.30am :( and snuck downstairs trying my hardest to laugh as my mums is snoring lol.. im so mean... What are we like going to bed super early and waking up for pee lol i woke up at 12 then 7am thought ill wait little longer before getting up as no one will be awake (stayed over at mums) half 7 was getting really uncomfy so i snuck downstairs and went to the loo there. (we had 3 loo's rooms in this house lol 3 floor house to lol *Not a mansion* lol big family haha


----------



## Smanderson

LOL I know its crazy, i was snoring on the sofa last night before being herded to bed LOL :dohh: my friend just txt saying she is hungover and off out tonight too and i thought....not for a million quid right now all i want is sleeping and some food that doesnt make me sick :haha:

So glad im not the only one being anti social with snoozes and then its boring in the morning before anyone wakes up :haha:

ohh and was wondering what it felt like to have movement in there as last night i think my muscle twitched but i dunno if it was pudding doing a bit of wiggling LOL 

Has anyone else got baby brain? Im incapable of typing or saying a complete sentence that makes sense....honestly have re read this loads and probs still missed typos etc :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

I have baby brain before i was pregnant ive been told lol.. But its got worse. I read things like on these threads and i swear i miss somethings out when i reply back to people. So forgive me ladies if i have missed anything you guys have said i dont do it on purpose lol.

My friends have been having alot more nights out with birthday all being around this time. I feel left out but im like you i'd rather stay in and snooze while i can lol.

I cant keep food down its just first thing in the morning im sick i dunno if it flem build up through the night as today i woke up totally fine :S. to confusing for me lol

Ohh lucky you if your feeling movement ive been told i may not feel anything until like week 18-19 but im holding out lol.. I think i have been when im lying still and feeling my belly a little as i relax i swear i feel flutters but im not 100% as they as so light. I even talk to the baby all the time heehee since im home alone thats the only person i can talk to right now apart from the kitten(amber) lol. If its not the baby im feeling then its ok cause he was a bit lazy at the scan to haha lol.. defo fizzy juice next time just not to much so they can at least see it's part i hope *fingers crossed*

My mum is now awake lol so i nicked the couch. So i now have breakfast show on tv lol i like the cooking show after it lol gives you good ideas and im not one to cook but i know im going to have to start trying for when the little one can eat solid. I think way to much into the future lol..

Oooh im thinking of buying moses basket to. Was checking out agros and fell in love with the one in there book and it will do for the living room so they little beanie has something to sleep in instead of having 'him' in the bedroom. I think ill going to call this baby a him for a while sorry ladies is a bad habit i keep referring to everything as he lol 

Ps just realized i type a story for you lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

So lad im not alone with baby brain LOL and as for movement im not sure really could have been a muscle twitch but it felt like my heart beating but low down on the right of my tummy :shrug: was just relaxing in bed about to snooze when it happened :shrug:

Sounds like baby to me but i am not really the best judge seen as i cant even tell if i can feel mine LOL :rofl: so cute you talk to bubs DH has staretd saying good night to the pudding and i have started rubbing my side as a bit of a hello to him/her :blush:

I wonder why bubs snoozes in scan :shrug: random let me know how fizzy/sugary drink goes i totally forgot as ran out of time (as usual these days LOL) 

Yay for moses basket!! have you got a pic? I heard they are good and baby can stay in them for a few months :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

dont have a pik. mum just made me change my mind lol cause i can leave baby in buggie or the carseat and our car seat rocks to lol Probably change my mind another 5 times before baby is even here


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh and i shall let you know about the sugar drink before hand lol so you can try with yours next time lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thats true, i guess it depends on the things you already have, we bought our one already hehe but my sis in law has the stand so it only cost for the basket ...although that weren't exactly cheap :dohh: i think you can also use the travel cots :shrug: as long as bubs is comfortable i don't think it matters :thumbup:

bleurgh feeling sick again :nope: wish i could have my sezchuan sauce with rice again :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

awww i hate that feeling. i want bbq crisps so i ran up the shop with my mum and bought flame grill steak McCoys heehee and more cola.

Ok im an irn bru lady but they pregnancy as cause me to drink cola instead dont like the taste of anything else or im not happy with them lol.. 

I keep getting random poking pains in my belly to. Mum says could be just the food going around your system like a sharp corner or something.. more like gas to me or something is poking me from the inside lol. 

when my belly aches i now stick it so it leaning on the inside of my jacket lol makes me looks more pregnant haha.

My dad just asked me how i slept last night and if it was more comfortable than my own bed. I said was about the same but i now can't sleep on my back. Get way to un-comfy i toss and turn all through the hour getting at least 2-3 hours sleep if im lucky.


----------



## Smanderson

Im totally there with you on the cola thing, not sure why but seems to be either cola or water with me :dohh: sounds like your right probs gas/trapped wind :thumbup:

Have you thought about a pregnancy pillow, maybe you need some support? im so tempted to get one - anything for a little more sleep :thumbup: they are expensive though and i have no clue whats a good one :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybump

Argos had one for 20 pound i think ill go check lol


----------



## Cherrybump

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerms/PREGNANCY+PILLOW.htm


One is 35 pound the other is 20 still bit dear for a pillow but could be worth it lol


----------



## padbrat

Hey chicks!

Doll lovely lil bump!! Please remember ... no stressing...! XXX

Hey Cherry... will def pop into Boots.. I agree sounds a right bargain to me! Also let me know about the fizzy drink...

In fact I could be having another scan shortly so I could tell you and Smands!

Hello CC!


----------



## dollface85

So since 10 weeks I've had minor flutters but yesterday I had really strong ones. I know it's early buy I know it isn't gas or anything else. It feels like the combination of little taps, like a criket is running through my stomach and mini shocks. And they accur once I get busy at work and run around a lot


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks pad that would be awesome.

Doll your so lucky to be feeling baby so early :) really excited for you to.

I wish i could if im feeling the baby or not lol not its ok i know in a few weeks i should began to feel something :D xxx


----------



## padbrat

Doll I have also been feeling the same thing... thought I was imagining it! Like I have butterflies in my tummy... like when you are really excited about something...

Oooo I hope you are right!


----------



## cckarting

morning ladies! hope you had a good friday!


----------



## Stelly

Its so funny all the different descriptions people have for what those little movements feel like! 

I told my husband its like I have those little ball cages they have for playing Bingo in my stomach and it's just spinning away!!!


----------



## cckarting

lol to funny stelly!


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Cherry, Do you think you will get one? Im really tempted to get one tomorrow!! Have convinced DH to swap places with me so i can sleep on my left and not face inward (i know im weird LOL) so im hoping that will help tonight but if that dont work im defo gonna get a pillow...im so so tired :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Also, have signed up to the boots thingamy so fingers crossed a lovely bag will be winging its way here soon :thumbup:

Ohh Pad whats occurring? when do you think you will be having your scan? excited for you hun :flower: do let us know about fizzy drinks :thumbup:

Hey CC, how are you getting on hun? Any developments?

Stelly, thats totally how it has felt was just so difficult to describe :haha: i have had it two nights in a row in the exact same place...i would love if it was our puddin :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im not sure lol i need to get some money before i can buy anything lol.. would defo get one if it would help. Im curious to know what the bag looks like though lol


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> Im not sure lol i need to get some money before i can buy anything lol.. would defo get one if it would help. Im curious to know what the bag looks like though lol

yeah im getting carried away with spending, just got paid some overtime and feel rich but in reality its all going on the bathroom lol but would do almost anything for a good nights sleep ...man im feeling dizzy :dohh:


----------



## dollface85

I know this is my first but I did read that if you are petite you can feel it early. I don't own a scale but I eas about 110 lbs before pregnancy and I feel like I have lost weight in first tri so I guess I'm in that category.
Also I don't think anyone can tell you when you are feeling and what. We know :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw no Sm. I had that few days ago after being bit sick :(

Yeah i so wish i was slimmer so i could feel it early on lol but thats ok.

I'm 15 weeks today :dance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Totally agree, Doll. I felt my DD early too and I've never been small. I think it was because I am so in-tune with what goes on with my body... :flower:


----------



## Smanderson

Yay Cherry 15 weeks whoop whoop :happydance: 

Was so so dizzy last night, i looked it up and apparently its normal for this stage, something to do with progesterone and blood flow to baby :shrug: but as long as its normal im happy :thumbup:

I had my sezchuan sauce and rice again last night mmmmm nom nom nom yummy :haha:

Im not slim either hun and i really dont know if it was bubs or not but i guess as time goes on we will know for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh yumy lol. i weighted myself i gained 3lbs and measured around my belly ive gained 3 inches lol 

better not be everything ive eaten lol :-!


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh yumy lol. i weighted myself i gained 3lbs and measured around my belly ive gained 3 inches lol 

better not be everything ive eaten lol :-!


----------



## Cherrybump

dam phone sent that twice


----------



## Smanderson

Oh thats not bad at all!! I put on 6 pounds and only took half off last week :dohh: but i read that its normal to gain between 0-5 pounds in the first tri so your well within that...

I might have gotten carried away with the sweeties LOL but im trying to lose the extra now...well, im eating healthy when i can rather than all sweeties :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Congrats on 15 wks Cherry!!

I have made it to 11 wks! Wahooo!

Doll... yup... no one knows but us so now one can't tell us it isn't baby!

I have been having dizzy spells too Smands... my cons says it because we can have difficulty regulating our blood sugars.


----------



## Cherrybump

Now im eating all the sweeties lol well its more crisps than anythign else. see those space raiders yum yum.. I really shoudnt pick up sweet or crisps or cola heehee but there easy to just snack on lol


----------



## Smanderson

Yay for 11 weeks Pad :happydance: its so nice to be at the latter part of first tri :thumbup: cant wait for us all to start second tri..and stop feeling dizzy/sick LOL interesting about the sugar regulating, did they suggest anything to help? (google at the ready LOL)

LOL Cherry, i have been into pickled onion monster munch this last couple of weeks :haha: cola seems to help settle my tummy too...well not all the time but i think we are allowed up to 5 cans of cola :thumbup:

Been munching on apples again, had about 4 already today :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow i think we're both like eating the same stuff and on the same juice. it would be funny if we were having the same sex to lol Ooooh i can wait for your gender scan heehee lol.. ive hit those sweets so i dont munch no more and i had popcorn :blush: toffe popcorn and those space raiders there pickle onion to and they have a nice spicey to them :) ive not made any tea(Dinner) because ive been snacking away lol shocking aint it.


----------



## Smanderson

That would be so funny :haha: even more excited to find out now lol....mine is 7th December so not too long after yours :thumbup:

ohh you know i said i am having baby brain...i only gone and left my bank card in a shop and didn't realize for 2 days :dohh: have had to cancel it and gotta wait 5 days now lol :dohh:

am having sezchuan sauce and rice for tea again me thinks :haha: although am watching river cottage and its making me want potatoes and chicken LOL (free range of course...in case Hugh reads this LOL :haha:)


----------



## Cherrybump

lol yeah thats not to long after mines :).. did you have some of the rice stuff left over lol.. Im now thinking of making something to eat but im not sure what lol i just turned friends on lol repeat of the same ones all week. Cant find nothing to watch xx


----------



## Smanderson

LOL we got extra yesterday so just gotta heat it up - we have no microwave so will be interesting :dohh: Is X Factor back on tonight? 

Ohh also, when i swapped places with DH i slept all night and woke up at 9am :happydance: defo sleeping on left helps :thumbup: We got one of those genii pillows today so will give it a go tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo let me know if it helps at all. ive slept on the couch last night cause i dont really like being in the big bed on my own lol but i did sleep right until after 8am this morning and i slept on my left to but see when you rest of you back for little bit it bloody hurts :( and i woke not with no sickness yay:D also mum said try taking my folic acid little later in the day as i normal take it as soon as i get up then make breaky :( lol hopefully its passed and no more sickness. i did find out today from my mum that we well not me but my brother and sisters were all lazy in the womb to lol i was the only one with my little feet up her ribs and she has to keep moving the down.. i feel like im following her steps in away and if i have a boy it would prove me right more. 

Its a strange though but i feel like you follow your mum or you do things she does and then your younger sister does what you do.. or that just how things have worked out in my family haha apart from the fact Allison(middle girl) got pregnant age 14 i wasnt the clever lol i knew i wanted to be 25 or old enough to look after a kid before even getting pregnant so i was carefully..


I think x factor is on tonight lol im watching golden compass and i hear rocky is on at 9 so i think im going to push myself to stay away and watch it :D llove rocky


----------



## Smanderson

At least you got a god night sleep hun, its the pitts (as my nan would say) when you cant sleep. Will let you know how the new pillow goes tonight...hope it helps :thumbup:

Me and my sis are complete opposites LOL it almost seems deliberate hehe but we get on really well i think i am following my mums pregnancy footsteps though she had the exact same symptoms at the same times as me all be it relying on her shady memory haha

Dont tell the bride is on woo hoo i should not be so obsessed with weddings lol i think im turning into my mum haha will try and make room in my busy wedding watching schedule for x factor LOL :haha:

When is Ryan home hun?


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh no i love that show just flicked channels cant find it lol

Ryan aint home until tuesday morning i think. 

I'm starting to get super tired now lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

I think its on Really - i have paused it loads trying to decide what to have for dinner as my left overs looked a bit slim shady boo :growlmad: so maybe it finished :shrug: ooohhh the dad of the bride totally told the groom off haha :haha:

Not long till he gets back hun, two more sleeps :thumbup: maybe you wont make it to see rocky :dohh: but at least if you get a good sleep it will be worth it :thumbup:


----------



## dollface85

I'm still having a hard time believing they pushed me forward lol based on lmp I would be 12 weeks but I'm actually 12+4 lol 
Really tired today...and nauseous blah oh and this sciatica


----------



## cckarting

hey ladies! not much new to report here, just hoping i sleep better tonight than i have, hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## Kellya009

I thought I would share a nice pregnancy story :). My sister in law just visited, she is 33 weeks pregnant. She has had almost the perfect pregnancy! She was a little tired in her first tri, but no ms at all. I gave her a massage tonight and asked her if she had any aches. None at all. She has felt fantastic for her whole pregnancy so far! Isn't that awesome!? She does have 1 varicose vein on her leg, runs in her family :(. But I'm hoping I can follow in her footsteps as far as ms goes... Who knows!!


----------



## Smanderson

Hey CC, hope you get a better nights sleep tonight :thumbup: i found sleeping on my left has helped and last night used one of those genii pillows and i thought it was excellent, it really supports you so you can relax and snooze away :thumbup: i was really struggling with sleep and was always waking up by 5.30 and couldnt get back to sleep, today i was woken by my alarm :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooh you might be a lucky lady if you follow her footsteps.

Hey cc hope you got better sleep last night.

I slept ok. I did missed Rocky though :( But ive been up since 6.30 and today i wanna kill the cat.. she must know ryan is coming home soo she is bouncing of everything knocking things over. I shut her in the hall last night just so i could get some sleep lol.. Need to warm ryan not to let her in the bedroom or i shall kill him. Better get of this couch and tidy a little been bit lazy since my sister was over helping me out lol :blush: lol


----------



## cckarting

Thanks ladies, I did get a much better sleep last night! Felt so good to sleep in my own bed. I find it more comfortable to sleep on my right side, but i think thats where the babies laying too. I am so going to buy a pregnancy pillow just wanted to wait as my dh already says i take up the whole bed hehe.


----------



## dollface85

yay.. puked again today for like the 5th time during my pregnancy. It's like the baba doesn't know placenta has taken over... lol


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, I don't think mine does now at 19w, hun!! :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

Cherry defo recommend one of those pillows they really do give extra support ...for your back too which i was surprised it made a difference this early but im not complaining, was so so nice to have a second good night sleep :happydance: yay Ryan home tomorrow bet he cant wait to find out how bubs is doing :thumbup:

Glad you had a good sleep CC LOL @ your hubby mine says the same but i told him im growing a person and he can do it next time :haha:

LOL Doll and Chez dont think my puddin has realised either :dohh: was sick whilst brushing my teeth today! Am never going to forget that LOL :haha:

As for me, i had a fall at work today :dohh: was ok as didnt bash tummy but later on my tummy was really sore so i went to see doc and got to hear heart beating for the first time :happydance: all fine and i just pulled a muscle so have to rest for now ...not problem lol :sleep::sleep::sleep:

HB was like a train running on a track ...cant recall what thats supposed to mean :shrug: but was so lovely and such a relief to know puddin is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sm is meant to be boy lol but someone on here told me she had a train sound to and they had a girl so i dunno now lol..

cc im more comfier on my right side to. Cant lay on my back no more hurts :(. 

Aww ladies sorry to hear about you being sick. Im not being since friday morning thank god. So i think my baby now knows lol I still feel at times im not pregnant but then il get this random poking in my side and pressure under my boobs. Weird and today i stood the whole day at work by 4 o clock my feet were killing i should have pulled the seat over but i just dont wanna sit down as everyone else is standing dont wanna feel hopeless trying to reach for bags lol.. or trying to lift them. 

My till wasnt working so i had to go on one next to it and felt tiny as the table was higher so i had to be careful lol

Must get one of those pillows to.. Is there a certain one you have and can it be found online to? lol xx


----------



## cckarting

lol. i tell him the reason i take up so much room is he goes to bed after me so i get comfortable in the middle and don't want to move when he comes to bed lol! So sorry you fell smanderson, but on the bright side you get to rest and got to hear the hb :)


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks Cherry, i knew i read something about it on here :thumbup: i guess there is no real way to know lol will just have to wait til 7th December hehe ohh i cant wait to get to your stage...no more sicky!! :thumbup:

I got the genii pillow it kind of folds round under to your back and has a long curvy bit to plop your belly on once it gets big :haha: was £35 in mothercare :thumbup:

LOL CC too right an all...if he wants more bed, he should go to bed earlier :haha: thanks hun, was really worried but once i heard the heart beat i was so happy and it was so so lovely to hear it for the first time :cloud9: shame DH wasnt there but he will hear it at next midwife appointment :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh ill check out the website lol 

Was meant to say i hope you are ok to after your fall and glad you got to hear baby heart beat to make sure everything was ok xx


----------



## Smanderson

Thanks hun, was a bit scared at first especially as was so painful on my tummy but was so pleased when i heard the HB it made me feel so much better :thumbup:

Defo worth checking out :thumbup:

I decided today is the day to start moving over to second tri :happydance: so i will be a bit in both for a while i guess :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

yeah i just seen and left you a comment lol x


----------



## cckarting

i've pretty much left the first tri, i think there is one thread i'm still a part of but other than that i'm pretty just just in the 2nd tri. The first tri was SOOO depressing.


----------



## Smanderson

cckarting said:


> i've pretty much left the first tri, i think there is one thread i'm still a part of but other than that i'm pretty just just in the 2nd tri. The first tri was SOOO depressing.

LOL CC i agree but am looking forward to "the best trimester" LOL xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I think i'm still in a few im not sure lol i think this one is first tri there is a second one but we feel bit weird using it as first aint there no more :( but its ok i guess we can carry this one right through. And im sure there will be alot more first time mummies popping in and may leave there comment and take on the roll of keeping this thread going lol 


Been waiting for someone to contact me about the empower trail.. its that thing for diabetes lol :S lol ryan text me saying he had 2 voicemails from the hospital about the tral so im hoping he aint to far away now so i can ring them back lol


----------



## cckarting

empower trail? i've never heard of it??


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i aint rang them back yet lol. Not sure whether to cause im not sure if i wanna do it now :( oh wells x


----------



## cckarting

what is it?


----------



## pinkwaters

My six week scan went great yesturday morning! So many threads about ectopic pregnancy had me freaked out badly (esp that I'm an IVF pregnancy) but my lovely bean is right there where is needs to be measuring on time and with a heartbeat we could see but not hear yet! It was a great day I feel so blessed. 
Currently looking forward to scan number 2 at 9 weeks Nov 5th :happydance:

Lots of postitive baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh and congratulations ladies moving to 2nd trimester!! Looking forward to that ;)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey pink congrats on the scan. It wont be long before your following us over there xxx


----------



## passion4shoes

I am having a 9 week scan tomorrow. Will it be jelly on the belly or an internal?

Do I de-fuzz??? Is that good manners, or slightly inappropriate?!


----------



## cckarting

It will most likely be internal, and as for de fuzzing it's totally up to you!


----------



## dollface85

yay! 13 weeks today and also joining 2nd tri! whii

here is my bump+bloat this morning

https://i46.tinypic.com/t7odbo.jpg


----------



## whit.

Fab bump! Can't believe I'm almost in second tri! 

Had a scan yesterday! NT was 1.1 and they said that was wonderful. Didn't get the best pictures because all of the ones she printed for me were zoomed into the baby.

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii552/whit---/babyyyy.jpg


----------



## cckarting

i say boy whit!


----------



## Cherrybump

i say boy to whitt.

Lovely bump Doll its getting bigger.


----------



## whit.

I'll find out in 5 weeks, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## cckarting

can't wait to hear!


----------



## whit.

Predicted a girl from the chinese gender calendar.


----------



## cckarting

my last baby it said girl and i got a boy, and this one also says girl so who knows! are you wanting one over the other? we have two boys, and are hoping for a girl, but if it's another boy we'll be just as happy!


----------



## dollface85

Whit cant seem a nub but skull looks very boyish :)


----------



## whit.

I don't care either way! My OH is the last male with his last name in his family so would be nice to have a boy to keep his last name going. It would also be nice to have a girl since we have so much girl stuff already! Healthy is all I ask for!


----------



## padbrat

Awww lovely bubs Whit... I am a gender guess dufus.. so just thinking healthy!! xx


----------



## cckarting

your almost 12 weeks padbrat!!!!


----------



## dollface85

first prenatal appt. is oct. 24th... just bloodwork so whii! lol 
I've been constipated the past few days... I guess I'll go prune shopping!
Also I have a craving!! or two... sushi, which I will get Sunday when going out with girlfriends and french toast with cool whip on top!! I've had like 10 of those in the past few days... nom nom nom... and my face is breaking out again NOOOO lol

the other night when I was half asleep in bed around 1am my DH suddenly sayes: "its a boy.... i just got a feeling" and I was like ok lol


----------



## cckarting

thats my ds birthday! GL doll.


----------



## Cherrybump

can uyou eat shusi i miss it so much i forgot to ask the midwife lol. im covered in spots to they aint bad now but i normally get acne not this bad though feel like im bk in school lol


----------



## Cherrybump

awww lol oooh im getting like this popcorn feeling just below my belly button oooh lol dont think it could be baby but who knows lol


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, that def. sounds like baby, Cherry! :flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

lol well aftet that i haf trapped wind and so lil sick but it was more like felm lol oh wells xx


----------



## dollface85

The risk of eating sushi is the same to the baby as it is to you. So if you go to a well known place that you trust doesn't server contaminated fish you are good. Also tof be on them safe side only eat fish that is considered low mercury. You can find a list on most pregnancy sites or just google low mercury sushi. My fave are shrimp tempura which is technically not raw, I love eel also which is LM.


----------



## daniellex27

I am now officially a lime!! :yipee:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks doll. When have chicken ones over here i said to mum i think ill just stick to those ones instead of fish haha lol. xxx


----------



## dollface85

Danielle woot woot!!!

Cherry I also read fish has a lot of nutrients and ingredients that are great for them baby! Ive eaten sushi my entire pregnancy not excessively of course and baby is growing fast!


----------



## Cherrybump

I had some fish the other day thingi might getr some more as it was the fish timei had eaten any kind of fish lol x


----------



## padbrat

Wahooooo I am a plum!!! 12 wks now! Furthest ever! Yahooo! Thanks cc!

Doll I had fish last night! Sea bass and scallops! YUMMMM!

Cherry I have had a massive break out too! I never normally get spots but now have 2 great big zits!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol there a pain aint they. Mines have faded down a little but i know they shall pop back up lol :( congrats on getting to 12weeks hun xxx


----------



## cckarting

sooo excited for you padbrat! so whens your next scan???


----------



## ChezTunes

Woohoo, 20w scan tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh lucky youxxxx


----------



## Smanderson

padbrat said:


> Wahooooo I am a plum!!! 12 wks now! Furthest ever! Yahooo! Thanks cc!
> 
> Doll I had fish last night! Sea bass and scallops! YUMMMM!
> 
> Cherry I have had a massive break out too! I never normally get spots but now have 2 great big zits!

Pad Congratulations on 12 weeks :happydance: so happy for you hun :hugs:



ChezTunes said:


> Woohoo, 20w scan tomorrow! :happydance:

Ohhh Chez how exciting!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and looking forward to your update on Boy or Girl :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, I hope we get to find out... DD was shy at first but we had more scans so got to find out :D I am sooooo impatient, it's unreal. We have the names picked out so would like to know what flavour we're baking :haha:


----------



## Smanderson

ChezTunes said:


> Oh, I hope we get to find out... DD was shy at first but we had more scans so got to find out :D I am sooooo impatient, it's unreal. We have the names picked out so would like to know what flavour we're baking :haha:

Lol I like that...what flavor hehe will be stealing that hehe I hope you find out hun so exited for you I will keep everything crossed buba will be good for your.scan :hugs: x


----------



## cckarting

GL chez hope babes cooperates for you!


----------



## Cherrybump

To excited to find out :)

Morning ladies. So far so good *touch woo* ive not been sick yet. Done what Sm said eat slow as i normal just shove it all in lol Today i'm going to try and stick to water see if the helps improves my system to. As i remember in first tri i was drink water every day and stop once i hit second :(. No wonder i dont pee as much as everyone else lol.. I drink more fizzy juice than anything. 

Just had a shower and had the window open, fan thing on and the door open as i did not wanna be sick in there again lol

How is everyone else doing?. Dont think i see many us on here as much lol :( but i hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## padbrat

hey Cherry, CC, Smands and Doll!!

More good news... had a sneaky lil scan at hospital ... just a portable one so couldn't see much except a lovely lil HB flashing away! Awww. Next scan will be the dreaded NT scan.... 29th Oct... duh duh duh dahhhh!

Cherry hope you feel better soon... horrible feeling sick!

Chez good luck with the scan... can't wait to know what you are baking!


----------



## cckarting

Not to much longer now, so excited for your next scan, only a week away!


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> To excited to find out :)
> 
> Morning ladies. So far so good *touch woo* ive not been sick yet. Done what Sm said eat slow as i normal just shove it all in lol Today i'm going to try and stick to water see if the helps improves my system to. As i remember in first tri i was drink water every day and stop once i hit second :(. No wonder i dont pee as much as everyone else lol.. I drink more fizzy juice than anything.
> 
> Just had a shower and had the window open, fan thing on and the door open as i did not wanna be sick in there again lol
> 
> How is everyone else doing?. Dont think i see many us on here as much lol :( but i hope your all keeping well xx

Yay Cherry so glad the slow eating is working :thumbup: i had a much better day too :happydance: was still sick in the morning but thats ok, just glad its not carried on all day :happydance:



padbrat said:


> hey Cherry, CC, Smands and Doll!!
> 
> More good news... had a sneaky lil scan at hospital ... just a portable one so couldn't see much except a lovely lil HB flashing away! Awww. Next scan will be the dreaded NT scan.... 29th Oct... duh duh duh dahhhh!
> 
> Cherry hope you feel better soon... horrible feeling sick!
> 
> Chez good luck with the scan... can't wait to know what you are baking!

Ohh Pad thats so lovely you managed to get a cheeky scan :thumbup: its so amazing to hear / see the heart beating :flower: looking forward to hearing how your NT scan goes :hugs:


Chez - whats the flavor hun??? been excited thinking about your scan all day :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Pad and SM. Managed to get through my day without feeling ill just had a head ache and it was super hot in work today.

I hope you managed to find out the gender :) cant wait until your post lol xxxx


----------



## ChezTunes

IT MIGHT BE A :blue:

Baby had the cord between his legs :dohh: and the US tech. said "I think there's more than cord there... but I can't say for sure." :happydance: We go back in 2 weeks as there was some measurements she couldn't get as baby was lying awkward, we had to go back with DD too :haha: Hopefully we'll find out for sure then!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww. at least you get to go back again for another peek lol hope baby lays better for you next time lol. xxxx


----------



## dollface85

hiya! had shrimp tempura sushi yesterday NOM NOM. I'm starting to wake up with this horrible nausea around 6 am that mostly goes away but does linger throughout the day!

I just had a friend,who lives in the same city as me, tell me she is 9 weeks preggers!! yay a bump buddy!!


----------



## Smanderson

Awww Chez so cool the first April puddin is blue (maybe :winkwink:) :happydance: 

happydays you get to see puddin again in 2 weeks :happydance: did you get a pic? :hugs:


----------



## sassymrsbee

Found this thread and jumped for joy! this is my third pregnancy this year and I am determined that the third times a charm! I have to keep believing that everything will be fine, all you ladies with your positive attitudes are awesome! I will be sticking around here for a while. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm super tired and i can hear my bed calling my name. But ive still got eastenders to watch lol


----------



## ChezTunes

I hear mine calling too, but I need my Eastenders fix :haha: 

Mine is a March Pudding :winkwink:


----------



## Smanderson

ChezTunes said:


> I hear mine calling too, but I need my Eastenders fix :haha:
> 
> Mine is a March Pudding :winkwink:

Whoops March puddin LOL :dohh:


----------



## whit.

just got the call from my NT scan and DS/Trisomy screening.

NT measurement was 1.1mm, (said that was fab.)
Trisomy was 1:1100 (fab as well)
DS was 1:400, (Said that was kind of low for my age range but nothing to worry about!) 

Everything is good!


----------



## cckarting

that's great news wit! Welcome Sassy fx for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Cherrybump

eastenders was good lol

congrats whitt


----------



## Swanny

Hi hope everyone is well, haven't been in this thread for a while.

I've got my booking appointment on Friday. 

x


----------



## Cherrybump

Friday will be here before you know it :)

Ive been having really bad heading past few days also getting super hot just on my face :( cant find no paro' to take so ill have to surfer until tomorrrow :(. 

Also was insulted in work today.. 2 old ladies trying to skip que i said to they need to join the que as the is people already in it. They started to moan and say they never seen the que. so i mumble to myself there is a sign. 

They start moaning to the person serving them about me and i could hear them. I was in the middlw of serving my customer when they came and stood behind them with 2 candles i served them and one of them said they werent happy with the way i spoke to them. I said im sorry but you have to join the que when there is people up there not even letting me finishing tey both continue moaning and then one said we seen you served a guy from this side and i said yeah because there was no one in the que. Like before they ingored me and continued moaning. Then said to me why dont you just get off your fat lazy arse and do some work. I huffed then got out my seat upset and crying looking for a manager so they do deal with them. When i returned back they both had gone.

I so wanted to say thank you for insulting a pregnant lady but i never. Was to pissed off that i had to leave the till and this was ten mintues before i finished. 

so glad to be home now probably go to bed early lol xx


----------



## Smanderson

Congrats Whit that all sounds very positive - im a bit rubbish with the technicals but loving how positive docs are :happydance:

Hey Swanny, hope you have a great booking in appointment hun, i really liked mine as was the first time the NHS seemed interested LOL but also midwife was so lovely and its all official then :thumbup:


Aww Cherry big hugs :hugs: try not to worry about those ladies they sound awful and ignorant! At least you have your pride and didnt rise to their nonsense :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. Thanks me heading off for tonight hopefully i can shift this head ache night ladies xxx


----------



## Smanderson

Cherrybump said:


> thanks hun. Thanks me heading off for tonight hopefully i can shift this head ache night ladies xxx

Night hun, hope you can sleep your headache off :hugs:


----------



## dollface85

cherry: customer service man... sometimes ppl need to get kicked in the head!!

my 13+6 bumpy...

https://i46.tinypic.com/21lu6vt.jpg


----------



## cckarting

you have the cutest little bump doll!


----------



## Cherrybump

awww your bump so cute lol. ive called in sick for the first time ever. been up since 4am being sick every half hour. i only now feel better but so tired hope im ok for tomorrow.. oh ryan told me his mum asked him if we would like a cot someone is giving away she can go pick it up i said yes if we dont need to pay lol xx


----------



## dollface85

Aww cherry! You jus dont seem to get a break but yay for free stuff!! My SILS combined have 8 kids and both are done so im gonna get so much stuff from them.... Yay!

I am 14 weeks today!!! Bloodwork today at 12.45 pm :/

My dh has been ahmazingg lately. The other day he was kissing me and holding onto my tummy talking to the baby. He has been reading a lot of baby magazines and is so excited about getting toys and stuff. And he educates me on the different hormones etc. that make me wake up nauseous and how to fix it.
then yesterday when I came home from work he had cleaned the downstairs, reorganized and decorated and ut looked and smelled awesome :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I know hun. i did little research this morning when i coudn't sleep so i might have to get something to eat when i get up for a pee. As i get hungry and dont normally go and fill up before going back to bed lol. 

Aww thats good that you'll get some things of them lol. I replied to his mum this morning but she didnt get it so she had asked Ryan. So yay we're getting a cot. I just cant wait now to find out sex and buying the bedding lol. 

I'm feeling little better now. I had to take today off there was no way i could manage going in a trying to serve. When i go in tomorrow i think i'll sit down most of the day again. Just not having any luck with the sickness. My mum said she was sick with my big brother from morning to the time she had gone to bed. I hope that doesnt happen to me but if so aint much i can do about it. I said to mum dont think i wanna get pregnant again in a hungry and she said and you wonder why i done it 6 times i said i dont think i could do this again lol. Maybe one more time as i really wanted 2 kids but who knows lol.


----------



## daniellex27

Wanted to do a quick update with you guys :) I had my second baby dr appointment, and it went more amazing than i thought! I was told i wouldn't get an ultrasound, but dr did one to hear the heartbeat <3 was 170bpm. So glad i got to see that baby is growing like he/she should. Baby looks so much bigger than he did a couple weeks ago! :D
Also, i asked the doc if i could get a quick picture, and she said, "negative".. so i was like okay, thought i would at least ask. ..Then this wonderful doc was like.. "well... i am not supposed to, but i will print out a very quick one for you, but don't say anything!" :D 
And here it is, at 11w3d!
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/DSCI0592.jpg

(i like this angle better, looks like he/she is sitting there waving!) <3
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/DSCI0592-1.jpg


----------



## cckarting

congrats! your babes is beautiful!


----------



## Cherrybump

awww that was nice of them. our babies all lie funny in our scan piks lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, i thought i unsubscribed from here as ive not seen it pop up in soo long. Hope your all ok


----------



## cckarting

i think most everyone has moved over into the second tri, and not keeping up much on here!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aah lol xx


----------



## padbrat

I am still here.....

Too scared for second tri lol


----------



## cckarting

hey pad! how are things going? I see that you're in second tri, thats great news!


----------



## padbrat

Hey CC! Yep I made it to second tri! Phew!

Just had downs risk results back and despite being 40 I got one in 620! Wahooooo! Very happy! Baby had a good scan with a measurement of 1.8 x


----------



## cckarting

thats amazing news! so happy for you padbrat!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww congrats padbrat x


----------



## padbrat

Thank you CC and Cherry! How are you both doing?


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive been ok. Morning sickness has faded for now so i hope it doesnt re show lol. Apart from the odd pains im ok. How are you hoping? xx


----------



## cckarting

i'm doing ok. I think this tri has been harder than the first. my gag reflex is on overdrive! i never do throw up, but i gag so much everyday it's terrible. Other than that i've been feeling really good, 6 days until gender scan and it can't seem to go any slower haha! when's your next scan pad?


----------



## padbrat

Wow Cherry you have had mental MS! I think mine has died down and I am actually feeling OKish, apart from indigestion lol

Aww CC that isn't nice. Oooo 6 days to go! How exciting for you! My next one is 19th Nov and I will be 16 wks then. Maybe they will be able to guess the gender then?


----------



## cckarting

so do you still go to the dr every 2 weeks??? are they saying this baby is going to stick, and not to worried about babes??? Not to long until your next scan either pad, they should hopefully be able to tell gender! GL


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah lol. But im living on ice lollies to check it at bay lol. 

Your next scan is before mines to lol. 

I feel as soon as monday comes the week is slow by wednesday im wonderin were the days are going lol


----------



## padbrat

Oooo I hope they can tell the gender at the next one...please please please be a girl!!!

I am now being seen every 3 weeks rather than every 2 weeks. Once I have had the 20 wk scan I will go to once a month.

Cherry.. ice lollies in this weather??? LOL


----------



## cckarting

thats great news padbrat!!! can't wait to hear how your next scan goes!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ice lollies yeah somehow they settle my belly lol x


----------

